# Oldschool Gate pumps Q&A Talk Pics



## edmunds costoms hyd

We' re taking it back to the Oldschool, when we used gate pumps for our cars.

Not just Fenner Stone & Dayton pumps , there were others out there that were used too.

Most of the stuff that was used on the gate pumps were old aircraft as well industrial hydraulic parts. 

A gate pump was a term used by the guys because they came off the lift gate trucks, I never took one but my friends have. LOL

At the time there wasn't any lowrider shops or companies making parts for us.

So like the aircraft settups, parts had to alterd or made from scratch. If you had a torch and an arc welder , you were the man to see. 

There wasn't much care in looks of the settups like there is today, just to have the car go up and dowm. There wasn't any side to side yet. 

There is going debate on part used and timeline when they came into play, I just know what I know . 

Others will differ becuse of how close they were to the action.
Every new part , trick or idea used had to spread , so alot of areas were behind in the times.


Not untill Lowrider Magazine came out and had advertisements of who was finilly selling the parts and where to get them. 


There will be more to read and write later, or anyone else can jump in at any time and throw down there knollage and experience. 


So pull out the milk crates that are in the corner of the garage and post up the pics.

Lets get this ball rolling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











































I posted these in the aircraft topic , but had to bring them over here if no one cought them.


----------



## SW713

i know nothing!!!!!

but have found an interest in old skool setups from ya'lls threads


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 16 2007, 09:02 AM~9464012
> *We' re taking it back to the Oldschool, when we used gate pumps for our cars.
> 
> Not just Fenner Stone & Dayton pumps , there were others out there that were used  too.
> 
> Most of the stuff that was used on the gate pumps were old aircraft as well industrial hydraulic parts.
> 
> A gate pump was a term used by the guys because they came off the lift gate  trucks, I never took one but my friends have. LOL
> 
> At the time there wasn't any lowrider shops or companies making parts for us.
> 
> So like the aircraft settups, parts had to alterd or made from scratch.  If you had a torch and an arc welder , you were the man to see.
> 
> There wasn't much care in looks of the settups like there is today, just to have the car go up and dowm. There wasn't any side to side yet.
> 
> There is going debate on part used and timeline when they came into play, I just know what I know .
> 
> Others will differ becuse of how close they were to the action.
> Every new part , trick or idea used had to spread , so alot of areas were behind in the times.
> Not untill Lowrider Magazine came out and  had advertisements of who was finilly selling the parts and where to get them.
> There will be more to read and write later, or anyone else can jump in at any time and throw down there knollage and experience.
> So pull out the milk crates that are the corner of the garage and post up the pics.
> 
> Lets get this ball rolling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these in the aircraft topic , but had to bring them over here if no one cought them.
> *


Hey homie, most of the older cats I know that have been into LowLows a long time talk about forklift and tractor pumps, and late might missions :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Cool , by the time this topic dies , youll know enough. And How we got where we are today. And going back to.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 15 2007, 06:26 PM~9461302
> *I can only as far as the mid 70's , but guys would borrow each other settups for the week ends.   They would have the cylenders  but no pumps or batterys.
> 
> Pipe fittings were also used. This was mainly tail gate settups. I came in right at the change over from aircraft.  The aircraft pumps were thrown out for the gate pumps for one they were faster and self contained.
> Here an old gate pump, given to me by an oldschooler , he had it all these years and didnt need it no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He told some guys did have cash to buy dumps so the did the best they can.  On this one , he used a tassel and rope to open the built in pressure releaf pin in the punp from inside the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We used to call these momma gates...man, havent seen one of those in a while...there was some that looked like this one, but it was smaller in diameter....we used to call them weenie gates.

when the dumps blew .... we used to run a rope from the trunk and manually dump the car! 

How about using one pump? the ass would lock up first and then the front...LOL!

When High pressure gates came out, we yanked the pescos out of the trunk...being self contained was a blessing...they didnt leak as much as our home made jobs...whats old is new again and vice versa!


----------



## Jolleyrancher

a couple of those pumps we still use on our lift gates


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 16 2007, 10:09 AM~9464031
> *Hey homie, most of the older cats I know that have been into LowLows a long time talk about forklift and tractor pumps, and late might missions  :biggrin:
> *



Ol yea, there was alot of that going on. The cop would stop us and check our cars to see if the pumps were hot.


----------



## charles85

haven't seen a setup like that in awhile there was a guy who had tale gate setup like that and it was the first lifted car in my town :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

WE ALL KNOW THAT THESE THINGS CAME OFF TRUCKS....WHAT WAS THE *MOST* POPULAR GATE? PICS OF IT? I'M GONNA POST SOME BASIC PICS IN A MINUTE....THANKS FOR STARTING THE THREAD!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> WE ALL KNOW THAT THESE THINGS CAME OFF TRUCKS....WHAT WAS THE *MOST* POPULAR GATE? PICS OF IT? I'M GONNA POST SOME BASIC PICS IN A MINUTE....THANKS FOR STARTING THE THREAD!
> 
> 
> [/quo
> 
> 
> Must be the Fenner Stone.


----------



## blueouija

Thanks for starting this topic Edmund..... this is going to be a good and refreshing topic.... I still run fenner gears in my caprice


----------



## Maverick

cant wait for more..very interesting.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

THERES A HOMEBOY OVER HERE FROM 'SAN JOSE HIGHLIGHTS CC' THATS GONNA USE AN OLDSCHOOL GATE IN HIS RIDE...IMA HOOK UP WITH DUDE AND GET SOME PICS.

HERES ANOTHER


----------



## blueouija

:wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rollinaround, dacasti, blueouija


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## blueouija

One of the alltime best pump motors off of gates...


----------



## lolow




----------



## Rollinaround

DOESNT "DEVILS CHARIOT" RUNS OLDSCHOOL GATES??? ANY PICS.......LRM TOOK SHITTY ONES WHEN THEY COVERED HIS RIDE.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

The Bell dump, nice and clean. BUT the dam thing would pressuse lock.


----------



## SW713

i remember seein alot of fenner stone lift gate pumps in the early 90's here in houston. my bro had one in his 78 monte. when people didn't have money, thats what they went with.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

old add


----------



## Hydros

Let's see, where to start?


Where/when I got my first gate?

Stories about getting these, (one way or another).

Getting parts, those that would sell to you and others that would not.

Learning to max the performance out of these gates, 

Special add-ons, and the improvement over the stock truck mounts

Odd/funny stories about the guys and these gates, 

Just a few topics we might want to write about.

I'll add some within a few days. Edmund, take it away...


----------



## lolow

old memories :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 16 2007, 01:13 PM~9464400
> *Let's see, where to start?
> Where/when I got my first gate?
> 
> Stories about getting these, (one way or another).
> 
> Getting parts, those that would sell to you and others that would not.
> 
> Learning to max the performance out of these gates,
> 
> Special add-ons, and the improvement over the stock truck mounts
> 
> Odd/funny stories about the guys and these gates,
> 
> Just a few topics we might want to write about.
> 
> I'll add some within a few days.  Edmund, take it away...
> *


  I'm sure you have plenty of good info Tony...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## cooshit

this is a baaad topic. stuff a 25 year old young kat like myself needs to learn.
can't w8 to see more and learn as much as possible!


----------



## SIK_9D1

Kool topic! I started with my lifted blazer using two gate pumps we borrowed from a local ranch. :biggrin: They would squeal like a pig with three batteries.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 16 2007, 12:56 PM~9464298
> *DOESNT "DEVILS CHARIOT" RUNS OLDSCHOOL GATES??? ANY PICS.......LRM TOOK SHITTY ONES WHEN THEY COVERED HIS RIDE.
> *


yes, but the last time i talked to Mike, he said he was probably going to change the setup.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 16 2007, 12:02 PM~9464012
> *We' re taking it back to the Oldschool, when we used gate pumps for our cars.
> 
> 
> *


this will be a GOOD topic for sure.


----------



## SIK_9D1

Oh ya i almost forgot my battery rack was made out of wood.


----------



## God's Son2

i have a question. i have seen in hydraulic stores, hydraulic pumps that are sold for various uses. is there anything wrong with using these pumps for lowriding purposes? the pumps they sell at these stores do not look much different than some of the pumps i have seen on here.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2007, 01:37 PM~9464528
> *yes, but the last time i talked to Mike, he said he was probably going to change the setup.
> *


the pumps are Bosche (german company). i dont have any real good pics of his setup, out of the dozen or so times i have seen the car, i never got good pics of the setup, got about a hundred of the outside and interior, but only this one shitty pic of the setup.


the pumps have built in release solenoids (dumps) that are still there, they just have the coils removed and its all bypassed and plumbed with 2 #8 hydro-aires, 2 zigzags and 2 aircraft check valves, FRONT AND BACK only.

this pic was from a few years back, as I said, he is changing alot of stuff on the car, pretty much the whole car has been rebuilt.

this pic sucks.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 16 2007, 01:44 PM~9464556
> *i have a question. i have seen in hydraulic stores, hydraulic pumps that are sold for various uses. is there anything wrong with using these pumps for lowriding purposes? the pumps they sell at these stores do not look much different than some of the pumps i have seen on here.
> *


nothing wrong at all with using them.


hydraulics are hydraulics. anything that puts out 1200psi will lift a car.


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 16 2007, 10:19 AM~9464425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interesting pic, do some of those cylinders have built in donuts as part of the collar??? i also REALLY like the fittings on the tops of some of them, super clean looking


----------



## yetti

The fenner pumps worked great and you couldn't hurt them with low voltages, that is untill you figure out that you can screw the pressure releif in all the way. :biggrin: My first setup was front only on my 72 Impala, 3 batteries in a wooden rack and a 2X12 mounted across the rear deck with the pump mounted to it. This was early 92 i beleive.  I would rebuild the front cylinders about once a week. Could take them out and put them back in about a half hour. :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

this topic is fucking great, and i for one am thrilled to see it.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 16 2007, 03:53 PM~9465175
> *this topic is fucking great, and i for one am thrilled to see it.
> *


x2


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 16 2007, 02:53 PM~9465175
> *this topic is fucking great, and i for one am thrilled to see it.
> *


Lowriding was alot more fun back then, nobody had anything that nice, we were just happy to have hydraulics when everyone else was just lowered. :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

hell yea, i wish i was old enough to be a part of it... at least with topics like this one and the aircraft one this shit wont get lost with time!


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 16 2007, 03:56 PM~9465206
> *Lowriding was alot more fun back then, nobody had anything that nice, we were just happy to have hydraulics when everyone else was just lowered. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2007, 11:46 AM~9464566
> *the pumps are Bosche (german company). i dont have any real good pics of his setup, out of the dozen or so times i have seen the car, i never got good pics of the setup, got about a hundred of the outside and interior, but only this one shitty pic of the setup.
> the pumps have built in release solenoids (dumps) that are still there, they just have the coils removed and its all bypassed and plumbed with 2 #8 hydro-aires, 2 zigzags and 2 aircraft check valves, FRONT AND BACK only.
> 
> this pic was from a few years back, as I said, he is changing alot of stuff on the car, pretty much the whole car has been rebuilt.
> 
> this pic sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the company from the pump u mean names "BOSCH" not bosche  i know the company a few of guys what have these bosch pumps in his euro cars


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 16 2007, 02:05 PM~9465236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember that ad from the early 90's damn it seems so long ago......


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup bro?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whats good with ya man, still need some 90 parts?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah but im broke over the vacation time between chrismas and new year  

but i still need all the parts!!

btw. these motherfuckers on here jacked me off again!!! its a total of 600$ jacked money its a shame :twak: :thumbsdown: :angry: :uh:  :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :nono: :barf: :barf: :werd:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 16 2007, 02:56 PM~9465206
> *Lowriding was alot more fun back then, nobody had anything that nice, we were just happy to have hydraulics when everyone else was just lowered. :biggrin:
> *




SPEAK ON IT BROTHER shit we used to steal the pumps and there was a golf cart place up the street we used take all batteries we needed at night out of the carts lolololol man that was the days hiem joint's and mini colis for me
on about every thing even if it should of fullsize coils


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 16 2007, 10:54 AM~9464283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the alltime best pump motors off of gates...
> *


HEY I HAVE ONE OF THOSE AND SOME FENNER PUMP HEADS AND SOME OLD SCHOOL SKINNY BLOCKS I'LL TRY TO POST PICTURES ONE OF THESE DAYS


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 16 2007, 11:03 AM~9464337
> *The Bell dump, nice and clean. BUT the dam thing would pressuse lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hell ya....thats the dump we would use until it pissed you off enough to go buy a real one :biggrin: 

All it was was a solenoid, that pulled on the check valve inside the block....those were the good days...YA RIGHT!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

This is one verson of a hopping pump. The Delta dump is 1/2 boss fitting, It only had 2 ports in it and the body was steel not aluminum. The cast block was gutted on the side for max pressure. And return to the tank. Back then , some tanks had 2 ports in them.


----------



## TOPFAN

Oh the days before splinned shafts.....who remembers the sweet sound of a broken coupler?

Cruising down Whittier blvd on a Sunday night and that sound! How you gonna fix it,you may ask? Always carry an extra....You youngsters are sooooo spoiled...LOL! 

What an experience, " back in the day!" :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 16 2007, 07:39 PM~9466185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the days before splinned shafts.....who remembers the sweet sound of a broken coupler?
> 
> Cruising down Whittier blvd on a Sunday night and that sound! How you gonna fix it,you may ask? Always carry an extra....You youngsters are sooooo spoiled...LOL!
> 
> What an experience, " back in the day!" :biggrin:
> *



I didn't know they used Tang to Tang style couplers.... but I remember on my old pumps that they had tang to spline that would break on occasion when I was new to switches... :0


----------



## TOPFAN

remember chrome jets?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 16 2007, 05:39 PM~9466185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the days before splinned shafts.....who remembers the sweet sound of a broken coupler?
> 
> Cruising down Whittier blvd on a Sunday night and that sound! How you gonna fix it,you may ask? Always carry an extra....You youngsters are sooooo spoiled...LOL!
> 
> What an experience, " back in the day!" :biggrin:
> *























all we did is get some pipe or solid stock and drill it to about rhe right size.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 16 2007, 05:48 PM~9466223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember chrome jets?
> *



Yep , I still got some I kept just because. An I have that dubble whammy bracket in the add. Still fully set up. Ill have to go to the to get pics of the stuff.


----------



## ENVIUS

cool info ...always nice to read up on history :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

this is a cool topic, I love to see where things grew from. love the old OTTO ads. 

I first got into lowriders when I was 12, in '92. I saw a few lows out here in MN back then, Didnt work on a setup till '98 and by then the pumps were pretty much modern. 

Love seeing the old ads, and gates.



I remember my dad had a plow truck that had a pump with a manual pressure relief valve on it, just like the one in the pic


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 16 2007, 06:39 PM~9466185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the days before splinned shafts.....who remembers the sweet sound of a broken coupler?
> 
> Cruising down Whittier blvd on a Sunday night and that sound! How you gonna fix it,you may ask? Always carry an extra....You youngsters are sooooo spoiled...LOL!
> 
> What an experience, " back in the day!" :biggrin:
> *




shit I must be getting old. I remember the Lowrider Hydraulic ads clearly.... and those couplers! and the sound they made when broke...LOL :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 16 2007, 04:50 PM~9466229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all we did is get some pipe or solid stock and drill it to about rhe right size.
> *


isnt that a #4 pumphead? i remember throwing those away... we used #6 to hop with or #8 if you wanted to have a quick lift.


----------



## wayne64ss

wow this is some good shit!


----------



## spider97

i rember those lowrider hydraulics the shop i used to hang at was a lowrdier hydraulic dealer this isnt that long ago late 80s early 90s prestolite moter a 6 or 8 gear and some d h cylinders and you were good to go there was no such thing as frame wraps or powerballs 

i remember when the first caddys with the euro clips came out we didnt call them euro clips we used to call them updates


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 16 2007, 02:05 PM~9465236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HEY!!!!!.......................nice pic! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

speaking of Supremes, I got my first set of deep dish with tires for $50.00!! Gates off the street for $50.00 my first Roscoe for $30.00

Tell you about the time we went looking for our own pumps later, what a night.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

Nice old school trunk...CLEAN, not overdone...


----------



## SUPREME69

my uncle who was a major influence to me always talks about his d.h. reds cylinders and his chrome jets. never fails everytime i get him to talk about cars his cylinders come up in the conversation. theres one story back in '78 when they first lifted his '70 caprice they connected 20 batteries and his car caught on fire. it wasnt bad but he did have to do some repainting and re-do his back seat. he regrets getting rid of it and still to this day he says he wants to build another one.


----------



## Rollinaround

THAT OG ANDY!!!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 16 2007, 07:47 PM~9466218
> *I didn't know they used Tang to Tang style couplers.... but I remember on my old pumps that they had tang to spline that would break on occasion when I was new to switches... :0
> *


you know whats funny i have always heard that tang to spline was garbage, but i run prestolites for both of my rear pumps and they are tang key, i 3 wheel the shit out of my car and i have had countless run aways and have never broken a key, even when i was running 72 volts!. guess im just lucky.


----------



## BIG DAWG

Badass topic, keep the history flowing in :biggrin:


----------



## baby_blue_regal86

i got 1 of them old pumps sitting im my shed...had a lil filter on the pump head and 3 ports on top the block and another on the side...now i know what it is...haha..i found that thing in a junk yard...are they worth anything?..i was about to toss it


----------



## 41bowtie

Damn this topic reminds me of when i used to elp out at Moo & Oinks Hydraulics back in 94 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: out here in Chicago they where one of or maybee the first shop that opened in early 80s but they had been cutting cars since the mid 70s from their old mans garage.
Good info and pics keep them coming :thumbsup: 
Im gonna see if i can get pics from the old owner.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

This is an Otto's intergraded single Delta dump.













And this is a intergeaded side to side dump. Otto's was the first that I seen to use mini chack valves.











The slow downs are built in the rear of the dump.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 17 2007, 08:26 AM~9468815
> *This is an Otto's intergraded single Delta dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a intergeaded side to side dump.  Otto's was the first that I seen to use mini chack valves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slow downs are built in the rear of the dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love that old cast iron block.... presto lite motor! presurre spring is still there......:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> This is an Otto's intergraded single Delta dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see why we threw the pescos out the trunk, when high pressures came on the scene!....easy to work on, less messy, quiet, fast and the love of hopping!


----------



## slowmotion

> This is an Otto's intergraded single Delta dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see why we threw the pescos out the trunk, when high pressures came on the scene!....easy to work on, less messy, quiet, fast and the love of hopping!
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 17 2007, 08:33 AM~9468849
> *I love that old cast iron block.... presto lite motor!  presurre spring is still there......:biggrin:
> *



Yea, the spring is still there. I have so many pics cause I intended to make this topic for a while. Rollo pushed me to start one from the pics in the aircraft topic.

So I went ahead with it now. 

I go in a little detail how I used to gutt the pumps out, in some pics that Ill post up later.


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 17 2007, 04:02 AM~9468241
> *Damn this topic reminds me of when i used to elp out at Moo & Oinks Hydraulics back in 94 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: out here in Chicago they where one of or maybee the first shop that opened in early 80s but they had been cutting cars since the mid 70s from their old mans garage.
> Good info and pics keep them coming :thumbsup:
> Im gonna see if i can get pics from the old owner.
> *



I THOUGHT THE OWNER WAS IN JAIL? I WAS AT MARZANOS AT THE TIME WE USED TO CALL THEM MUNK N UNK WHY I DONT KNOW BUT I STILL LAUGH ABOUT IT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 17 2007, 11:03 AM~9468996
> *I THOUGHT THE OWNER WAS IN JAIL? I WAS AT MARZANOS AT THE TIME WE USED TO CALL THEM MUNK N UNK WHY I DONT KNOW BUT I STILL LAUGH ABOUT IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Norbert has been out for about 3 yrs already and Florencio is still out there working at some other shop :dunno: but i owe some of what i know to these 2 guys. for letting me hang out and helping them do installs from the age of about 13.


----------



## 65impalaman

damnzz lovin da topic i wanna see moreeee


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 16 2007, 07:37 PM~9466176
> *The Delta dump is 1/2 boss fitting, It only had 2 ports in it and the body was steel not aluminum.
> *


thats a REAL Delta block. and those dumps are good, BETTER than Oil Systems.



Deltas ONLY have a bad reputation because all the cheap FAKE aluminum 3 port dump bodies that were mass produced by machine shops for the "lowrider shops" to keep price down. REAL Deltas are very good dumps. I had 4 of those steel 2 ports with #8 boss ports in them, they lasted forever, I used them on 3 different cars with 72 volts to the front with Fenner pumps. Never had a problem out of them, I sold them to a guy (mini trucker) he used them on at least 4 different mini trucks and he sold them to another guy, who used them for awhile. 

I bought them in 94 and in 2004 this guy came to me to get some work done to his setup in a body dropped Toyota, AND HE HAD 2 OF THEM ON HIS SETUP (front/back setup), and the other 2 in a box. And they still worked. I offered him 2 brand new Oil Systems on a trade, but he wouldnt do it, lol, he thought they were worth something because they were old.


----------



## 1229

i forgot to add that when i got the 4 Deltas in 94, they were used.


i traded 4 cylinders from RC Lowrider for the 4 used Deltas, 4 new slowdowns and 4 new return hoses.


----------



## Joost....

very nice topic, lots of knowledge


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2007, 01:56 PM~9469957
> *i forgot to add that when i got the 4 Deltas in 94, they were used.
> i traded 4 cylinders from RC Lowrider for the 4 used Deltas, 4 new slowdowns and 4 new return hoses.
> *


I had a set of deltas for some time on my car, I never had any major issues with them but I notices the cartridge itself swelled on a few of them...


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

loving the topic  taking it back to the oldschool and how the OG lowriders handle things is something to keep in mind when building its all in the style


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 17 2007, 07:33 PM~9472142
> *I had a set of deltas for some time on my car, I never had any major issues with them but I notices the cartridge itself swelled on a few of them...
> *



that's because you were using the lockin switches. lolololol don't lie

i had some my self lolololol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 17 2007, 08:33 PM~9472629
> *that's because you were using the lockin switches.  lolololol don't lie
> 
> i had some my self  lolololol
> *


First car I ever saw up close with switches had push buttons. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

my home boy had went and got him a pump 
one nite and used that shit for like 6 months
and then he took his truck apart for some reason
and he had that pump sittin in his car port while he was workin on his trunk and some one came by and took that shit while we were gone 
he still bitch's about it lololololol i was like damn man you stole it
anyways but he wasn't hearing it. lololololol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 17 2007, 08:46 PM~9472742
> *my home boy had went and got him a pump
> one nite and used that shit for like 6 months
> and then he took his truck apart for some reason
> and he had that pump sittin in his car port while he was workin on his trunk and some one came by and took that shit while we were gone
> he still bitch's about it lololololol i was like damn man you stole it
> anyways but he wasn't hearing it.    lololololol
> *


I bet you haven't seen a pump bolted to some plywood then NAILED to the trunk floor. :0 I have seen some truly amazing bullshit. :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz

wow. i have piles of pumps like that, but most of them are 24 volt pallet jack pumps lol. i like em though. i use them for projects and such. i wount try to build a ride out of them though. i always start new lol. i even have a bunch of old ( lowrider hydraulics) old iron pumps. and some really old old red's stuff.. i just use that stuff as parts. or for the most part just be a parts hogg. a junk collector. besides who throws out hydros anyway? I find its ok to collect hydros i think?


----------



## MR.LAC

I need to pull out the milk crates out of the storage and take some flick for you fellas. uffin:


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2007, 09:51 PM~9473281
> *I need to pull out the milk crates out of the storage and take some flick for you fellas. uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

found this one........dont know what kind yet. anybody???


----------



## Rollinaround

fuck,,I see prestolite!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## wayne64ss

thats good shit!


----------



## SUPREME69

WONDER WHY THEY PUT THAT STEEL HOUSING OVER THE PUMP LIKE THAT?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Dec 17 2007, 10:16 PM~9472985
> *wow.  i have piles of pumps like that,  but most of them are 24 volt pallet jack pumps lol.  i like  em though. i use them for projects and such.  i wount try to build a ride out of them though.  i always start new lol.  i even have a bunch of old ( lowrider hydraulics) old iron pumps.    and some really old old red's stuff..  i just use  that stuff as parts.  or for the most part just be a parts hogg.  a junk collector.  besides who throws out hydros anyway? I find its ok to collect hydros i think?
> *


i have room in my garage if you need to store some stuff. i have room in my trunk too! see you soon.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 18 2007, 12:05 AM~9474038
> *WONDER WHY THEY PUT THAT STEEL HOUSING OVER THE PUMP LIKE THAT?
> *


i am assuming its in case something gets dropped on it... but hey who knows.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 17 2007, 09:18 PM~9474158
> *i am assuming its in case something gets dropped on it... but hey who knows.
> *



YOU STILL ROCKING THEM ARCHER ANTENNAS I SOLD YOU?


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 17 2007, 10:05 PM~9474038
> *WONDER WHY THEY PUT THAT STEEL HOUSING OVER THE PUMP LIKE THAT?
> *


You could just unbolt the gates, then the owners of the trucks got smart and they would weld the hold down bolts, then the guys would unbolt the motors and tanks and then the gears, leaving the blocks, then the owners welded a cage around the gates. :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 17 2007, 10:20 PM~9474681
> *You could just unbolt the gates, then the owners of the trucks got smart and they would weld the hold down bolts, then the guys would unbolt the motors and tanks and then the gears, leaving the blocks, then the owners welded a cage around the gates.  :angry:
> *



SO THE ONE PICTURED STILL GOT AWAY, EVEN AFTER THE ANTI-THEFT DEVICE WAS INSTALLED? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

I once knew a guy that had a set of torches and was going to hit up a bunch of uhaul trucks, (or whatever the name used back in the 70's for those fleet of rental truck with the lift gates). The trucks were down a small embankment by the main road in Kearny Mesa. The plan was to use a black tarp to cover and shield the cutting sparks.


----------



## Hydros

You know what I''d really like to see, some of the different dump valves we used use, when we could not afford the Adels and before Pallys was selling the Big Green Hydro-aires and Otto's the Watermans.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 18 2007, 12:51 AM~9474845
> *You know what I''d really like to see, some of the different dump valves we used use, when we could not afford the Adels and before Pallys was selling the Big Green Hydro-aires and Otto's the Watermans.
> *




like what? pics?


----------



## Hydros

There were a lot of strange dump valves, mostly smaller types. Some I haven't seen to this day.


----------



## FIREMAN63

FOUND A LIL SOMETHING FROM LOW RIDERS HYDRAUILCS


----------



## SIK_9D1

I still have that AD from Lowrider Hydraulics somewere also.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Delta dumps, some had yellow wires and some were blue. Yellow were 12V and blue were 24V. 

If you had side 2 side and had those 2 dumps with the diffrent tops. You would think one of the dumps was bad because one would respond faster than the other.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

In the olden days, before all piston pumps and bladder and even air valves on the block. We did this to get more out of the pump.

Rim air stems.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 18 2007, 08:31 AM~9475875
> *In the olden days, before all piston pumps and bladder and even air valves on the block.  We did this to get more out of the pump.
> 
> Rim air stems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL! that shit didnt work! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

It did if you can seal up the tanks. It usely blew off the tanks. Those stupid little screws were a bitch and cast block threads would strip out. That when they started drilling out the bolcks and using nuts and bolts. 

But then the too much air and oil, the tanks would swoll up and rid the edge of the tank off where the bolts went. From there they went rods (all thread) and back plates (just a pice of 1/4 inch flat plate). 

I think I might still have one around.


----------



## slowmotion

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 18 2007, 09:22 AM~9475839
> *Delta dumps, some had yellow wires and some were blue.  Yellow were 12V and blue were 24V.
> 
> If you had  side 2 side and had those 2 dumps with the diffrent tops.  You would think one of the dumps was bad because one would respond faster than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH FUCK I BETTER GO CHECK MINE!!!!!!!!! :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 18 2007, 12:22 AM~9474194
> *YOU STILL ROCKING THEM ARCHER ANTENNAS I SOLD YOU?
> *


yeah, but its snowing out and i didnt want them to get fucked up so i took them off untill spring rolls around, i mean they are vintage after all... so far every car show i been too im the only one with them and its gonna stay that way!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oh and for the record, the dude who owns that 64 im my driveway, is who you "borrowed" your avatar from lol


----------



## Hydros

Some old pump I found laying around:









I put this together around 1977-78 ?

That's an aircraft check valve, dump, and slowdown.

I still have it.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 18 2007, 02:10 PM~9478367
> *oh and for the record, the dude who owns that 64 im my driveway, is who you "borrowed" your avatar from lol
> *



FUCKER I KNOW WHO I GOT IT FROM.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 18 2007, 03:19 PM~9478432
> *Some old pump I found laying around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put this together around 1977-78 ?
> 
> That's an aircraft check valve, dump, and slowdown.
> 
> I still have it.
> *


ALMOST LOOKS GUTTED I HAD TO GIVE IT A DOUBLE TAKE :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## azmobn06

> FOUND A LIL SOMETHING FROM LOW RIDERS HYDRAUILCS
> 
> Still got my catalog from them


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 18 2007, 04:19 PM~9478432
> *Some old pump I found laying around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put this together around 1977-78 ?
> 
> That's an aircraft check valve, dump, and slowdown.
> 
> I still have it.
> *



I like it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 18 2007, 05:25 PM~9478456
> *FUCKER I KNOW WHO I GOT IT FROM.
> *


so do i :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Ok found some cylinders.















chrome jets












this is a D&H red minus the red paint













on the left the cup is a standerd cup and the one on the right is bigger in size.

there werent no hopping coils, we had to use the stock ones or get some out of a one ton truck, In whitch those coils had biggre diameter.















Im not sure who made these cylinders












look at the off set of the fitting hole






















this one used #6 boss, dam i hated those fittings, they were hard to come by.


















Back to the dumps, lets not for get Waterman.
















Dam , I hated the little slip on wire connectors. The dam things would get loose , mainly when your going head up side by side on the streets and it would slip off and your shit will over lock.


----------



## TOPFAN

I remember those...they came unpainted....who used to sell them?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 19 2007, 07:39 AM~9483116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those...they came unpainted....who used to sell them?
> *





:dunno:




Most of the stuff I have , I have collected from old installs. Guys would bring me there creats of old stuff and see what I can do in putting a settup together. 

Some time there stuff was too mix match or just out dated, so they would have me order newer stuff and just leave the unwanted parts with me . They didnt want the old stuff in there trunks , when the new shit was out preforming it.


This past summer I was cleaning around the house and did a scrap metal run, I tossed away some shit . but kept few parts for historic reasons.


Plus Im A pack rat. :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Thanks to all the Ol' HEADS for still rockin' it 30 years later..  

TTT


----------



## *New Movement Md*

This is going to be like a collage class... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

For a real treat, anyone have a set of the Coppers? These were the ones that had holes drilled into top of the shaft. The area the orings set on. These were the strangest design I ever seen. Pallys sold these.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> Ok found some cylinders.
> Im not sure who made these cylinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive got some 6" cylinders like these, i dont know where i got them from....
> 
> how about those slowdown valves on the waterman you posted. ive got some of those that i used to use, they are imperial eastman.


----------



## TOPFAN

I was reminicsing.....we used to have to change oil rings all the time, (on cylinders)
nowadays they hardly go out...the youngsters today, really miss out on all the fun....and great stories they could be telling!

How about the days before we ran regular oil!? Remember the sweet smell of tranny fluid? Such fond memories...and a trunk full of tranny fluid!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 19 2007, 11:58 PM~9489258
> *I was reminicsing.....we used to have to change oil rings all the time, (on cylinders)
> nowadays they hardly go out...the youngsters today, really miss out on all the fun....and great stories they could be telling!
> 
> How about the days before we ran regular oil!? Remember the sweet smell of tranny fluid? Such fond memories...and a  trunk full of tranny fluid!
> *



well theres your problem, tranny fluid is a detergent and ruins rubber o rings.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 19 2007, 10:40 PM~9489573
> *well theres your problem, tranny fluid is a detergent and ruins rubber o rings.
> *



WE ALL KNOW THAT NOW.....30 YEARS AGO WE DID NOT KNOW. :0 ..


----------



## Hydros

Back then we had two different types of tranny fluid, Dextron and Type F.

I always used the Dextron, and NEVER had a problem with seals.

Nowadays there might be 5 or more different types of tranny fluid for passenger vehicles. Seems some manufactures have their blend.


----------



## REYXTC

I know everyone says Waterman dumps are shit. But I want to use them on my setup for lift and lay, no hopping. Will they still pressure lock?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Dec 20 2007, 09:21 PM~9497987
> *I know everyone says Waterman dumps are shit.  But I want to use them on my setup for lift and lay, no hopping.  Will they still pressure lock?
> *



they should work fine, think they have more reason to pressure lock due to high pressure pumps. for lift and lay you should be alright.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Dec 20 2007, 09:21 PM~9497987
> *I know everyone says Waterman dumps are shit.  But I want to use them on my setup for lift and lay, no hopping.  Will they still pressure lock?
> *


perfect for lay and play.


----------



## TWEEDY

very interesting information. takes me back to my first lifeted car.


----------



## Firefly

Does anyone have a pair of (working) Waterman dumps for sale possibly?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 19 2007, 01:08 PM~9484982
> *For a real treat, anyone have a set of the Coppers?  These were the ones that had holes  drilled into top of the shaft.  The area the orings set on.  These were the strangest design I ever seen.  Pallys sold these.
> *

























next


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

thats a bad ass valve cover in the back ground :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 21 2007, 03:05 AM~9499742
> *Does anyone have a pair of (working) Waterman dumps for sale possibly?
> *



A FRIEND HAS ALOT OF THEM, HES SUPPOSE TO GET BACK TO ME.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 21 2007, 08:36 PM~9501521
> *A FRIEND HAS ALOT OF THEM, HES SUPPOSE TO GET BACK TO ME.
> *


Cool, let me know


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 21 2007, 10:20 AM~9500993
> *thats a bad ass valve cover in the back ground :roflmao:
> *



Yea , I got it from a tweeker . He stole it out of someones garage. :0 :0 :0


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## sireluzion916

:werd:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

THATS WHERE MY VALVE COVER WENT


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 23 2007, 05:44 PM~9516440
> *THATS WHERE MY VALVE COVER WENT
> *



Jamie said it was his , you guys got to go in the aircraft topic and battle it out.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 24 2007, 12:52 AM~9518971
> *Jamie said it was his , you guys got to go in the aircraft topic and battle it out.
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Seems to jump off in other people's feedback as well, lol






GOOD INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2007, 10:50 AM~9469934
> *thats a REAL Delta block. and those dumps are good, BETTER than Oil Systems.
> Deltas ONLY have a bad reputation because all the cheap FAKE aluminum 3 port dump bodies that were mass produced by machine shops for the "lowrider shops" to keep price down. REAL Deltas are very good dumps. I had 4 of those steel 2 ports with #8 boss ports in them, they lasted forever, I used them on 3 different cars with 72 volts to the front with Fenner pumps. Never had a problem out of them, I sold them to a guy (mini trucker) he used them on at least 4 different mini trucks and he sold them to another guy, who used them for awhile.
> 
> I bought them in 94 and in 2004 this guy came to me to get some work done to his setup in a body dropped Toyota, AND HE HAD 2 OF THEM ON HIS SETUP (front/back setup), and the other 2 in a box. And they still worked. I offered him 2 brand new Oil Systems on a trade, but he wouldnt do it, lol, he thought they were worth something because they were old.
> *


the original Delta's had the nameplate on the side??? Didn't they???


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 25 2007, 01:23 PM~9528372
> *the original Delta's had the nameplate on the side??? Didn't they???
> *



They all did, but after time they get bet up or just fall off.


----------



## Twiins

This topic brings back alot of memories. Old Fenner pumps with cast iron blocks. We wouold crack the tops of the blocks. then we started side porting them, by drilling and tapping the top ports off with a plug. Then it would blow chuncks of the block out where the coupler went. Oh the fun times. Have you ever blown the top of a Hydro-aire dump off, the 4 littpe screws would just let go. Adels were cheap. Ihad 4 of them back in the early 80s. took them out and put Deltas cause they were smaller and were the new thing. Now I regret that but live and learn besides I am sure I wasnt the only one to do that............. :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 25 2007, 01:18 PM~9528724
> *They all did, but after time they get bet up or just fall off.
> *


yeah, a guy from the old school told me they were originally rivited on the dumps.


----------



## keessimpala65

Very interesting topic


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 16 2007, 06:39 PM~9466185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the days before splinned shafts.....who remembers the sweet sound of a broken coupler?
> 
> Cruising down Whittier blvd on a Sunday night and that sound! How you gonna fix it,you may ask? Always carry an extra....You youngsters are sooooo spoiled...LOL!
> 
> What an experience, " back in the day!" :biggrin:
> *


Coupler aka key 'oh no broke the fk'n key'..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 16 2007, 11:02 AM~9464012
> High presure tail gate pumps..
> [img
> *http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v291/1950ed/PICT0012-1.jpg[/img]
> High presure tail gate pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low presure tail gate pump... This one was known as a short gate. The other one was called a long gate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stevie d

dang i had 5 of them old fenner cast iron blocks i found em in the back of my shed when we moved out here i threw em away as i didnt think they were usefull lol


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 26 2007, 01:08 AM~9532909
> *yeah, a guy from the old school told me they were originally rivited on the dumps.
> *



Nope, unless hes got pics. I got to say he's wrong. For what I know they always been glued on . Now Hydro Aire and Waterman have rivited tags. 

When I go to the shop tonight, Ill take pics. 

I had found another OG steel body with a tag on it.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 26 2007, 07:58 PM~9538266
> *Nope, unless hes got pics. I got to say he's wrong.  For what I know they always been glued on .  Now Hydro Aire and Waterman have rivited tags.
> 
> When I go to the shop tonight, Ill take pics.
> 
> I had found another OG steel body with a tag on it.
> *


Yeah he might have been talking about waterman's. He would sware by those dumps. He was an old hopper from back in the late 70's or early 80's.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I know this isnt part of the topic but I found this when looking for some pics, I just had to scan it.

The pics talks for it self.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 26 2007, 08:45 PM~9538712
> *I know this isnt part of the topic but I found this when looking for some pics, I just  had to scan it.
> 
> The pics talks for it self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Yea i was a happy mo fo that day.



Anyway, back in the days some starters had prestolite caseing on them. 

My brother in law told me that there was starters that had the same caseings we used. He worked at a starter rebuilding place, and checked the stock # on it to comepare. I think it was off an old Dodge car.


----------



## slowmotion

i'm still rockin them gates! :biggrin: my 50 truck! 24 volt's to each pump #8 fennerstone's and it's still faster then the 48 volt's to each pump #11 gear and a #7 gear in my cutlass :angry:


----------



## slowmotion

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 26 2007, 10:45 PM~9538712
> *I know this isnt part of the topic but I found this when looking for some pics, I just  had to scan it.
> 
> The pics talks for it self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i completely forgot you had won a set,those were the good old days the L.A. shows. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT great topic.


----------



## Unity_Jon

i got given some 1980's lowrider mags just recently and the Andy's adverts and some of the accessory adverts are really cool, like "HotRods" some sort of light for interior or exterior a bit like a neon tube i guess :dunno:


----------



## charles85

found two of this and bought them for $40 :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Dam , Its hard being a one man history channel. 

I got to keep this topic from dyeing, am I the only oldman on here? LOL

So Ill post what I can. 



Here is a pump i done tubing on back in the days.














here 2 old pics from an old car show.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Ok, back in the late 80's my 86 nissan went threw some changes.

First I put a dump bed on it and painted it red, thats some friends of mine in the pic.











Then put a Z rack on it , But I dont have any pics of it. 

But got tired of that shit , took it out and repainted it , and put a sliding rag on it. Took off the 15x8 and put on 13x7 Daytons of corse











Than started putting lifts in it . Yea it was primative, and they were Fenner pumps. I kept popping the cast blocks.













So went down to Orleys and bought some aluminum blocks. Back then pumps didnt come with the aluminum. You had to upgread then your self.


redone the settup agian , the pics come out dark . The sun was setting when I took them . Then soon after the pics were taken , about a month or so, a truck back into my door and fender at work . So it turn it into a work truck after that. :angry: 






















And yea , those are Adels on there.













And plexy glass tanks I had made for me. You can see the fenner gear in it.


----------



## SW713

nice.


----------



## Dylante63

The setup in that blue car is crazy... 4 watermans and 20?? solinoids :0 :0


----------



## flaco78

HEY EDMOND KEEP THE PICS COMING 
I DONT THINK YOUR OLD HOMIE
MY UNCLE GOT ME INTO LOWRIDING AND THATS WHAT I GREW UP ON & I AINT THAT OLD AND I LIKE THAT OLDSCHOOL PUMPS & DUMPS


----------



## hoppin62

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 3 2008, 10:15 PM~9601206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is the deal with the extra tank?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jan 4 2008, 06:37 PM~9609040
> *What is the deal with the extra tank?
> *



There like over flow tanks, I think he just them made.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 26 2007, 08:57 PM~9538803
> *Yea is was a happy mo fo that day.
> Any back in the days some starters had prestolite caseing on them.
> 
> My brother in law told me that there was starters that had the same caseings we used.  He worked at a starter rebuilding  place, and checked the stock # on it to comepare.  I think it was off an old Dodge car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie 
we used to go to the junk yard and buy them prestolites 
this must of been 89-90
they were on the studebakers 
they were 6 volts but they worked 
the only problem we ran into was the brushes came off the field coil because of the heat (solder) 
i was also into mini trucks 
lifted them too


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 4 2008, 08:18 PM~9609733
> *hey homie
> we used to go to the junk yard and buy them prestolites
> this must of been 89-90
> they were on the studebakers
> they were 6 volts but they worked
> the only problem we ran into was the brushes came off the field coil because of the heat (solder)
> i was also into mini trucks
> lifted them too
> *



Your right it was a studebaker starter. I guess the ones were for the cars that were converted to 12v.

I still love the mini's, heres my Blazer.

































I learned alot of engineering on them. Back then it was trial and eara to put hydros in small buckets. Even back in 1980 I had a 1971 Pinto lifted. ( YEA I SAID IT , A LIFTED PINTO)  

I had little Rockets rims and then moved up to Star Wires when they came out. It was front to back , side to side and with blocker dumps to give me that 4 pump action.

I wasnt scard to go up againsted a bigger car.


----------



## Joost....

im sure i speak for alot of people when i say i love to read what you post :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Thanks guys , thats means alot. Really :yes: 




Well fuck it, here me with the Pinto . Peep out moon roof. 
Go ahead and laff. Dont photo shop the fuck out me put it on Off topic. I wish I was was that young agian and SKINNY. 

This july I pushing 46 dam Im getting old.














And a scaned pic from a old LRM, When I went out , I liked to look good. 

Need to , I was skinny I need all I can get to try hook up with girls. I was about 125 lb DAM
















Enough of my ass, here a pic from an L A Super Show. You got to love the Prestolite casting and pump stand.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 5 2008, 06:41 AM~9612692
> *Thanks  guys , thats means alot.  Really  :yes:
> Well fuck it, here me with the Pinto . Peep out moon roof.
> Go ahead and laff.  Dont photo shop the fuck out me put it on Off topic.  I wish I was was that young agian and SKINNY.
> 
> This july I pushing 46 dam Im getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a scaned pic from a old LRM,  When I went out , I liked to look good.
> 
> Need to , I was skinny I need all I can get to try hook up with girls. I was about 125 lb  DAM
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v291/195...pactinScrap.jpg
> Enough of my ass, here a pic from an L A Super Show.  You got to love the Prestolite casting and pump stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Big Brother


----------



## Firefly

Thanks for the great pics and history! I love seeing stuff like this.

Can you give some more info on gate setups (what components were typically used on them, like dumps, slowdowns etc.)


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 5 2008, 08:33 AM~9613009
> *Thanks for the great pics and history! I love seeing stuff like this.
> 
> Can you give some more info on gate setups (what components were typically used on them, like dumps, slowdowns etc.)
> *


There is a wide range of configurations. Back then you used what you can get hands on. I seen pumps with mix match dumps and check valves on them.

Some slow downs that look like swamp cooler water valves. But when the lowrider hydro companys came in , there is when a standerd look came in. They went from using aircraft dumps to waterman, then to delta . To me , the delta was EZer to put on the pump ,you didnt have to use as much fittings. And was less bulky than running the other dumps. We had to run the big Parker type square check valves. That with all the other fittings that it took to run the aircraft and waterman dumps, you can see why it was cleaner to run Delta. And when the 3/8 mini check into play , it made the appacation cleaner. The pumps, there were alots diffrent type. Agian at first , it was what ever you got at (midnight auto supply LOL)

As a standerd look came in , the pumps were Fenner with Waterman or Delta dumps, mini checks and as for slow downs (minus the aircraft stuff) I remember the Deltro- color knob type but main the Imperal was the one. Seen in the 2 pics.


























As for gears , the pumps came with #3 gears. Iloved them didnt need a lot of power to move them. The bigger the gear the more battery power. When having the small car I needed all the room I can get. The first fenner gears that were in use had a real 2 fine plastic wafer seals between the 3 parts of the gear housing. The dam things would blow and your gear wouldnt put out pressure. Then you had to find who sells them.













We figured out if we found some fine plastic like window tint we could make some but it couldnt be too thick, because then it will put a fine space between the gears and wouldnt build pressure. Then down the line Fenner reworked them to where the gear didnt have seals at all.


I remember one lowrider shop had a conversion kit , you can take the center out of your gear and replace it to make a bigger pump size. Dont know if it worked thoe.


----------



## hoppin62

Now that's true OG Lowriding


----------



## undr8ed

:thumbsup:


It's good to hear about history from someone who lived it :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 5 2008, 05:43 PM~9615167
> *:thumbsup:
> It's good to hear about history from someone who lived it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Firefly

Thanks man, great history lesson :thumbsup:

This is what I like to see on layitlow


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 5 2008, 01:22 AM~9612152
> *im sure i speak for alot of people when i say i love to read what you post :thumbsup:
> *


yep x2


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 5 2008, 04:43 PM~9615167
> *:thumbsup:
> It's good to hear about history from someone who lived it  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Heres a pic of the gear seals , they went between the 3 sections.













the one on the right was made with window tint and the one on the left is the OG one. 


Some time in the late 80's or early 90's Fenner changed there gear or something . Because they came out with these gears , and they werent any good for hopping. They would break the housing , Ididnt like the at all . Im not sure what happened to them to change.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 4 2008, 09:11 PM~9609667
> *There like over flow tanks, I think he just them made.
> *


That is what I thought but wondered if there was a reason for them other then mabye more then looks.

Also thanks for all the great pics and your stories.A great read.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I like this thread


----------



## Silentdawg

lovely thread..
just outta curiosity..is anyone still making setups out of truck gate pumps? me and my homie just talked about this the other day and we have wanted to try some og style setups for a while now  keep the good stuff coming!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 6 2008, 03:54 PM~9622380
> *lovely thread..
> just outta curiosity..is anyone still making setups out of truck gate pumps? me and my homie just talked about this the other day and we have wanted to try some og style setups for a while now   keep the good stuff coming!
> *



No , if there is any out there . They servived because they werent thrown out for the new stuff. 

I can see another trend happening because of guy wanting to be diffrent as in nostalgic. On the vehical parts 4 sale forum , there is a OG spoke rim movment. 

The hydro parts of to day are so everyday, I can see why guys would to change it up to get seconds looks in there trunks at shows. 

I kept most of the good stuff but I did throw 3/4 of still decent stuff. But no one wanted it at the time, the old parts were replaced with better ones.

Gears didnt break that EZ, the block now didnt pop or crack with the higher pressure and the old Prestolites motors werent worth rebuilding becuse you could get them NEW for the same price. The old parts haddent been touch in years and had to clean out the garage. 

And I was the guy that the other guys gave it to when they didnt want it , but didnt want to throw it out. So the old parts were at the end of the road.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 6 2008, 05:10 PM~9623298
> * On the vehical parts 4 sale forum , there is a OG spoke rim movment.
> *


Yes sir, there is :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Dec 17 2007, 11:18 PM~9474158-->
> 
> 
> 
> i am assuming its in case something gets dropped on it... but hey who knows.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or some damn lowrider trys to steal it :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 03:05 PM~9465236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: For a long, long time those guys were the only parts place around... would treat some people like shit but again they were the only ones around for a while. Before they closed down there were a lot of back door sales :0 Last time I saw Steve he walked into our shop (we opened up about two weeks before Mr. Miller was killed) and was hella jumpy, kept his back away from the front door/windows and acted like he was carrying. He had just sold the company to Rudy (an employee) who moved it to Fresno... dealt with Rudy (R&S - Rudy & Sarah) for a while until we closed up shop. Anybody know if they are still around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by edmunds costoms [email protected] 18 2007, 09:31 AM~9475875
> *In the olden days, before all piston pumps and bladder and even air valves on the block.  We did this to get more out of the pump.
> 
> Rim air stems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by edmunds costoms [email protected] 18 2007, 10:00 AM~9476024
> *It did if you can seal up the tanks. It usely blew off the tanks. Those stupid little screws were a bitch and cast block threads would strip out. That when they started drilling out the bolcks and using nuts and bolts.
> 
> But then the too much air and oil, the tanks would swoll up and rid the edge of the tank off where the bolts went. From there they went rods (all thread) and back plates (just a pice of 1/4 inch flat plate).
> 
> I think I might still have one around.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: I remember that
> I hated those damn block screws :banghead: I always had extra stocked because people would strip them or I would when trying to fix somebodys pump. The long bolts make a big difference. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by edmunds costoms [email protected] 18 2007, 09:22 AM~9475839
> *Delta dumps, some had yellow wires and some were blue.  Yellow were 12V and blue were 24V.
> 
> If you had  side 2 side and had those 2 dumps with the diffrent tops.  You would think one of the dumps was bad because one would respond faster than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would get so many people that didnt understand this simple concept :roflmao: This is one reason I would never charge people to fix what I considered minor issues... people know they can trust you to be honest and fix things just for fun then they would come back to purchase items when they really needed them.  Still have alot of friends I met this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 10:58 PM~9489258
> *I was reminicsing.....we used to have to change oil rings all the time, (on cylinders)
> nowadays they hardly go out...the youngsters today, really miss out on all the fun....and great stories they could be telling!
> 
> How about the days before we ran regular oil!? Remember the sweet smell of tranny fluid? Such fond memories...and a  trunk full of tranny fluid!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, plenty of seals changed... cylinder, dumps :uh: Looking back it was fun though. I made it a point to stock better grade seals and still only sell them for about .25 each rather than the old cylinder seal kit prices :0 5.00+
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 6 2008, 02:58 AM~9619161
> *Heres a pic of the gear seals , they went between the 3 sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one on the right was made with window tint and the one on the left is the OG one.
> Some time in the late 80's or early 90's Fenner changed there gear or something .  Because they came out with these gears , and they werent any good for hopping.  They would break the housing , Ididnt like the at all . Im not sure what happened to them to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I might still have pumpheads that we would do that with... always kept everything because you never knew when you would need part of something.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 4 2008, 11:14 PM~9610237
> *Your right it was a studebaker starter. I guess the ones were for the cars that were converted to 12v.
> 
> I still love the mini's, heres my Blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned alot of engineering on them. Back then it was trial and eara to put hydros in small buckets.  Even back in 1980 I had a 1971 Pinto lifted. ( YEA I SAID IT , A LIFTED PINTO)
> 
> I had little Rockets rims and then moved up to Star Wires when they came out.  It was front to back , side to side and with blocker dumps to give me that 4 pump action.
> 
> I wasnt scard to go up againsted a bigger car.
> *


i love the blazer. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

i like the topic as well heres my pics of my old 88 mitzubishi mighty max i had with 2 dump truck gates with the fenner gears and oil screens in them with the OG motors all in a wammy tank


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2008, 08:55 AM~9637077
> *i like the topic as well heres my pics of my old 88 mitzubishi mighty max i had with 2 dump truck gates with the fenner gears and oil screens in them with the OG motors all in a wammy tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that's nice :0 

If you have more, don't hesitate to post them up!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

The pump block on the left has no plug on the side top, there is usly 2 of them on that side , Is that cast block OG , or was it welded over. Ive never seen it like that.

I have a pump like that too, I just have to clean it up for some pics.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

im not exactly sure on the blocks themselve i just know they came off some kind of lift gate and i believe it was a dump truck. the pumps were built in the early 90's and friend built it and i didnt quite ask where the parts came from lol. i bought the truck just the way it was,


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

This is a repost from the recently locked Aircraft topic #2






I can only as far as the mid 70's , but guys would borrow each other settups for the week ends. They would have the cylenders but no pumps or batterys. 

Pipe fittings were also used. This was mainly tail gate settups. I came in right at the change over from aircraft. The aircraft pumps were thrown out for the gate pumps for one they were faster and self contained.


Here an old gate pump, given to me by an oldschooler , he had it all these years and didnt need it no more. 














He told some guys did have cash to buy dumps so the did the best they can. On this one , he used a tassel and rope to open the built in pressure releaf pin in the punp from inside the car.


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Here it is, I half ass cleaned it up. Otto's all the way except the the tubing I did to eliminate the last fitting.
























check out the fenner gears.


----------



## undr8ed

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 11 2008, 10:24 PM~9672696
> *Here it is, I half ass cleaned it up.  Otto's all the way except the the tubing I did to eliminate  the last fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The dumps sure are neat IMO.


----------



## og flip from frisco

TTT


----------



## KADILAKIN




----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround

NICE COLLECTION EDMUNDS !!!!


----------



## illstorm

Aircraft=Old skool :cheesy: Pistons=New skool :biggrin: Gates=Tru skool


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

i want old school prestolite motors and brackets for my set up :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

COOL


----------



## gasman

I WANNA KNOW HOW MUCH DID SET UPS COST BACK IN THE 70'S 80'S EARLY 90'S. AM I GETTING A BETTER DEAL THEN THEY HAD BACK IN THE DAY WELL AFTER U JUST FOR INFLATION I SUPPOSE


----------



## Envious Touch

Here's a pic of my first hydraulic install done back in 1993 on a Regal I owned at the time... :biggrin: 
2-Cast Iron Fenner's / 2-Delta's / 6-Batts


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2008, 02:28 AM~9787504
> *Here's a pic of my first hydraulic install done back in 1993 on a Regal I owned at the time...  :biggrin:
> 2-Cast Iron Fenner's / 2-Delta's / 6-Batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this topic :biggrin: 

these are the kind of pumps i'm goin with now. i want to use aircraft slowdowns and dumps with them. everybody i know is like wtf??? talkin shit... :uh: i asked around and came up with quite a few options. they all wanna get rid of it.


----------



## shrekinacutty

HERES SOME OF MY OLD SCHOOL HYDROS THAT I HAVE

SOME FENNER STONE PUMPHEADS AND WILL TRY TO POST PICS OF THE PRESTOLITE MOTOR LATER ON AND THAT BLOCK....... NO IDEA WHAT KIND IT IS NOT CAST IRON BUT YEAH


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 27 2008, 01:25 AM~9793998
> *i like this topic :biggrin:
> 
> these are the kind of pumps i'm goin with now.  i want to use aircraft slowdowns and dumps with them.  everybody i know is like wtf???  talkin shit...  :uh:  i asked around and came up with quite a few options.  they all wanna get rid of it.
> *



Good to see people trying to have the OldSchool look. Not everyone wants a mad hopper,and some people put alot time and money in there cars , so why tear it up. Just up and down. There is still alot of old stuff floating around, but I like the pumps that have the old styile Presolite and brackets on them.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 27 2008, 12:25 PM~9795477
> *Good to see people trying to have the OldSchool look. Not everyone wants a mad hopper,and some people put alot time and money in there cars , so why tear it up. Just up and down.  There is still alot of old stuff floating around, but I like the pumps that have the old styile Presolite and brackets on them.
> *



:thumbsup: 
i dont wanna hop, i'm not into that. jus want it to go up n down n style :biggrin: 

i'm lookin for those brackets too. those aren't too easy to find


----------



## mac2lac

:biggrin: 





:biggrin:


----------



## SW713

ttt for the old skool stuff :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Old school shit!!!!:








notice the ol school "jumper cables" and gold motors :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## SW713

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 29 2008, 08:42 PM~9816418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



when was that taken?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

like 89 or 90. I was about 16 years old lol


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I had real tombstones under that orange blanket to make it stand on 3. Oooooooool Schooooool! lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 2 2008, 06:25 PM~9850429
> *like 89 or 90. I was about 16 years old lol
> *



damn your old.


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2008, 11:07 PM~9852376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



didnt you have that pump in your cadi? are you takin it out or wuts the plan?


----------



## Silentdawg

tothetop


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 2 2008, 07:14 PM~9851051
> *damn your old.
> *


 :biggrin: and still building


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2008, 09:07 PM~9852376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lowriders Hydraulics... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd+Dec 19 2007, 05:22 AM~9482789-->
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the dumps, lets not for get Waterman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam , I hated the little slip on wire connectors.  The dam things would get loose , mainly when your going head up side by side on the streets and it would slip off and your shit will over lock.[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had a guy hook me up with some of these that I plan on using real soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 19 2007, 07:42 PM~9487606


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D

good topic!


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## SW713

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

ttt


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Im going to change my settup around, going more Oldschool. So I pulled out my front pump and threw a BS pump together. Im checking if the dumps are gonna to leak, and trying to over lock to see if the waterman will lock pressure , it doesnt, too the batts are dead. 

Check out pressure release button at work.





And this other one is a hydroaire, check out how tight they react when I tap the switch down.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 10 2008, 10:22 AM~9908009
> *Im going to change my settup around, going more Oldschool.  So I pulled out my front pump and threw a BS pump together.  Im checking if the dumps are gonna to leak,  and trying to over lock to see if the waterman will lock pressure , it doesnt, too the batts are dead.
> 
> Check out pressure release button at work.
> 
> And this other one is a hydroaire, check out how tight they react when I tap the switch down.
> 
> *



:thumbsup: 



:biggrin: listenin to 'word up'


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 10 2008, 10:22 AM~9908009
> *And this other one is a hydroaire, check out how tight they react when I tap the switch down.
> 
> *



Sounds like you are hammering in nails when you tap it down


----------



## Hydros

Edmund GREAT vid!!!!!!!!!!


I take it that its the two prong hydro-aire and not the three?

Hopefully I can show what the three can do in rapid succession.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 10 2008, 01:44 PM~9909347
> *Edmund GREAT vid!!!!!!!!!!
> I take it that its the two prong hydro-aire and not the three?
> 
> Hopefully I can show what the three can do in rapid succession.
> *



I was thinking the same , to try that one out. 

Im gonna take my settup back to the Oldschool , gonna redo it , use my old prestolites and pump stands and ues the Fenner gears with the plastic pickup stralls and screens, in a clear whammy too. 



What do you think I should run , the Watermans or the Hydroaires? Im gonna use Zig Zag slowdowns. I have suqares too , but that look is too common. 
The dumps are gonna be plumed away from the pumps so everything can be seen . I dont have a lot of room on top , thats why the dumps will be off the pumps so every thing can be seen.


----------



## Hydros

I can't say I remember 3 port hydro-aires being used on the cars in my neighborhood. Mostly odd ball aircraft, squares, big greens and watermans. 

I say the 3 prong for the hyro-aire if you can. Not too many cars will have what you have. I can only recall the one dude with the 64 hopping in the middle of the intersection right next to the LA Coliseum back in 76? (right after the car show). He was just jittering on down while we was dumping, I always thought he was super fast on the switch. I think he had two switches for the front.. (then this pickup truck comes into the intersection and starts hopping in the rear, the crowd went crazy as no one ever seen a truck booty hop, it was just a bunch of guys jumping up and down inside the camper).


----------



## HARDLUCK88

of all the dumps i see, i see these the least...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

There flow is slow and they dont react tight, if I remember they are more like a delta in compare.


----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 10 2008, 10:22 AM~9908009
> *Im going to change my settup around, going more Oldschool.  So I pulled out my front pump and threw a BS pump together.  Im checking if the dumps are gonna to leak,  and trying to over lock to see if the waterman will lock pressure , it doesnt, too the batts are dead.
> 
> Check out pressure release button at work.
> 
> And this other one is a hydroaire, check out how tight they react when I tap the switch down.
> 
> *


dam comps now we got video action now!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Feb 10 2008, 09:45 PM~9912700
> *dam comps now we got video action now!
> *



Dam comps, your on line. where are at ? 

Lets got to the shop and have some beer. Call me at the pad.


----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 10 2008, 10:50 PM~9912769
> *Dam comps, your on line. where are at ?
> 
> Lets got to the shop and have some beer.  Call me at the pad.
> *


i am here at my moms drying clothes so i jumped on the computer. :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Fuck it , I headed to the shop . Ill do a drive by. Mybe pickup some brew.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 10 2008, 11:27 PM~9912478
> *There flow is slow and they dont react tight, if I remember they are more like a delta in compare.
> *



yeah but they sound awesome! :biggrin: you can hear them with the trunk closed! wwwooosssshhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Heres an kinda of oldschool aluminum block, its not drilled all the way for rods.

It used the stock fenner tanks screws, and there isnt any air stem. But it does have a big port for there gear pack.


I had some one time that didnt have any return on the block, you had to return to the tank and a small hole for the gear. I still have them but I had modifide them since.


----------



## Firefly

My Watermans, got them from the homie duck on here. 










I'm thinking about polishing/chroming the sleeve around the candle, and the rods. And painting everything else the color of the car.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i have a cast block brand new any one need it?


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 15 2008, 10:00 PM~9950708
> *My Watermans, got them from the homie duck on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about polishing/chroming the sleeve around the candle, and the rods. And painting everything else the color of the car.
> *


tom, do you have a thread in the model car section? damn showoff


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 2 2008, 12:16 PM~10069255
> *tom, do you have a thread in the model car section? damn showoff
> *


Yes I do, and you have seen it. You already asked me about that like twice before old man :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 15 2008, 02:00 PM~9950708
> *My Watermans, got them from the homie duck on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about polishing/chroming the sleeve around the candle, and the rods. And painting everything else the color of the car.
> *


Hmm, so, what's that part number say??


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 14 2008, 08:19 AM~10164810
> *Hmm, so, what's that part number say??
> *


Model no. is 316-3-12


----------



## Hydros

:thumbsup: 

Thanks


----------



## Firefly

No problem homie, gotta share this info for the greater good you know


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## Maverick

what is this


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 19 2008, 05:00 PM~10208151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this
> *



aircraft. nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84




----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 2 2008, 02:31 PM~10069411
> *Yes I do, and you have seen it. You already asked me about that like twice before old man :roflmao:
> *


all the years being exposed to hydraulic fluid and stupid posts up in here is doing that to ya :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 19 2008, 05:00 PM~10208151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this
> *



GE OR BLACK AND DECKER MOTOR, ALMOST SURE IT'S AN ADEL HEAD....ANYONE ELSE???


----------



## Hydros

So who won this. Beat me by 5.50


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 22 2008, 07:38 PM~10231283
> *So who won this. Beat me by 5.50
> *



who knows...but wasnt Brent looking for that pumphead???


----------



## Rollinaround

I'd like to know the history behind that tray.....what it came off of.


----------



## Hydros

Yeah I asked the guy about it, I said I would bid over 300.00 if he could provide a little history on it. I guess he missed that email. He's selling a set of cylinders too. Look interesting.


----------



## Hydros




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 22 2008, 07:51 PM~10231345
> *Yeah I asked the guy about it, I said I would bid over 300.00 if he could provide a little history on it. I guess he missed that email.  He's selling a set of cylinders too. Look interesting.
> *



pics? link? :0 

Maybe he missed it on purpose...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

ttt


----------



## SERIOUS

I' ve had this block from the very begining "92". Couldn't afford any new shit so everytime I learned about some thing I would try to modify this block to make it work better. I drilled out the side pressure relief and plugged the top ports to make it a 1/2 block. I even welded little tabs to it and made a backing plate


----------



## turbospirites

ttt!


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 23 2008, 11:28 AM~10235100
> *I' ve had this block from the very begining "92". Couldn't afford any new shit so everytime I learned about some thing I would try to modify this block to make it work better. I drilled out the side pressure relief and plugged the top ports to make it a 1/2 block. I even welded little tabs to it and made a backing plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Also slot the internal pressure port, cap off the pump bearing/shaft ports, (do not cap off the relieve ports, use one size smaller pressure seal, press a sleeve into the block opening where the shaft to motor connect. Weld the coupling to the gear shaft or use a spline coupling and gear shaft. Increase the output pressure port office along with the block orifice,


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

UPDATE.................................................................................................



As stated on the other pages, Im taking it back to the oldschool with my 83 Blazer.


I took this out of it ,













now I made a new rack, went from 6 batts to 5 for more room.












remember these, took alot of them a part to make 5 clean ones. The 4 are for the settup and the 5th is a back up.

































Took some Prestolite casing to get chromed out, but now I changed it up by painting the band.














Heres the other one waiting to be put on , and the cast block were painted too.























Polished out the gears so they will look good threw the plexy glass whammy tank.






































Thats it for now , will post up when I get more done.


----------



## Firefly

VERY nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

love to see this fine setup when its done


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Some more pics









driller holes for the bulkhead fittings, the dumps will be on them













this is a mock up of where the Watermans will go















when the fittings come in , the slow downs will go here












another mockup pic of the pumps , and where they will sit

















and the a pic of the noids, they just siting there, they will be mounted on another spot 
































thats it for now


----------



## Rollinaround

Lookin great!!!!


----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 31 2008, 05:32 AM~10295517
> *UPDATE.................................................................................................
> As stated on the other pages, Im taking it back to the oldschool with my 83 Blazer.
> I took this out of it ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I made a new rack, went from 6 batts to 5 for more room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember these, took alot of them a part to make 5 clean ones. The 4 are for the settup and the 5th is a back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took some Prestolite casing to get chromed out, but now I changed it up by painting the band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the other one waiting to be put on , and the cast block were painted too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished out the gears so they will look good threw the plexy glass whammy tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it for now , will post up when I get more done.
> *


about time we get an update,lol :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

i was offered this whammy tank setup for $200, with a prewired 8 switch box. ya'll think its a good deal? they work and its clean. sorry for the crappy cell pic.


----------



## SERIOUS

That settup is gonna be sweet....But ..don't you think painting the block where head mounts is gonna be a problem.


----------



## turbospirites

looking good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 2 2008, 06:38 PM~10319173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That settup is gonna be sweet....But ..don't you think painting the block where head mounts is gonna be a problem.
> *



i was gonna say the same thing.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i have 2 more for the front, but one i cant find and the other is at my dads house...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 2 2008, 04:38 PM~10319173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That settup is gonna be sweet....But ..don't you think painting the block where head mounts is gonna be a problem.
> *


i have a new cast block if you need another one just pay shipping


----------



## HustlerSpank

looking good


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Not much to report on , been too bizzy and still waiting for some fittings to come in from backorder. But done one return line thoe.

More mock up pics.


----------



## 1229

thats looking good Edmund.



what are your plans for the metal base/rack?? paint???


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 11 2008, 05:47 AM~10389025
> *thats looking good Edmund.
> what are your plans for the metal base/rack?? paint???
> *



Yea, I was thinking of chroming but that could over power everthing and look too chrommie to where you will lose the detal. Its feels good to do something for my self, in stead of doing everybody else ride. Thanks for the posative feedback, there still alot of work to do once this is all done. I still have to make some panels to hide the sides and tie in some accums without looking cluttered or gotty.


----------



## JerzeyDevil

This is a sweet ass set up... I like it a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

beautiful


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Had time to work on the settup to day, more or less got one side of the tubing done. Need to get my ass moving to make some shows.


----------



## Silentdawg

:thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin: LOVE IT......my home boy wanted to do an old school gate settup in his 77 monte and I talked him out of it. Your starting to change my mind


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 21 2008, 10:46 AM~10466386
> *:biggrin: LOVE IT......my home boy wanted to do an old school gate settup in his 77 monte and I talked him out of it. Your starting to change my mind
> *


 This reminds me alot of how I wanted to build the settup for my impala. I was gonna do a whammy settup and an 8 dump settup with the dumps plumbed together and bulkheads on the rack. I still have a sketch.........Nice work


----------



## staylow

TTT


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 21 2008, 01:25 AM~10464784
> *Had time to work on the settup to day, more or less got one side of the tubing done. Need to get my ass moving to make some shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213

I CAME ACROSS THESE OVER THE WEEKEND... THE GUYS I GOT THEM FROM TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE

REDS SUPER MINI PUMPS

























AMYONE GOT ANY INFO ON THEM???


----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 21 2008, 02:25 AM~10464784
> *Had time to work on the settup to day, more or less got one side of the tubing done. Need to get my ass moving to make some shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good comps,i need to drop in to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 21 2008, 02:58 PM~10468128
> *I CAME ACROSS THESE OVER THE WEEKEND... THE GUYS I GOT THEM FROM TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE
> 
> REDS SUPER MINI PUMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMYONE GOT ANY INFO ON THEM???
> *



Before I went with gate pumps, I was going to go with minies. I had few ideas I was go with.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 22 2008, 03:01 AM~10473234
> *Before I went with gate pumps, I was going to go with minies. I had few ideas I was go with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i dont think iam gonna keep them i cant find the gears i gonna give them back


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 22 2008, 01:06 PM~10476943
> *i dont think iam gonna keep them i cant find the gears i gonna give them back
> *



4 sale ?


----------



## ferns213

i guess..... thats if i dont give them back..


----------



## T-Lo

to the top for my compas topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

TTT!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Heys this topic aint dead yet, I just got ahead of my self ot post up any more pics.

Heres a couple before I painted the pump plate.There is more to come. 






















































Ill post the painted out come, those pics are it just primerd.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*bttt*


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Crazy Shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

TTT


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

update update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Heres how you (do it your self ) taking apart and brush replacing a Prestolite casing . This is going into my settup.


Heres what I made to take them apart.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

All out













Found an old set of brushes in the shop.













hot iron













ready to take off and put on brushes.













heat them up













out














open up the brush holder with a flat screwdriver











put them in place











and soider them in












this part done











next the field coils and renstall into casing. Tomorrow


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Finished painting the pump plate, and mounted it into the Blazer. Worked on some panels and carpeted them. There just sitting in place for a visual.


----------



## BIG RED

^^^That is going to look badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

Real nice Edmund.

At first I was like, why the hell did he paint that baseplate and not chrome it?! But it all ties in with the car, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 2 2008, 07:55 AM~11240845
> *Real nice Edmund.
> 
> At first I was like, why the hell did he paint that baseplate and not chrome it?! But it all ties in with the car, BEAUTIFUL!
> *


Too much chrome kills the look sometimes, I see other settups so over cromed that you cant tell what you are looking at. With the plexy tank it will reflect too much and loose its effect. I had to put that long panel in the rear because you can see every thing behind the settup, it looked like too much going on back there.


----------



## SERIOUS

:thumbsup: Love it


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 2 2008, 10:31 AM~11241119
> *Too much chrome kills the look sometimes,  I see other settups so over cromed that you cant tell what you are looking at.  With the plexy tank it will reflect too much and loose its effect.  I had to put that long panel in the rear because you can see every thing behind the settup, it looked like too much going on back there.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 16 2007, 10:47 AM~9464218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first time i see this topic! this is what im running in the front on my 52 (one batt.) and my 76(two batt)


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TTT


----------



## T-Lo

whats up comps? to the top for your topic.


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## JROCK

THIS A MYSTERY TO ME. I HAVE THIS CADDY WITH A 2 PUMP SET UP. BUT THE SET HAS A DUMP FOR THE FRONT I NEVER SEEN BEFORE AND I CAN'T IDENTIFY THIS STYLE OF THIS DUMP. DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS DUMP? WHAT MODEL IS AND ANY OTHER INFO. ABOUT IT? AND IS IT WORTH KEEPING? THE SYSTEM WORKS GREAT BUT THIS DUMP IS TRIPPIN ME OUT.


----------



## Firefly

Looks like a #6 Hydro-Aire, that's an aircraft dump.

Only the body and candle look kinda off, so probably not a Hydro-Aire :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 28 2008, 03:12 AM~11458610
> *Looks like a #6 Hydro-Aire, that's an aircraft dump.
> 
> Only the body and candle look kinda off, so probably not a Hydro-Aire  :cheesy:
> *


  HMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Ok got the pumps in.

















Now I had put oil in the pumps to check the system to finds any leaks.

The front pumped up good but the back just went up alittle the started bleeding presure out the gear. That sucks, I had a #6 gear that I thought was good.















Now to take the oil out


----------



## Firefly

Cool shit Edmund, looks like the Watermans are holding up pretty good.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 3 2008, 07:18 AM~11505643
> *Cool shit Edmund, looks like the Watermans are holding up pretty good.
> *



Yea, all 4 of them worked good . Just this slite set back. I got it apart now and Im putting a better gear in it . I know this one is good, I didnt feel like taking it out of a pump that was all together.

Hope to be able to hit the switches in a day or so, then got to finnish the sound system that goes over the hydros.


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## charles85




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Need you people to help me decide if the power cable look better in front of the motor or better tucked under the motor as shown in the 2 pictures.





























witch way does the power cable look the best ran in front as on the motoe on the right
or behind the motor like the left motor?


----------



## Firefly

I would tuck it under the motor, gives it a cleaner look (looks too clogged with the power cable and the hardline next to eachother)


----------



## ricndaregal

under the motor looks better uffin: you always do some bad ass work, cant wait to see the car finished uffin:


----------



## SERIOUS

some polished out hardline diptubes would be tight.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> some polished out hardline diptubes would be tight.
> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> what are diptubes???????????


----------



## SERIOUS

The tubes with the filters on the gears..."suction tubes".."pick-up tubes" ..I've always heard them called "dip tubes" more than anything...LOL

I was just looking at the pics and thinking those plastic ones kinda stand out like a sore thumb. Still a bad ass settup. Just offering a suggestion :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 5 2008, 11:30 PM~11532943
> *The tubes with the filters on the gears..."suction tubes".."pick-up tubes" ..I've always heard them called "dip tubes" more than anything...LOL
> 
> I was just looking at the pics and thinking those plastic ones kinda stand out like a sore thumb. Still a bad ass settup. Just offering a suggestion :biggrin:
> *




pick up tubes is what more I know them as. Where could I find a metal replacment , I just went with the OG ones cause everyone threw them away and probley hard to find or at least the filters un crushed.


----------



## SERIOUS

Oh ..I dont know of any metal replacements. I was just thinking some could be made with hardline some how. Just a thought..


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> Oh ..I dont know of any metal replacements. I was just thinking some could be made with hardline some how. Just a thought..
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> well I could bend some 1/2 tubing and sodier some 3/8 bushing on the ends or something like that. uuuuummmm


----------



## SERIOUS

Gotchu think'n huh ? :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## JerzeyDevil

Under the motor. :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Finished the Old School settup project, might add some pinstriping tho. 

Busted it out of the show this last weekend to good reviews from the people who attended. But not from the judge who judged my bucket. but thats another topic.

heres the end product.




































I have more, ill post later.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

:0 Wow, I've been out of touch and haven't seen the progress but that is tight. Nice job. I don't even try to impress the judges, I'm not into billet Just straight up Old School. Can't wait to see what's next. I know you have a hard time setting in front of a TV wasting your life away. Grate job Edmund. Let me know if you run into some more switches or relays. Later


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 27 2008, 11:38 PM~11991978
> *:0 Wow,  I've been out of touch and haven't seen the progress but that is tight.  Nice job.  I don't even try to impress the judges, I'm not into billet Just straight up Old School.  Can't wait to see what's next.  I know you have a hard time setting in front of a TV wasting your life away.  Grate job Edmund.  Let me know if you run into some more switches or relays.  Later
> *



When the judge went around my Blazer , he walked right pass the settup and bearly glanced at it. I asked him , you like my settup? He said " Its just a 2 pump settup". I told him that you cant get this stuff out of a box any more. Then he looked at it agian. 

Make me wonder if some people are really judge materal.

I would like to see if he had any responce if I had my Pesco settup in there, HMMM, maybe next year.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 28 2008, 07:47 AM~11992859
> *When the judge went around my Blazer , he walked right pass the settup and bearly glanced at it. I asked him , you like my settup?  He said  " Its just a 2 pump settup". I told him that you cant get this stuff out of a box any more. Then  he looked at it agian.
> 
> Make me wonder if some people are really judge materal.
> 
> I would like to see if he had any responce if I had my Pesco settup in there, HMMM, maybe next year.
> *


  :angry: 

It looks great.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 28 2008, 09:47 AM~11992859
> *He said  " Its just a 2 pump settup"
> *


that judge = :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 



the setup looks good Edmund!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 28 2008, 07:47 AM~11993784
> *that judge =  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> the setup looks good Edmund!!!
> *


X3


----------



## jjarez79

I got a complete set of Fennerstone pumps if anyone is interested in trading for a complete air bag setup....I know Im just done with messing with the oil.








*562-682-3985* No cash just trade. :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

That baby blue set up is nice.I have a similar set up with two prestolite pluses and and the same blocks with a chrome whammy tank.Is it hard to keep the tank and the blocks together without using rods to keep everthing tight?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

setup looks good Edmund!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

setup looks good Edmund!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 15 2008, 02:00 PM~9950708
> *My Watermans, got them from the homie duck on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about polishing/chroming the sleeve around the candle, and the rods. And painting everything else the color of the car.
> *


HOW OLD ARE THESE???IM NEW TO HYDROS :happysad: CUZ I GOT ONE THAT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 29 2008, 09:30 AM~12002816
> *HOW OLD ARE THESE???IM NEW TO HYDROS  :happysad: CUZ I GOT ONE THAT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


I don't know how old they are exactly, but probably from somewhere in the 90's.


----------



## REin4ST

> Ok found some cylinders.
> Im not sure who made these cylinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive got some 6" cylinders like these, i dont know where i got them from....
> 
> how about those slowdown valves on the waterman you posted. ive got some of those that i used to use, they are imperial eastman.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work for Lowrider Hydraulics in San Jose when they were still on Santa Clara....back in the 90-93 ish...Right when all the Hondas and Sentras were starting to get juiced.
> 
> I could tell you some horror storys about that place...the experiments we did on the Euros...
> 
> 12's in the front of a Prelude ?? WTF ?!?! Man, he popped the ball-joints and ripped the CVs right out of the tranny !!! :roflmao:
> 
> Anyway, those 6's look like the D&H's we used to have machined down to fit inside the front lower fork of a Honda....
> 
> Speaking of old school...I NEED A NUMBER 4 HEAD !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I saw an old dump truck the other day, I was like DAMN


----------



## pauls 1967

MAN I LOVE HYDRAULICS THEY ARE THE BEST I LOVE THIS TOPIC KEEP IT GOING  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

EDMUND...THAT IS WUT YOU PUT IN MY FIRST SET-UP IN MY MINI TRUCK. OLD SCHOOL LOOK, I WILL DIG UP SOME PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 31 2008, 11:16 PM~12031111
> *EDMUND...THAT IS WUT YOU PUT IN MY FIRST SET-UP IN MY MINI TRUCK. OLD SCHOOL LOOK, I WILL DIG UP SOME PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Now the settup is done, there is a couple of things that you guys missed, you 
guys that have been around didnt catch it either.


How did I get the return lines on the same side and how did I get one block to push pressure threw the upper return port and not the bottom too?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 29 2008, 04:51 AM~12003194
> *I used to work for Lowrider Hydraulics in San Jose when they were still on Santa Clara....back in the 90-93 ish...Right when all the Hondas and Sentras were starting to get juiced.
> 
> I could tell you some horror storys about that place...the experiments we did on the Euros...
> 
> 12's in the front of a Prelude ??  WTF ?!?!  Man, he popped the ball-joints and ripped the CVs right out of the tranny !!! :roflmao:
> 
> Anyway, those 6's look like the D&H's we used to have machined down to fit inside the front lower fork of a Honda....
> 
> Speaking of old school...I NEED A NUMBER 4 HEAD !!!
> *


i might still have a #4 with the slot key, i'll look for you...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Sep 4 2008, 04:16 AM~11514701
> *Need  you people to help me decide if the power cable look better  in front of the motor or better tucked under the motor as shown in the 2 pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witch way does the power cable look  the best ran in front as on the motoe on the right
> or behind the motor like the left motor?
> *



left!!!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 1 2008, 10:16 PM~12036714
> *Now the settup is done,  there is a couple of things that you guys missed, you
> guys that have been around didnt catch it either.
> How did I get the return lines on the same side and how did I get one block to push pressure threw the upper return port and not the bottom too?
> 
> *


Magic?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 15 2008, 07:39 PM~12167663
> *Magic?
> 
> 
> *



It might have well been, the cast blocks arnt made that way. I had to do some drilling , taping and plugging. And a lot of thinking out.


----------



## SERIOUS

You drilled out the old pressure relief and ran the pressure there. I have two blocks that are done that way.. :thumbsup:

Nope I take that back...you plugged the reliefon the inside and ran the returns there...looks awesome.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

good job on the set up im running the old school fenner pumps on my 72 monte carlo and again great job on the history got to stick to the roots


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 15 2008, 09:34 PM~12168442
> *You drilled out the old pressure relief and ran the pressure there. I have two blocks that are done that way.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nope I take that back...you plugged the reliefon the inside and ran the returns there...looks awesome.
> *



Too , the block on the left I drilled and taped at the lower return side. There isnt a port there. And plugged the return chamber from the inside so the pressure wont flow threw there. 

Also redrilled the casing holes, so the power studs are on the same side. I had to think it out so it all looked oldschool still had some newschool touches.


----------



## SERIOUS

Its bad ass. Makes me wanna screw around with my old gate parts .


----------



## bigshod

edmund you got any pics of your grounding on that set-up :cheesy:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 16 2008, 07:25 PM~12174381
> *edmund you got any pics of your grounding on that set-up :cheesy:
> *



Not sure what you mean, on the batteries or the pump them self?

The battery ground is behind the corner panel to the left, and the pumps are grounded to the plate. And the plate is grounded bolted to the body then there is a cable on that bolt to the frame as well as everything ealse. I made sure everything was grounded, from the body to the frame.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 16 2008, 09:37 PM~12176086
> *Not sure what you mean, on the batteries or the pump them self?
> 
> The battery ground is behind the corner panel to the left, and the pumps are grounded to the plate.  And the plate is grounded bolted to the body then there is a cable on that bolt to the frame as well as everything ealse.  I made sure everything was grounded, from the body to the frame.
> *


WHERE THE GROUND WONT ARCH TOGETHER WITH BOTH METALS AND THE PRONG SWITCH YOU USE TO CONNECT IT OR DISCONNECT IT,,, OR WAS THAT A DIFFERENT SET-UP

:uh: :uh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 17 2008, 10:20 PM~12187088
> *WHERE THE GROUND WONT ARCH TOGETHER WITH BOTH METALS AND THE PRONG SWITCH YOU USE TO CONNECT IT OR DISCONNECT IT,,, OR WAS THAT A DIFFERENT SET-UP
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


That was on the other settup. I couldnt fit it in this one. But Im just running 4 batts now where on the other had 6.


----------



## HydroCutlass86

i liked them old fenner pumps that is what i started with and the fenner heads i still like to use cause im not all into hopping,they are nice cause there is no need to rebuild them as long as you don't overlock and hold the switch your fine that way the c-clip inside don't get damaged,with the solenoids today makes it even better...with new marzocchi type heads they get warped from pressure and lose pressure and have to spend money on rebuild kits  ,and a steel block makes a better ground than aluminum anyways my .02....oh yea and all them dump trucks always got ganked that is why they started leaving the beds up,lol


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 18 2008, 02:37 AM~12188543
> *That was on the other settup.  I couldnt fit it in this one.  But  Im just running 4 batts now where on the other had 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## bigshod

wuts up edmund????? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Rollinaround

_* I FOUND THESE TODAY.---->TIME TO CLEAN THEM UP !!!*_


----------



## Rollinaround

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, edmunds costoms hyd

IS THIS A GOOD FIND???


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Rollin Around_@Dec 18 2008, 09:12 PM~12470906
> * I FOUND THESE TODAY.---->TIME TO CLEAN THEM UP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 looks like someone Tommy Lift isn't going to be working tomorrow. LOL

I remember those motors , I think they were starter motors. I think Presto-lite had business problems at one time and Fenner couldn't get the motors. So it looked like they put anything they can to make pumps to work.


----------



## Rollinaround

GO CHECK AROUND IN YOUR TOWNS...YOU NEVER KNOW !!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 18 2008, 10:26 PM~12471055
> *:0 looks like someone Tommy Lift isn't going to working tomorrow.  LOL
> 
> I remember those motors , I think they were starter motors.  I think Presto-lite had business problems at one time and couldn't get the motors. So it looked like they put anything they can to make  pumps to work.
> *




FFFUUUCCCKKKKK......BUSTED.


----------



## Rollinaround

:420:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 09:27 PM~12471075
> *FFFUUUCCCKKKKK......BUSTED.
> *



LOL


Nise find , whats your plans?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 18 2008, 10:29 PM~12471103
> *LOL
> Nise find , whats your plans?
> *



CLEAN EM UP...BUILD A DISPLAY, JUST NEED SOME WATERMANS...NEED ANYMORE SLOWDOWNS?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Shit , back in the days the cops would make you pop the trunk and ask up for recites for the pumps and batteries, fuck even the stereo in the car too.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 18 2008, 10:34 PM~12471155
> *Shit , back the cops would make up pop the trunk and ask up for recites the pumps and batteries, fuck even the stereo in the car too.
> *


DICKS


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 09:31 PM~12471129
> *CLEAN EM UP...BUILD A DISPLAY, JUST NEED SOME WATERMANS...NEED ANYMORE SLOWDOWNS?
> *


Im cool on parts right now, but I have a friend that decited today to do a Aircraft settup, He was asking me for coco nut tanks . Got 2 of them, if so $$$ Ill let him know. Hes going to need other things too but one thing at a time. If you got some kinda price list , shoot it to me so he knows what hes in for.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

naw, I didnt , Im gonna have to give him heads up. Thanks Im gonna peep it out right now.


----------



## Rollinaround

pm sent


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## cobrakarate

good topic


----------



## big C

Here is a couple old one i found lying around anybody know what kind of motor that is?


----------



## BigPete

i bought a bomb early this year and it has a old andys hydraulics pump does anyone want that shit. make an offer it still works


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 23 2008, 06:35 PM~12510937
> *Here is a couple old one i found lying around anybody know what kind of motor that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The one on the left is banded Prestolite and the one on the right is the "gold" motor that the Fenner Stones came with stock.


----------



## sureñosbluez

MY DAD OLD PUMPS AND OG ADEL DUMPS :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 18 2008, 09:41 PM~12471244
> *Im cool on parts right now, but I have a friend that decited today to do a Aircraft settup, He was asking me for coco nut tanks . Got 2 of them, if so $$$ Ill let him know. Hes going to need other things too but one thing at a time. If you got some kinda price list , shoot it to me so he knows what hes in for.
> *


Coco nut??? Whats that??? What up Edmund??? Got the after Xmas special. Give me a call.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 28 2008, 08:34 PM~12546892
> *MY DAD OLD PUMPS AND OG ADEL DUMPS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice !!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 29 2008, 01:05 AM~12549325
> *very nice !!!
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

TTT


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

my uncles old pump.


----------



## duck

rollaraund clean out your box $30 plus shipping


----------



## Hydros

I'D BE INTERESTED IN THOSE dump valves if they are original Adels










Love that look.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 14 2009, 01:51 AM~12699400
> *I'D BE INTERESTED IN THOSE dump valves if they are original Adels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that look.
> *


YES THEY ARE OG ADELS :biggrin: MY DAD USED THIS DUMPS BACK IN DAY (77 TO 81)IN HIS 65 MALIBU FRONT AND BACK SET UP AND HOP OVER 25 INCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

I like them like that, if he wants to sell them I'll buy them just like that. 

Let me be the one to clean them up, if I ever do.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by duck_@Jan 14 2009, 12:00 AM~12698614
> *rollaraund clean out your box $30 plus shipping
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 14 2009, 02:21 AM~12699692
> *YES THEY ARE OG ADELS :biggrin:  MY DAD USED THIS DUMPS BACK IN DAY (77 TO 81)IN HIS 65 MALIBU FRONT AND BACK SET UP AND HOP OVER 25 INCHES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



64 and 65 Bubus (sounds like boos-boos) (AKA, Malibu plural ) brings back memories Also called Mali'Boo. 

I first had a 64 then my good partner had a 65. I went on to own a 65, 66, 67 and 69 All BUs


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

wtf is that man?!?! that's mean lookin! Must have returns on the tank? or do they all share 1 tank somehow?


oh and edmunds, that oldschool setup you put together is fucking badass. I love it. Very nice work man. I just found this topic again and had to go all through it


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 16 2009, 06:42 AM~13592430
> *wtf is that man?!?! that's mean lookin! Must have returns on the tank? or do they all share 1 tank somehow?
> oh and edmunds, that oldschool setup you put together is fucking badass. I love it. Very nice work man. I just found this topic again and had to go all through it
> *


Thanks.

After doing it, Ive had a few members hitting me up for any extra dumps .

Had some good responds from the people around my town, they just shake their head and say DAM OLDSCHOOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wayne64ss

it's seriously cool as hell to see it and see it done right. wish there was more of it around here.... i know ONE guy local who had it oldschool on his 57, looked like the same style gate but no whammy, only had the front lifted. I'll see if i can snag that shit from him, it's in a milk crate at his garage. I seen the stuff before but had no idea cause this thread didn't exist.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 16 2009, 07:02 AM~13592527
> *it's seriously cool as hell to see it and see it done right. wish there was more of it around here.... i know ONE guy local who had it oldschool on his 57, looked like the same style gate but no whammy, only had the front lifted. I'll see if i can snag that shit from him, it's in a milk crate at his garage. I seen the stuff before but had no idea cause this thread didn't exist.
> *


If you cant get it for your self, at least get some pics. There not too much of that stuff left cause people throw it out for being out dated.

Thats how how ended up with this stuff, guys didnt want it or wanted to up date there stuff and would leave (there junk) with me.

I miss the good old days and like seeing something diffrent in a trunk and the same- o same- o


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 16 2009, 06:42 AM~13592430
> *wtf is that man?!?! that's mean lookin! Must have returns on the tank? or do they all share 1 tank somehow?
> oh and edmunds, that oldschool setup you put together is fucking badass. I love it. Very nice work man. I just found this topic again and had to go all through it
> *


all 4 returns are on the SIDE of the the block 2 on each side :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 16 2009, 10:35 AM~13592729
> *all 4 returns are on the SIDE of the the block 2 on each side  :biggrin:
> *


ohhhhh cool. i was thinking the end 2 probably had side returns, but i know what your'e talking about now. musta been a looooong ass drill bit! 

is that your own line or what? never heard of MOJO before.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 16 2009, 10:46 AM~13592824
> *
> 
> is that your own line or what? never heard of MOJO before.
> *


Michael Patterson.



that dude built some bad ass setups


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2009, 11:38 AM~13593273
> *Michael Patterson.
> that dude built some bad ass setups
> *


aka *Box Custom Hydraulics*


----------



## wayne64ss

as always, thanks for the education.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Now thats why Edmund did my car.. We just finishing it up. pics coming soon...


----------



## Silentdawg

funny I just saw a 63 up on ebay with a one piece 4-way block like that :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 17 2009, 12:56 PM~13607139
> *funny I just saw a 63 up on ebay with a one piece 4-way block like that  :0
> *


link? im gonna be selling this one soon  not sure if i want to chrome it first or sell it as is


----------



## Firefly

Does anyone have an exploded view of a Waterman Dump? I know they're put together pretty straight forward, but I would like it for my archives :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 19 2009, 07:10 PM~13623790
> *link? im gonna be selling this one soon   not sure if i want to chrome it first or sell it as is
> *



damn whats something like that go for? imagine using gary mays extenders on that thing!!! holy shit! and just for good measure make it 4 pistons. i bet that shit would look crazy~


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Hey Edmund you Old Geeeeezer.... :h5:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

G MONEY MY HOMIE, Whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not much to report, Just getting old here.


----------



## SERIOUS

I was planning on doing a gate settup for my buddy in his 77 monte. I have some parts still laying around in the garage and he picked up a complete pump from a guy at work.. But he has pretty much given up on the whole car. I still hang onto this stuff tho.. Too many memories I guess..LOL


----------



## FatDaddy53

hahahahaha i remember late nights goin thru truck yards takin the motors off lift gate truck and trailers.......... i was a truck mechanic for over 8 years i knew exactly what yards to hit in the area


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TTT


----------



## casper38

i got some fenner pump motors if eny1 is interested :dunno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Aug 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14791243
> *i got some fenner pump motors if eny1 is interested :dunno:
> *


the golds?


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2009, 11:17 AM~14791677
> *the golds?
> *


i'll take some pics


----------



## pauls 1967

i got a fenner pump for sale i'll post pics up in 20mins


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2008, 10:12 PM~12470906
> * I FOUND THESE TODAY.---->TIME TO CLEAN THEM UP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




for sale


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 17 2009, 04:39 PM~14795952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE THIS ONE PUMP FOR SALE ASKING 125$ IN GOOD SHAPE HOSES ARE GOOD HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

ITS A OLD SCHOOL LIFT GATE PUMP FENNER PUMP HEAD THIS PUMP IS READY TO GET INSTALLED


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2009, 11:17 AM~14791677
> *the golds?
> *


yeah its the golds the original motor that it comes with


----------



## casper38

i got the blocks and pump heads and tanks 2


----------



## TRAVIESO87

still got 2 cast iron block fenners in my box with 4 delta dumps


----------



## implala66

anyone know where a can get a pair of prestolite banded morors????


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

another good one to keep on top

cant forget teh history...


----------



## T-Lo

to the top


----------



## pauls 1967

TO THE TOP


----------



## pauls 1967

TWO FENNER PUMPS WORKING THE EL CO AND THEY NEVER LEAK HERE IS A VIDEO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AY7ODHR7Z4


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

GOING TO TAKE PICS OF MY SET UP IN MY 66 EL CAMINO


----------



## pauls 1967

you got to love the old school fenner pumps they work good and sound old school. to me i think they work hella better than the new chrome pumps they make now a days i never had a leaking problem they get up smooth


----------



## pauls 1967

MY PUMPS JUST COLLECTING DUST HAVENT LIFTED THE CAR IN 2MONTHS BUT I WILL SOON SORRY MY BED IS ALL DIRTY NEED TO WORK ON IT ASAP


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## pauls 1967

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

I remember looking for pumps, never found shit I could use but my homie is still running some cylinders my other homie found in like 1990


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 21 2010, 08:02 PM~16955968
> *I remember looking for pumps, never found shit I could use but my homie is still running some cylinders my other homie found in like 1990
> *


yeah a homie of mine in the club gave the fenner pump to me cause he didnt like hydros and he was about to throw it away and i cleaned it up when i got my hands on it. that fenner pump was sitting since 1987 and when i put it on my el co it work like a champ


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 18 2007, 12:00 AM~9474877
> *like what? pics?
> *



I found an original pic of my homeboys setup! it looks a lot like the Adel they have in the current issue of LRM, the one we the writer states he has not seem them since.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 21 2010, 09:11 PM~17265872
> *I found an original pic of my homeboys setup! it looks a lot like the Adel they have in the current issue of LRM, the one we the writer states he has not seem them since.
> *



post it up hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Hydros

Around 1977-78??, he and I never had any money, I cropped the picture so you all could not see the rest of the setup, all very ghetto now, but not back then. I think this was the cracked block. I'm not sure why the return was not to the block.









image was very faded, has been photoshopped. 

See all the aircraft stuff, the return hose was 1500 PSI aircraft. If I remember correctly.


----------



## Bigsmooth




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

that looks bad ass


----------



## Bigsmooth

hell yeah it does my 4 pumps just got delivered by the mail lady about an hour ago I can't wait to get started on my setup, No more shiney off the shelf stuff for me :x: :thumbsup:


----------



## low_caprice

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 29 2010, 09:39 AM~17341047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:   
thats real nice there!!!!


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 29 2010, 10:39 AM~17341047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Post pics of those "Andy's hydraulic" pumps you got 


(well, after you clean them :roflmao: )




:thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 29 2010, 11:35 AM~17341503
> *hell yeah it does my 4 pumps just got delivered by the mail lady  about an hour ago I can't wait to get started on my setup,    No more shiney off the shelf stuff for me  :x:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what im talking about.


----------



## chosen one

HERE,S AN OLD PIC OF ONE OF MY RIDES IN 1990 OLD SETUP I DID


----------



## Bigsmooth

Thats NICE!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 29 2010, 07:10 PM~17345071
> *Post pics of those "Andy's hydraulic" pumps you got
> (well, after you clean them  :roflmao: )
> :thumbsup:
> *


   



> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Apr 29 2010, 07:57 PM~17345610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE,S AN OLD PIC OF ONE OF MY RIDES IN 1990 OLD SETUP I DID
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TTT


----------



## stympy

guys!! i need a little help

i just purchased an oldschool roadster hydraulics pump with an aluminium block and it uses an pumphead that i never heard before: it looks loke fenner (but its not) and the pumphead said: roadhead pro street and six big bolts hold it!! anybody knows what kinda pumphead is this?? is it good ??

thanks


----------



## bedslead

Old topic!!! Just wanted post up and keep it going!! :nicoderm:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

looks like there some delivery trucks that got a suprize one morning. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## bedslead

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 10 2010, 08:21 PM~19038015
> *looks like there some delivery trucks that got a suprize one morning. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


I aint sayin nuthin!! :naughty:


----------



## JustCruisin

Anyone know what these are from? Worth a shit? Look to be a different kind of motor, dunno if they'd have enough pressure to lift a car? But, can get em for cheap..








Only pic I got..


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 11 2010, 12:22 AM~19040457
> *Anyone know what these are from? Worth a shit? Look to be a different kind of motor, dunno if they'd have enough pressure to lift a car? But, can get em for cheap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only pic I got..
> *



Cant tell, looks like 110 motors. As in plugging them into a wall socket.

Does it look like they will?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Apr 29 2010, 06:57 PM~17345610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE,S AN OLD PIC OF ONE OF MY RIDES IN 1990 OLD SETUP I DID
> *


I likes them, you know Im into the Presto's with the pump brackets.
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump ttt... good topic...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 11 2010, 02:01 AM~19040676
> *Cant tell, looks like 110 motors.  As in plugging them into a wall socket.
> 
> Does it look like they will?
> *


He said they're 220 motors..were on a loading dock that folded out the ramp.. The dimensions he gave seem the same as a gate pump (blockwise).. Said maybe a 12volt motor would bolt up.. For the price I might get em just to collect..


----------



## bedslead

ttt


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 18 2007, 09:22 AM~9475839
> *Delta dumps, some had yellow wires and some were blue.  Yellow were 12V and blue were 24V.
> 
> If you had  side 2 side and had those 2 dumps with the diffrent tops.  You would think one of the dumps was bad because one would respond faster than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ive got two of the "blue" wired dumps with the old fenner blocks 

and of course ive got 2 fenner pump blocks too 

this is when they were still going in the trunk


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 15 2010, 03:04 AM~19070270
> *ive got two of the "blue" wired dumps  with the old fenner blocks
> 
> and of course ive got 2 fenner  pump blocks too
> 
> this is when they were still going in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man... i liked it like that


----------



## bedslead

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 15 2010, 12:04 AM~19070270
> *ive got two of the "blue" wired dumps  with the old fenner blocks
> 
> and of course ive got 2 fenner  pump blocks too
> 
> this is when they were still going in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DIGGIN THE STRAPS :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Nov 15 2010, 07:15 PM~19076049
> *DIGGIN THE STRAPS :thumbsup:
> *


i gutted it put em in the fender wells still working out some issues











and the dumps say parker on them


----------



## implala66

I got a block from a Fenner pump, LMK if anyone needs it just pay for shipping and it's yours..................


----------



## bedslead

ttt


----------



## starion88esir

Someone needs to hook me up with a "midnight special" pump set ups. Love the old set ups.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 15 2010, 09:48 PM~19076350
> *i gutted it  put em in the fender wells  still working out some issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the dumps say parker on them
> *


why the fender well? Seems like a wiring bitch in the making.


----------



## bedslead

bump


----------



## SD72RIVI

*Does anyone have any of these laying around that they would consider selling. I need 1*


----------



## SD72RIVI

T.T.T


----------



## Bigsmooth

None of those but I've got a big stash of NOS fenner breathable caps most of mine are all chrome though.


----------



## BEAST

TTT


----------



## REV. chuck

any trick on getting a block seal to stop leaking?


i replaced the blowproof seal and its still leaking :uh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 01:01 AM~19188026
> *any trick on getting a block seal to stop leaking?
> i replaced the blowproof seal  and its still leaking  :uh:
> *


Pump head seal maybe? If it is loose going into the block it self I wrap some teflon tape around it to snug it up.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Nov 28 2010, 11:14 PM~19187549
> *None of those but I've got a big stash of NOS fenner breathable caps most of mine are all chrome though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I sport one on mines.


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 29 2010, 06:59 AM~19188832
> *I sport one on mines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead

ttt


----------



## JustCruisin

Bump for cool topic...


----------



## JustCruisin

Pulled these out of the stash box.. The ones on left are chrome, right ones are translucent..


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

can anyone tell me if this would work


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

i heard these tanks would blow?? never seen this topic seems like a badass topic and i got one myself


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

ANY 1 GOT VIDEOS OF THEM IN THE WORKS


----------



## bedslead

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 12 2011, 07:27 PM~19854341
> *can anyone tell me if this would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like it would! try it!!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 12 2011, 07:27 PM~19854341
> *can anyone tell me if this would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The motor looks like the ones that are on my trailor wrinches , might be low speed but high tork.

Might burn up if you run more 12V to it.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 19 2011, 02:13 PM~19640377
> *Pulled these out of the stash box.. The ones on left are chrome, right ones are translucent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Hey one of those would look good in my settup or on a display, want to sell 2 of them?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 13 2011, 10:18 AM~19857262
> *The motor looks like the ones that are on my trailor wrinches , might be low speed but high tork.
> 
> Might burn up if you run more 12V to it.
> *


one pump, one battery, one switch :cheesy:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 13 2011, 12:59 PM~19858619
> *one pump, one battery, one switch  :cheesy:
> *



If that is the route your going, should work fine or for a dump bed.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 29 2010, 11:39 AM~17341047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Local ride around here. It's been like that since the early 90's.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 13 2011, 06:25 PM~19859519
> *If that is the route your going, should work fine or for a dump bed.
> *


I have a few questions about it if you can help. I was going to wait to get more pics to describe what I'm talking about but it is mainly about pluming. The return comes straight from the ram to the tank and is all plastic hardware. What do I need to plump my hoses to it. also it has some kind of plastic threaded plug I'm not sure what it's for. and finally will just one noid the way it is work or would you ad another one?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

you can see the return line on this pic and the red threaded plug on the block. also do I still have to run it vertical like it says or can I lay it sideways?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 13 2011, 11:06 PM~19863452
> *you can see the return line on this pic and the red threaded plug on the block. also do I still have to run it vertical like it says or can I lay it sideways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I would pop the tank off and take a look inside, Im sure it has a long pickup tube.

You might have to take it off and remove it so gear will get oil streight to the it.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

OK ITS TIME TO PUMP SOME OIL INTO THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 



Back when I had my Nissan truck, I went from 2 pumps to 4 pumps. 

I had an idea to something more compact, so I cut the tank . About 1/3 off and taped the edge of the tank to bevel it to fit over the block oil ring.












Then I made a pump rack to put them all on, heres the first (ruff)version of the settup.

I had 2 squares and 2 hydro aires.













Then I had steped up my game and re-did the settup.

I had 4 plexy glass tanks made and got the casings chromed also picked 2 more adels squares.


Here is what I have left of the settup, the blocks and dump arnt the ones I used, just threw them in for the pic.





















I went to a metal fabercation place and the metal bent to make the rack.


heres a side view of the rack , there was 2 rods on top holes of the blocks to the backing plate to keep the tank on.












heres poor pics of the settup in the truck, I wished they had came out, It was something to see at least for back in the days it was.


----------



## undr8ed

:thumbsup: I saved those pics and kept hoping you'd post them up!!!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 14 2011, 08:27 AM~19865425
> *:thumbsup:  I saved those pics and kept hoping you'd post them up!!!
> *




Hows the revers block going, I made one by re drilling it I just need to get the ports welding up.

Ill post up a pic later in the other thread I had made. Shit this one too LOL. Then to the mini pumps posting next.


----------



## JustCruisin

Where did the clear tubing run to? Awesome pics, I like those motors..


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 14 2011, 02:13 PM~19868020
> *Where did the clear tubing run to?  Awesome pics, I like those motors..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I was so worried about the pressure poping or cracking the plexy glass tanks, so I tide the return ports together. 2 on the left and 2 on the right.

You will see that there is a hard line tying them together, then to a (low pressure) clear hydraulic hose. The ends were push on #6 ends. 

So when I would drop the truck down , in stead of the tanks getting over pressure by the return oil, the oil would push threw the clear line into another little clear plexy tank that had a breather cap on it. 

Dam it would look sweet when this would happen, you could see the oil fill the little return tanks and empty when the switch was hit.

Heres a break down.











you can bearly make out the little tanks at the arrows.





Also ran hydraulic quick disconnects on the hose and them gold power ends.














All the batterys were in battery boxes and I had made a power pop disconnect , look at the the arrows on the left. You can make out poper and the cut off switch.


----------



## charles85

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 14 2011, 08:46 AM~19865520
> *Hows the revers block going, I made one by re drilling it I just need to get the ports welding up.
> 
> Ill post up a pic later in the other thread I had made.  Shit this one too LOL. Then to the mini pumps posting next.
> *



I seem to start something, get sidetracked with the waiting game, start something else, and normally don't get back until another round of the waiting game :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

However, I've made lots of progress on other projects


----------



## bedslead

ttt


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Hey guys Kool topic, got a question on #6 #8 zig zag slow downs can the ports be a different size the reason I ask I c some of the pics and some look like their smaller :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 6 2008, 07:10 PM~9623298
> *No , if there is any out there . They servived because they werent thrown out for the new stuff.
> 
> I can see another trend happening because of guy wanting to be diffrent as in nostalgic. On the vehical parts 4 sale forum , there is a OG spoke rim movment.
> The hydro parts of to day are so everyday, I can see why guys would to change it up to get seconds looks in there trunks at shows.
> 
> I kept most of the good stuff but I did throw 3/4 of still decent stuff.  But no one wanted it at the time, the old parts were replaced with better ones.
> Gears didnt break that EZ,  the block now didnt pop or crack with the higher pressure and the old Prestolites motors werent worth rebuilding becuse you could get them NEW for the same price.  The old parts haddent been touch in years and had to clean out the garage.
> And I was the guy that the other guys gave it to when they didnt want it , but didnt want to throw it out.  So the old parts were at the end of the road.  *


 :naughty: uffin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Feb 24 2011, 09:10 PM~19954863
> *Hey guys Kool topic, got a question on #6 #8 zig zag slow downs can the ports be a different size the reason I ask I c some of the pics and some look like their smaller  :biggrin:
> *




yes they come in a few sizes.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 24 2011, 09:27 PM~19955020
> *:naughty:  uffin:
> *




Dam , you have to knock the dust off of this post


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2011, 10:29 PM~19955672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That hex plug dont go with the cast block.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 PM~19955743
> *That hex plug dont go with the cast block.
> *


Iv had gavachos tell me hydros dont go in cars.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

GAME OVER


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 24 2011, 11:56 PM~19955990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAME OVER
> *


nice


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 25 2011, 12:02 AM~19956025
> *nice
> *


x2 I'm diggin the battery hardline to the solenoids..


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 24 2011, 11:43 PM~19956339
> *x2 I'm diggin the battery hardline to the solenoids..
> *



Its twisted stock with washers tacked on the ends, with the power insolators off some old casings so the power can run the the mounting plate.


----------



## undr8ed

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead

TTT


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2011, 10:38 PM~19955792
> *Iv had gavachos tell me hydros dont go in cars.
> *


x2 and its illegal and your gonna break your car and uhhh :uh:


----------



## JustCruisin

Did some brainstorming the other night, :420: and decided to make my tanks into SCUD Missiles.. 
SCUD meaning *S*craping *C*oncrete *U*nder *D*aytons..
The chrome cones are actually dummy spotlights I'm going to weld then smooth the seam.. (tape was just for mock-up purposes)

















Fill plugs will be welded up and new ones will be made..


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 2 2011, 05:41 PM~19999640
> *Did some brainstorming the other night, :420:  and decided to make my tanks into SCUD Missiles..
> SCUD meaning Scraping Concrete Under Daytons..
> The chrome cones are actually dummy spotlights I'm going to weld then smooth the seam.. (tape was just for mock-up purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill plugs will be welded up and new ones will be made..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
I like it homie


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 2 2011, 05:41 PM~19999640
> *Did some brainstorming the other night, :420:  and decided to make my tanks into SCUD Missiles..
> SCUD meaning Scraping Concrete Under Daytons..
> The chrome cones are actually dummy spotlights I'm going to weld then smooth the seam.. (tape was just for mock-up purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill plugs will be welded up and new ones will be made..
> *


SICK


----------



## JustCruisin

These are the pumps going in my bomb, so I trying to make em fit the *era* even though it's not aircraft.. Match my bullet swamp cooler as well..


----------



## 2low2rl

*man the farthest back i remember was porkys hydraulics. i used to drool over there like 32 switch box gonna see if i can find some old adds. lol*


----------



## bedslead

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 3 2011, 12:04 AM~20004302
> *These are the pumps going in my bomb, so I trying to make em fit the era even though it's not aircraft.. Match my bullet swamp cooler as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Mar 3 2011, 03:30 AM~20004662
> *man the farthest back i remember was porkys hydraulics. i used to drool over there like 32 switch box gonna see if i can find some old adds. lol
> *


Yeah, they had those 2-4 page spreads back in the mid 90's.. I got rid of my LRM's with those ads in em.. I did acquire these gauges 3 years ago..


----------



## 2low2rl

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 4 2011, 12:16 AM~20012574
> *Yeah, they had those 2-4 page spreads back in the mid 90's.. I got rid of my LRM's with those ads in em.. I did acquire these gauges 3 years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Man! you had those this whole time? i still have mine ill have to see what i can find,*


----------



## smiley602

ANYBODY INTERESTED :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602

Ttt


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 25 2011, 08:41 AM~19957631
> *Its twisted stock with washers tacked on the ends, with the power insolators off some old casings so the power can run the the mounting plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just noticed the whole block was painted.. including the pumphead mounting surface! :0 What kind of elbows are you running? I like em..  
Would be neat to see the fluid dumping into the tank from the return port..


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 5 2011, 01:26 AM~20020345
> *I just noticed the whole block was painted.. including the pumphead mounting surface! :0  What kind of elbows are you running? I like em..
> Would be neat to see the fluid dumping into the tank from the return port..
> *





I painted the inside of the blocks to make the gears show up better, I also polished the gears to give them the chrommie look.


Thoes are the OG gear oil pickup tubes and screens.


































Heres an old video of when I was first testing the system out.


----------



## smiley602

Ttt


----------



## TOPFAN

found this in my garage..


----------



## touchdowntodd

abel... gimme that!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 10:47 PM~20084475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wrong topic :uh:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2011, 10:50 AM~20087800
> *wrong topic :uh:
> *



You mean those aren't aircraft liftgate pumps??? :angry: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2011, 01:50 PM~20087800
> *wrong topic :uh:
> *


YOU DAMN SURE RIGHT, I WAS BUZZED LAST NITE


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 08:47 PM~20084475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still clean tho :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 14 2011, 05:45 PM~20089848
> *You mean those aren't aircraft liftgate pumps???  :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


rare stuff. used for in-flight deliveries.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 14 2011, 09:15 PM~20091680
> *YOU DAMN SURE RIGHT, I WAS BUZZED LAST NITE
> *


drinking is bad for you. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2011, 03:14 PM~20097187
> *drinking is bad for you. :biggrin:
> *


I AINT SAY I WAS DRINKING :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 14 2011, 01:28 AM~19863653
> *I would pop the tank off and take a look inside, Im sure it has a long pickup tube.
> 
> You might have to take it off and remove it so gear will get oil streight to the it.
> *


Looks like you were right about the pick up tube but what's with that plastic return line coming from the bottom of the cylinder to the tank? What do I need to connect all four of my hoses to it? I know a four way but anything else? Also any idea what that red plug is for? 






































I will only be doing one battery one switch. Hope I get everything leveled off real good.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

TTT


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 15 2011, 04:25 PM~20099033
> *Looks like you were right about the pick up tube but what's with that plastic return line coming from the bottom of the cylinder to the tank? What do I need to connect all four of my hoses to it? I know a four way but anything else? Also any idea what that red plug is for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will only be doing one battery one switch. Hope I get everything leveled off real good.
> *



looks like for the return prssure.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 16 2011, 04:29 PM~20106615
> *looks like for the return prssure.
> *


so how can I plumb it? or would it be more trouble than it's worth? Looks like it would work great on a bike. :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 16 2011, 04:39 PM~20106683
> *so how can I plumb it? or would it be more trouble than it's worth? Looks like it would work great on a bike.  :cheesy:
> *


anyone?


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 15 2011, 11:25 PM~20099033
> *Looks like you were right about the pick up tube but what's with that plastic return line coming from the bottom of the cylinder to the tank? What do I need to connect all four of my hoses to it? I know a four way but anything else? Also any idea what that red plug is for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will only be doing one battery one switch. Hope I get everything leveled off real good.
> *


if you dont want that return just plug it
and take off the red plug to see whats there


----------



## TAIB

could be that the red plug is return


----------



## TAIB

the 3 plastic pipes(inside the tank)were they on work?
looks like returns too :dunno:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Mar 18 2011, 04:27 AM~20119679
> *the 3 plastic pipes(inside the tank)were they on work?
> looks like returns too :dunno:
> *


I don't know, man. It was mounted vertically and says to only mount vertically. I'm not messing with it no more. Think I'll post it in lowrider bikes. maybe they can tilt a trike box or something.


----------



## bedslead

ttt


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 18 2011, 02:18 AM~20119662
> *anyone?
> *


Looks like it's a slow high pressure pump. The returns are not needed if you plumb directly to the tank. I've worked on these and to me they are a bitch to understand. 

The valving might not allow you to block off the returns ports on the block. See if you can blow air from the block return ports and see if the air comes out of the tubing, check the pressure tube too, just in case something is wrong inside the block or valve.

Then activate the valve and retest. Finding out what flows where and when will help you plumb it. 

It looks like the cylinder is a one way with a return for any leakage past the internal seals. 

Nice thread Edmund, good ideas too.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 19 2011, 06:40 AM~20127402
> *I don't know, man. It was mounted vertically and says to only mount vertically. I'm not messing with it no more. Think I'll post it in lowrider bikes. maybe they can tilt a trike box or something.
> *



The pump was made to mount to fit a design of the machine it operates. The pump can mount anyway you want, the main thing is how the oil is sucked into the gears. 

If you have the tank on the bottom and you run low of fluid, you want the pickup tube to be as low as possible sitting in the fluid. If you mount with the tank up, remove the long tube as it will not be sitting in oil but in the air space about the fluid. You always want your inlet to be submerged in oil, especially when you are low on oil.

Just remembered, the tank vent tube always needs to be above the fluid level. and make sure is doesn't leak at the cylinder fluid by-pass connection or just remove it completely if using one port cylinder/s.

Just thought about the hose on the cylinder, it could be a vent. Seems to make sense. I'm pretty sure those that work with non-lowrider hydraulics would easily know.


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

:0 i didnt know my pumps were old school i just thought i was cool to own a set up i GOT FENNERS GOLD WITH BLACK painted all black still WORK GREAT 28 VOLTS TO EACH PUMP WORKS GREAT FOR ME A GREAT SOUND WHEN LIFTIN TOO THANKS FOR THE HISTORY O.GS I WILL POST PICS LATER ON TO :biggrin:


----------



## T-Lo

to the top for your topic compa.


----------



## valley_legendz

WUZ UP HOMIES I BEEN READING THIS TOPIC AND DAMN I LOVE IT. NOW CAN SOME ONE HELP ME WHAT KIND OF DUMP THIS IS AND I NEED TO USE ONE SIDE OR BOTH


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@May 14 2011, 12:58 PM~20551874
> *WUZ UP HOMIES I BEEN READING THIS TOPIC AND DAMN I LOVE IT. NOW CAN SOME ONE HELP ME WHAT KIND OF DUMP THIS IS AND I NEED TO USE ONE SIDE OR BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's new one on me


----------



## valley_legendz

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 14 2011, 02:52 PM~20552140
> *that's new one on me
> 
> *


yea i know homie is similar to the adex but the bad thing the longer shaft has 3 points and the smaller side has 2 same as adel and adex but i don't want to burn it and nothing is new for the age que tiene the only thing that i know is from 1962  :dunno: :tears:


----------



## FLA813DOVER

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

bringin this back .. my 63 with the pescos is gone .. i have a 78 caddy now, want gates for it ...


----------



## TOPFAN

you crazy..


----------



## touchdowntodd

might be crazy ... but u might be crazy enough to sell some to me big brotha! lol


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump for more info and pics


----------



## HARDLUCK88

JustCruisin said:


> Did some brainstorming the other night, :420: and decided to make my tanks into SCUD Missiles..
> SCUD meaning *S*craping *C*oncrete *U*nder *D*aytons..
> The chrome cones are actually dummy spotlights I'm going to weld then smooth the seam.. (tape was just for mock-up purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill plugs will be welded up and new ones will be made..




sweet dude!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

JustCruisin said:


> Yeah, they had those 2-4 page spreads back in the mid 90's.. I got rid of my LRM's with those ads in em.. I did acquire these gauges 3 years ago..


for sale? i have 4 on my cadi, but one is reading the wrong pressure...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> I painted the inside of the blocks to make the gears show up better, I also polished the gears to give them the chrommie look.
> 
> 
> Thoes are the OG gear oil pickup tubes and screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres an old video of when I was first testing the system out.


i like those pickup tubes


----------



## HARDLUCK88

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> OK ITS TIME TO PUMP SOME OIL INTO THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I had my Nissan truck, I went from 2 pumps to 4 pumps.
> 
> I had an idea to something more compact, so I cut the tank . About 1/3 off and taped the edge of the tank to bevel it to fit over the block oil ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a pump rack to put them all on, heres the first (ruff)version of the settup.
> 
> I had 2 squares and 2 hydro aires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had steped up my game and re-did the settup.
> 
> I had 4 plexy glass tanks made and got the casings chromed also picked 2 more adels squares.
> 
> 
> Here is what I have left of the settup, the blocks and dump arnt the ones I used, just threw them in for the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a metal fabercation place and the metal bent to make the rack.
> 
> 
> heres a side view of the rack , there was 2 rods on top holes of the blocks to the backing plate to keep the tank on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres poor pics of the settup in the truck, I wished they had came out, It was something to see at least for back in the days it was.



still better than most of the shit out today


----------



## Jack Bauer

HARDLUCK88 said:


> still better than most of the shit out today


 THAT'S BECAUSE IT'S ALL AMERICAN MADE. NOT A BUNCH OF Cheap Chinese Engineering BULLSHIT THAT ALL THOSE ASSHOLES ARE IMPORTING THESE DAYS.


----------



## bedslead

BUMP


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump hoping the big homie can get started on mine this week


----------



## 66LOW

:h5:mean az topic:h5:


----------



## lgh1157

Subscribed


----------



## DignityStyle

Old school gates were my first set up. Man I miss those pumps... Hit the switch and the noise alone let everyone know u were in the house.


----------



## 619lowrider

TTT keeping this topic alive


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

TTT


----------



## 66LOW

lgh1157 said:


> Subscribed


..:h5:..


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

my brothers 66 el camino on old school fenner pumps love that sound old school http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AY7ODHR7Z4&feature=plcp


----------



## 66LOW

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> We' re taking it back to the Oldschool, when we used gate pumps for our cars.
> 
> Not just Fenner Stone & Dayton pumps , there were others out there that were used too.
> 
> Most of the stuff that was used on the gate pumps were old aircraft as well industrial hydraulic parts.
> 
> A gate pump was a term used by the guys because they came off the lift gate trucks, I never took one but my friends have. LOL
> 
> At the time there wasn't any lowrider shops or companies making parts for us.
> 
> So like the aircraft settups, parts had to alterd or made from scratch. If you had a torch and an arc welder , you were the man to see.
> 
> There wasn't much care in looks of the settups like there is today, just to have the car go up and dowm. There wasn't any side to side yet.
> 
> There is going debate on part used and timeline when they came into play, I just know what I know .
> 
> Others will differ becuse of how close they were to the action.
> Every new part , trick or idea used had to spread , so alot of areas were behind in the times.
> 
> 
> Not untill Lowrider Magazine came out and had advertisements of who was finilly selling the parts and where to get them.
> 
> 
> There will be more to read and write later, or anyone else can jump in at any time and throw down there knollage and experience.
> 
> 
> So pull out the milk crates that are in the corner of the garage and post up the pics.
> 
> Lets get this ball rolling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these in the aircraft topic , but had to bring them over here if no one cought them.


:h5:


----------



## 66LOW

i just trawled through this topic..
some cool ol skool stuff in here 
thanks


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I can only see LIL from jy phone so most times pic dont show up as they too heavy.
Well, watched all 31 pages n seen many pics  so i have a better insight now.
Im workin with an industrial spec pump w/ a tricked Marz head to pull the most torque possible, done by UK hydro king Ray Ramsey.
So, pump has one port only n return is allowed by a block dump. I plugged it to run a return line to tank, do you think is bad to run it on the fill port? Im thinkin it could cause air bubbles, n we kno those are bad. I was thinkin to weld a return port on the lower side of tank, but if any of the pros here say it dont matter ill use the fill port.
Then, pressure relief valve im gonna keep, as some other trusted person told me its safer for that style pump to avoid blowin the lid. 
Im gonna mix old n new components and have a totally functional lookin set up, no chrome or fancy bits, still very tidy thou, and super reliable.
Ill try post pics tomo.oh, its a 2 pump 6dump set up on 24v

What you say about the return hoses then?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

yea, need pics to get a better idea of what you saying.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

heres the 2 units as i bought them:
















heres the PRV and the dump without the delta solenoid.









Open pump head








cleaned the block too








and here b4 reassembly of motor n tank. lookin at this picture now i see the return tube is above the oil level, so returnin to the fill port might be ok. or not?









and here a possible way ill mount it. im using the 2 gates with Hydroholics manifolds, Deltron slowdowns, althou some old faucet ones are in the cards, industrial spec filters, and accumulators with manual shut offs, not in pictures.

























I always liked the look of the old set ups, both AC and gates, althou gates have that street vibe to them that i really like, but since this is goin in my daily i also wanted it to be reliable, and i think the manifolds dont look too bad with all the othr zero flash parts im using. Hope im not too off topic.
Btw, Edmunds, i had those pics of your pinto saved from dunno where. Im a fan of the old Vegas, Pintos, Corvairs etc.....


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

looks like it should work but if the tanks are the same as the ones now being used ,you could change them out cause the new styile have the fill port are welded already. If you dont do something about the port the threads will break or strip out. That would always happen back in the days. Or use a stainless hose or hard line to keep pressuse off the port.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

yeah, see what you say. I could just weld on anothr port and call it good.
Was also thinkin of weldin a vent tube to the tank. I see the very 1st pump you posted had a very long one...
As for swappin the tanks, nothin is interchangable with the modern ''custom'' units sold by lowriders shops.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

i welded the new return port. Gonna download pic later on.
Was very worried about warpage, but the thin gauge and round shape both disperded the heat and cooled fast. 

Anyway, what trick did you guys use to vent the tanks? Any ideas to make it look like it belongs? Althou i seem to understand that esthetics were kinda very low priority back then


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

dogbonekustoms said:


> i welded the new return port. Gonna download pic later on.
> Was very worried about warpage, but the thin gauge and round shape both disperded the heat and cooled fast.
> 
> Anyway, what trick did you guys use to vent the tanks? Any ideas to make it look like it belongs? Althou i seem to understand that esthetics were kinda very low priority back then




we plugged the tank as we do now cause when the car hopped or just bounced around the oil flopped out.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

im sorta worried that w/out backin plates, with 4 tiny bolts and a not so big seal, a plugged tank could build up pressure in some lets say quick moves situation and blow off.
Is mounting them tank to tank (sorta dummy whammy)enuff to keep'em from blowin?
If not ill come up with something


----------



## bigjoe82

Does anyone have any prestolites Motors for sale? Interested in two.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

dogbonekustoms said:


> im sorta worried that w/out backin plates, with 4 tiny bolts and a not so big seal, a plugged tank could build up pressure in some lets say quick moves situation and blow off.
> Is mounting them tank to tank (sorta dummy whammy)enuff to keep'em from blowin?
> If not ill come up with something


Looks like you can drill threw the block and bolt it down.


----------



## tito5050

Nice!!


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

got some old tailgate pumps and turned them into something beautiful


----------



## 66LOW

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> got some old tailgate pumps and turned them into something beautiful
> View attachment 519138
> View attachment 519153
> View attachment 519142
> View attachment 519143


Nice brahh


----------



## dogbonekustoms

that is insane. I see youre from BC, i think a mate from Acrophobiacs just told me about it. He said something like, ''you must see the hardlined set up ive seen last weeked''.
I have a feeling he was talkin about this.

Any background on the pumps? Took me a while to figure the round block, not the first i see but they are deff not common.


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

thanks guys, the pumps are made by a company called monarch hydraulics. a friend of mine works for a company that builds and maintains snow ploughs and they use them to move the plough side to side, he told me about a pump grave yard they had at work and i jumped on it, they basicly let me take it all for free just to get rid of it. ended up parting together about 12 pumps and lots of spare parts, 3 diferent styles, but i got my hands on some new motors for that setup


----------



## dogbonekustoms

wow. A hydros graveyard sounds like heaven pretty much. Did you join the two tanks togheter, or?
I really like the look of those motors btw


----------



## Dylante63

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> got some old tailgate pumps and turned them into something beautiful
> View attachment 519138
> View attachment 519153
> View attachment 519142
> View attachment 519143


I like that. Has a lot going on, but looks good. Looks nice in the trunk.


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

thanks, for the tank i used the collar and about an inch of the old tank so that it would fit snugly into a piece of machined pipe, then welded them up, that way i wouldn't be messing around trying to make all the hole line up, they already fit perfect.


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

thanks Dylante63


----------



## Hydros

dogbonekustoms said:


> wow. A hydros graveyard sounds like heaven pretty much. Did you join the two tanks together, or?
> I really like the look of those motors btw


Not too sure I like that sound of hydros graveyard. 

You must not be from around here. The main thing I like about your setup, it's different. I Hope to see more of this. Great post.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TTT
Say i wanna build a semi period perfect 70s gate set up, what would be the parts to use?
Mostly, checks, slow downs, filters, and fittings as dumps n pumps are already chosen. But feel free to make a whole ''list''
I have a decent idea about it and i know its not easy as a lot was used, n really depends on what part of the 70s, but id like to hear your word about it.
And thanx


----------



## jackhopper

it depends in what part of the 70's era that you want to build your gate set up we use to use blue alum an#6 fittings and hoses and different types of cyl were starting to be used it and it was a time when hydraulics parts for cars were starting made are you going to go cast iron blocks high press or low press gates and at that time all types of dumps were starting to be used good luck with your set up i still run the old style pumps head and tailgate motors with the small alum block with no problems i have been in to hydraulics since1970 and have seen a lot of changes and the day i stop is when my number is up.allso you can get some good idea's from some of the posting on this topic.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Well, the set up is already plumbed, as it is for my daily and i needed it runnin even if its not 100% how i wanted it. Im deffo gonna post a pic of the set up tomorrow so you can see what im workin with, meanwhile, heres a rundown:

Its a two pump set up, with two 3 dump manifolds.
The pumps are real industrial units, with custom gears machined for the highest toque at low speed. They are supplied by Rayvern Hydraulics, the UK premier hydro shop. The tricked pumpheads are industrial Marzocchis.
I got Deltas, as i need reliable being my daily, and since i have seen the old Delta 2 dump manifolds, the ones with the built in slow downs, im happy i went with the manifolds.
Slowdowns are the Deltron multicolor ones, checks are Deltrons as well, and all china fittings.

What i want to change are the slowdowns, the check valves, and i would love to get some old anodized aircraft fittings.
I'd like old filters too, i have two industrial spec ones, those that have the cartridge that is like an engine one, they fit the style nicely, but i'd like an old AC Bendix, or whatever turns out like the ''right'' one.

Nuff talk, hope it helps while i try to understand how to upload pics from my phone.
And this thread's pictures are like gold to me, but seeing AND hearin is tops


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

started working on my next setup its going to be a single whammy tank with 4 pumps same pumps as this setup, the tank is shaped kinda like a muffler with 2 pumps on each side and all the checks/slow downs/dumps hard lined above it nice and tight. it'll all fit in the middle indent in the trunk floor of a 64ss rag, ill post up some pics after i make a lil more progress


----------



## dogbonekustoms

heres a pic of the mentioned set up, had to hand write the img code 










So, this is what im workin with, still not done, all wiring will be hidden and connection will all be redone with copper ends, but this was to keep me goin.
So, id like to start collectin parts. Any input?


----------



## implala66

dogbonekustoms said:


> heres a pic of the mentioned set up, had to hand write the img code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is what im workin with, still not done, all wiring will be hidden and connection will all be redone with copper ends, but this was to keep me goin.
> So, id like to start collectin parts. Any input?


can't see the pic, try www.tinypic.com ................


----------



## sureñosbluez

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> View attachment 522672
> View attachment 522673
> View attachment 522674
> View attachment 522675
> 
> 
> started working on my next setup its going to be a single whammy tank with 4 pumps same pumps as this setup, the tank is shaped kinda like a muffler with 2 pumps on each side and all the checks/slow downs/dumps hard lined above it nice and tight. it'll all fit in the middle indent in the trunk floor of a 64ss rag, ill post up some pics after i make a lil more progress


sick set-up :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

lets try this again


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

sick


----------



## jackhopper

nice looking and simple :thumbsup:


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

these ones they used the dump in the tank


----------



## Hydros

dogbonekustoms said:


> heres the 2 units as i bought them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the PRV and the dump without the delta solenoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open pump head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned the block too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here b4 reassembly of motor n tank. lookin at this picture now i see the return tube is above the oil level, so returnin to the fill port might be ok. or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here a possible way ill mount it. im using the 2 gates with Hydroholics manifolds, Deltron slowdowns, althou some old faucet ones are in the cards, industrial spec filters, and accumulators with manual shut offs, not in pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked the look of the old set ups, both AC and gates, althou gates have that street vibe to them that i really like, but since this is goin in my daily i also wanted it to be reliable, and i think the manifolds dont look too bad with all the othr zero flash parts im using. Hope im not too off topic.
> Btw, Edmunds, i had those pics of your pinto saved from dunno where. Im a fan of the old Vegas, Pintos, Corvairs etc.....


You know who many setups look unique these days, Don't give a f*ck what people think about something you created without that coping look. Years ago, nothing looked the same. Nice to see a different work, to bad most of it is not from the US.


----------



## Hydros

dogbonekustoms said:


> i welded the new return port. Gonna download pic later on.
> Was very worried about warpage, but the thin gauge and round shape both disperded the heat and cooled fast.
> 
> Anyway, what trick did you guys use to vent the tanks? Any ideas to make it look like it belongs? Althou i seem to understand that esthetics were kinda very low priority back then


:thumbsup: 
This hydro king from the UK, any way we can see more of his work, maybe in another thread of does he have a website?


----------



## Hydros

dogbonekustoms said:


> TTT
> Say i wanna build a semi period perfect 70s gate set up, what would be the parts to use?
> Mostly, checks, slow downs, filters, and fittings as dumps n pumps are already chosen. But feel free to make a whole ''list''
> I have a decent idea about it and i know its not easy as a lot was used, n really depends on what part of the 70s, but id like to hear your word about it.
> And thanx



The average setup (after aircraft was getting replaced) used had Stone-Prestolite powerpacks, everything else was what ever we could find. slows, hoses, dumps, all surplus, (this was before the hyped up Watermans), cylinders were beat up aircraft or D&H Reds or Chromes from Palleys. Batteries were all mixed, Home made cables, vise grips for ground. Pipe and racing fittings could be bought new. Home made cups and donuts were normal. Also a combo part that had the doughnut attached to a sleeve that fit on the lower part of the cylinder.

It all looked like a bunch of crap thrown together, but the fact was, you were lifted and that was about all that needed to be said.

This was all "period correct look"


----------



## Hydros

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> these ones they used the dump in the tank
> View attachment 524138


MC, where did you find that pic? I'd like to use it.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> these ones they used the dump in the tank
> View attachment 524138


Now that IS weird. I wonder if the pump was mounted vertical to keep the oil away from the solenoid, even thou i doubt it could make it any damage. Weird pumphead too.

As far as my set up i kno back then looks were lo-priority on hydros, that why i said semi-period perfect, also cause im keepin the manifolds. Just wanna use some components from back then and some tidyness from right now


----------



## lgh1157

I just spent 3 or so hours reading over this thread. Amazing stuff, i love learning the history.
I gotta say it really cool to read a thread on LIL and not have any bullshit, . . . just amazing knowledge and history

Please forgive me if any of these questions are obvious to you guys, im from "air" and have become obsessed with juice in the last year

i picked these up a while back, i have some questions.










1. Do these blocks have built in check valves ?










2. I would like to find a new tank with the 2 ports, . . . but if i cant, . . . . . . 
Can i change from a return port on the tank to a return that goes back in to the block using one of the holes on either side of the pressure port ? 
- if not, where can i get a 2 port tank ?
- if so, which port do i make as the return - i read that i could move the outlet to the one on the right and use the far left as the return - can anyone confirm this ?










Where can i get one of these filters ? - or do i just blow it out with some brake cleaner ?


----------



## Hydros

lgh1157 said:


> I just spent 3 or so hours reading over this thread. Amazing stuff, i love learning the history.
> I gotta say it really cool to read a thread on LIL and not have any bullshit, . . . just amazing knowledge and history
> 
> Please forgive me if any of these questions are obvious to you guys, im from "air" and have become obsessed with juice in the last year
> 
> i picked these up a while back, i have some questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do these blocks have built in check valves ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They may have a cheesy internal check, but I am thinking those fittings just off the "T" are the checks. Not to good really, just for looks, consider using real check valves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I would like to find a new tank with the 2 ports, . . . but if i cant, . . . . . .
> Can i change from a return port on the tank to a return that goes back in to the block using one of the holes on either side of the pressure port ?
> 
> *Some blocks had a total of 6 external ports. 3 on top, two on the right side and one on the upper left side.
> 
> If there is no port on the upper left side, then there is a chance that, that top left port is drilled straight down and can be used as a return, without all the fancy fittings and work needed. If you had a left side port, then you may need a hard to find fitting, or have one made by welding the internal port of the fitting. It sounds like you want to gut a regular 3 port block, if so, you will need to remove the internal check, if there is one. Both the center and the right port facing the tank are pressure. *
> - if not, where can i get a 2 port tank ? *Just make it, drill then weld a fitting where you want the return to go. *
> - if so, which port do i make as the return - i read that i could move the outlet to the one on the right and use the far left as the return - can anyone confirm this ? *Yes as stated above for our other readers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can i get one of these filters ? - or do i just blow it out with some brake cleaner ? *Those filters used to be a common part and I am thinking they still are. I am sure someone here can get you a new/used one, as we would just toss those out, if we hopped.*



Notice no slow downs ? If I am guessing correctly, those pumps heads came out after 1982. It appears the whole design was only made and sold for show.

What I can't figure out, is that internal port in the last pic, it looks like it's coming straight down from the center port, just might be the angle of the image.


----------



## Dylante63

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> these ones they used the dump in the tank
> View attachment 524138


Sick... Good way to clean up the plumbing


----------



## Hydros

Dylante63 said:


> Sick... Good way to clean up the plumbing


I keep looking at that and thinking why are the dump wires shown hanging outside the block and then we see what looks like wiring going into the block. Something don't seem right.


----------



## Dylante63

? Huh?


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

Hydros said:


> MC, where did you find that pic? I'd like to use it.


I took it on my kitchen counter a couple days ago


----------



## dogbonekustoms

the yello wire to the block looks like the power wire, a beat up, oxidized one maybe, but still, then the dump has its own. What really leves me puzzled is how the dump plumbs to the cylinder or split manifold goin to the cylinders.
The only way i can think of is that it plumbs to the block internally on an exit port then hoses externally on the other end of the port.
Totally intresting stuff. But plumbing is the best part when done nicely and i wouldnt want to hide it. 
Is it another snow plow unit?

Lawrence, for the filters ive been told to look into tea filters, apprently theres sum pretty similar ones. Yet to look into it thou as mine came out perfect after blowin them with just air. Oh, im italian-nick, bonez, in case you wondering


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

so here it go's, this is how they used them. the block has 4 pressure ports, one on top, one on each side and one that feeds into the tank. plus one return on top. they plug the top and one side p/p leaving a side and the tank open. on the tank p/p they run a filter into the dump witch stops the flow of oil and lets the oil out the side pressuring up the cylinder. they run the dump wires though the return port on top filling the port with silicone so it won't leak. they put on an electrical fitting with the yellow wire , the hot wire runs from the hot side of the solenoid to the switch then to the dump and the ground runs from the dump to the solenoid ground, you should be abel to make it out in my drawing. there the same ones i used on my setup pretty cool but i definitely like to see all the parts plumbed together outside, and i just took out the filter/dump and used the return as a return


----------



## 66LOW

:drama:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thanx, glad i basically figured it, im basically new at hydros.
I was sure you agreed on the plumbng being the best part seen your whammy


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE




----------



## dogbonekustoms

hoppin62 said:


> Now that's true OG Lowriding


Wanted to bump this picture cause its such a cool car. I also have another two of it i think.
These are the type of rides ive been lookin at for inspiration for my daily, the Pintos, Vegas, Corvairs etc...


----------



## big C

Got these 3 blocks for sale 50 shipped. Was going to use them in my 50 hudson but car is long gone so no need for them anymore


----------



## DIPN714

there junk bro;;sorry


----------



## big C

DIPN714 said:


> there junk bro;;sorry


Thats great you feel that way but I could really care less what you think so if you aint interested keep it moving homeboy.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

too bad im broke cause i would have got those regardless of condition...

Anyway, i was readin on the first pages that we are missing on all the fun of learnin by our own fuckups. Well, since i have no one helpin me in person here, n i have to relay on phone or internet thats what im doin. Snce installin the set up so many big n little incidents happened.
The most intresting are the atf oil, as the retard at the hydro shop gave me atf after i described meticulosly where the oil was goin n mentioning nn detergent n o-rings. I had to take the pumps, dumps, hoses apart n blow with air to totally get rid of it. Two days of sticky job!
The between monday n yesterday two hoses blw cause i overtightened the jic fittings, as i knew they needed little torque, but didnt think THAT little...so the hose flare busted. Another messy job. W/out considering drivin back home on a lean, draggin frame and dripping oil. Some amazed expressions on the sidewalks i tell ya 
Other minor stuff too, if you get a laugh outta this i can share.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

dogbonekustoms said:


> too bad im broke cause i would have got those regardless of condition...
> 
> Anyway, i was readin on the first pages that we are missing on all the fun of learnin by our own fuckups. Well, since i have no one helpin me in person here, n i have to relay on phone or internet thats what im doin. Snce installin the set up so many big n little incidents happened.
> The most intresting are the atf oil, as the retard at the hydro shop gave me atf after i described meticulosly where the oil was goin n mentioning nn detergent n o-rings. I had to take the pumps, dumps, hoses apart n blow with air to totally get rid of it. Two days of sticky job!
> The between monday n yesterday two hoses blw cause i overtightened the jic fittings, as i knew they needed little torque, but didnt think THAT little...so the hose flare busted. Another messy job. W/out considering drivin back home on a lean, draggin frame and dripping oil. Some amazed expressions on the sidewalks i tell ya
> Other minor stuff too, if you get a laugh outta this i can share.



just snug the ends untill your left nut flex, then it will be about the right torqe.]


----------



## dogbonekustoms

had to junk a hose cause the 37degree flare had a rip, then took the other rear off to check n tighten it the right amount n it leaks...gotta try flaretite b4 i get new ones.
It was too good that i had zero leaks when i first did it i guess.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

i looked at a torque table for JIC fittings and it says that #6 needs to be torqued 2 flats, but 2 flats are more than what i did to break them. 
It might be simple, as i thought i had #6 hoses n fittings, but im startin to think the JIC fitting ends might be #5 or #4 as they are way smaller than 3/8 and theres no way i could turn two flats on'em. 
The joys of learnin by fuckin shit up


----------



## dogbonekustoms

This thread really needs more people posting.

I have some intresting details about my pumpheads to share.
Since i opened them up i kept wondering what sort of connection they had with Marzocchi as i always heard that Rayvern uses Marz gears, so i did some crazy google-ing and looked throu Marz catalogs to no avail.
So i started lookin at motors to find out the origin of the whole unit n ended up in snow plow country n discovered that the pumphead is extremly similar to Fisher's gear pumps. So i contacted Ray which confirmed my finds.
He basically junks the Fisher gears and gear housing, machine his own and adds Marz gears with a shaft for slotred coupler.
The result is a pump that gives high pressure at low speeds and its proved to be pretty much bulletproof.
He also stamps his own tanks as i guess these come with the plastic ones but aintsure on this. He offered diffrent units since 94, so not all are like mine, but they most prob have similar tricks.
Hope you find it intresting, i enjoyed the research a lot and i sure find it hella intresting.


----------



## lgh1157

I found 2 magnets inside my tank

I assume that for metal shavings ?

L


----------



## dogbonekustoms

yep, mine looked huge, but turned out to be tiny.
In my case they were full of shavings comin from shit welds on the rams.
Good trick to keep stray metal outta the gears.


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

i just started on my next setup a quad whammy, now just collecting parts and figure out how to plum it


----------



## dogbonekustoms

DAIIIIUM!!! Top stuff man.


----------



## big C

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> i just started on my next setup a quad whammy, now just collecting parts and figure out how to plum it
> View attachment 534847
> View attachment 534849
> View attachment 534848
> View attachment 534850


Damn homie is that a flowmaster muffler your using?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> i just started on my next setup a quad whammy, now just collecting parts and figure out how to plum it
> View attachment 534847
> View attachment 534849
> View attachment 534848
> View attachment 534850




Hate to sound like a kill joy but that settup is gonna be a headache every time you have to work on a pumphead. You will have to drain the whole thing.



Also depending how you run your pressure 4 pumps dont work the same, one will react faster than the other , one will pump more or less oil than the other or the switch might be off.


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

dogbonekustoms said:


> DAIIIIUM!!! Top stuff man.


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

big C said:


> Damn homie is that a flowmaster muffler your using?


nope its hand rolled


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Hate to sound like a kill joy but that settup is gonna be a headache every time you have to work on a pumphead. You will have to drain the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Also depending how you run your pressure 4 pumps dont work the same, one will react faster than the other , one will pump more or less oil than the other or the switch might be off.


no kill joy at all man i appreciate it any info or feed back is awesome, you defiantly drought to light some crucial elements of it that I'm going to have to think about. i was thinking about using a pressure equalizer to the front and a pump each side to the back, but nothing is set in stone any ideas welcome


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TTMFT
Bumpin this thread with a question.
When i first got my units i was thinkin i could return in the block via the dump port, but ive been told it wouldnt work and return to the tank.
After it was all said n done my understanding of the units was good enuff to understand why.
The dump port "is" a return port, but with a light (this is how we call small passages that join 2 chambers/conduits in my language) to the pressure port that allows the pump to be run with a single line actin both as pressure and return line. So if i was to hook the return hose there the pump would never pressurize the system as the oil would be pumped in circle from the tank to the dump port.
Now, the port is SAE, and the light to the pressure port is placed far enuff that a "normal" 3/8 fitting wont cover it. Local hydro store said they dont have anything that long. Any sugestions?
Althou i like the return to the tank, i have to more units that i want to make a whammy tank for and i could use a return to the block.
Thanx


----------



## sureñosbluez

hey homies what you think about use 2 fenner stone pumps for the back set-up


----------



## dogbonekustoms

why not?
I'd use two for the whole car


----------



## Hydros

dogbonekustoms said:


> TTMFT
> Bumpin this thread with a question.
> When i first got my units i was thinkin i could return in the block via the dump port, but ive been told it wouldnt work and return to the tank.
> After it was all said n done my understanding of the units was good enuff to understand why.
> The dump port "is" a return port, but with a light (this is how we call small passages that join 2 chambers/conduits in my language) to the pressure port that allows the pump to be run with a single line actin both as pressure and return line. So if i was to hook the return hose there the pump would never pressurize the system as the oil would be pumped in circle from the tank to the dump port.
> Now, the port is SAE, and the light to the pressure port is placed far enuff that a "normal" 3/8 fitting wont cover it. Local hydro store said they dont have anything that long. Any sugestions?
> Althou i like the return to the tank, i have to more units that i want to make a whammy tank for and i could use a return to the block.
> Thanx


Can you post a pic, and a good size pic of the complete gate. It sound like the gears are outside the tank. The more I can understand the better. Or do you have a URL where I can learn more


----------



## sureñosbluez

dogbonekustoms said:


> why not?
> I'd use two for the whole car


 i will install 3 pumps set-up with o.g. adel dump to the front and 2 deltas in the back on my regal


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

sureñosbluez said:


> i will install 3 pumps set-up with o.g. adel dump to the front and 2 deltas in the back on my regal




nope, a 3 pump settup means your gonna try the monster 3 wheel.Even tho the old fenner pump is good , you dont want to over lock the gear like the way you do when doing the forced 3 wheel. You take the chance of snapping the gear and they are not the EZst to get a hold of.


----------



## sureñosbluez

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> nope, a 3 pump settup means your gonna try the monster 3 wheel.Even tho the old fenner pump is good , you dont want to over lock the gear like the way you do when doing the forced 3 wheel. You take the chance of snapping the gear and they are not the EZst to get a hold of.


my dad tell me the same but i dont want a monster 3 wheel only lay and play i think use 10 inches cylinders and coil under and shocks in the back


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

sureñosbluez said:


> my dad tell me the same but i dont want a monster 3 wheel only lay and play i think use 10 inches cylinders and coil under and shocks in the back




Then all you need is 2 pumps then... for lay and play.


----------



## sureñosbluez

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Then all you need is 2 pumps then... for lay and play.


We will install a two pumps, 3 dumps 1 adel for the front and 2 deltas for the back


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

sureñosbluez said:


> We will install a two pumps, 3 dumps 1 adel for the front and 2 deltas for the back



Im not a fan of 1 dump to the front and 2 to the back. I feel the front will still have some swaying cause the way its teed off . If the rear has a problem in any of the dumps and eather corner fall the front will lean with it unless its locked or layed.


----------



## 1SEXY80

Whats up Edmundo...:wave:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

1SEXY80 said:


> Whats up Edmundo...:wave:




just in the mix hommie.


----------



## sureñosbluez

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Im not a fan of 1 dump to the front and 2 to the back. I feel the front will still have some swaying cause the way its teed off . If the rear has a problem in any of the dumps and eather corner fall the front will lean with it unless its locked or layed.


thanks for the info


----------



## dogbonekustoms

You could buy two deltas for a tenth of what an Adex cost, and run them upfront while you save for the second Adex.
I can confirm fluid tranfer (or air transer...) being a very annoying problem.


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

Got this for sale anybody intrested pm me an offer


----------



## 77wayz

Bigsmooth said:


> None of those but I've got a big stash of NOS fenner breathable caps most of mine are all chrome though.


Do u have any more of those caps I need 2 ..


----------



## Bigsmooth

I would have to dig them out im out of town for work for another 2 weeks tho. What are you looking for chrome? Black? I think im out of black but can strip chrome. They dont look og when i do that tho they turn out high gloss black.


----------



## El Boogie

Looking for an Old School "Lowriders Hydraulics" set up .....Anyone? Anyone? Beuler? Beuler?


----------



## undr8ed

Bigsmooth said:


> I would have to dig them out im out of town for work for another 2 weeks tho. What are you looking for chrome? Black? I think im out of black but can strip chrome. They dont look og when i do that tho they turn out high gloss black.


bigmouth has how to strip the chrome down pretty good :thumbsup: But those gold ones are where it's at


----------



## Bigsmooth

El Boogie said:


> Looking for an Old School "Lowriders Hydraulics" set up .....Anyone? Anyone? Beuler? Beuler?


I have a couple pumps with the oldschool stickers in pretty good shape hopefully enough to have the stickers repop


----------



## Bigsmooth

undr8ed said:


> bigmouth has how to strip the chrome down pretty good :thumbsup: But those gold ones are where it's at


Bigmouth huh?
Keep talking shit and i will take the gold ones i gave you home with me next time i see you. You make it easy because your pumps are on living room floor and not locked in the trunk of one of your rides. LOL


----------



## Hydros

Looking for new pump shaft seals, who sells them and part # please.

For all you fans of old school pumps, got a video coming up as we speak. Showing a real fully gutted and modified original Stone #8 pump head modified for hopping. This time around with a spline shaft. Bearing ends o-ringed, weep holes sealed, block fully ported out. This is how one or more of us did it back in the 70's. 

The video will show another gate pump, pumping over 1,500 PSI of fluid into the completely modified and sealed block and gears. You can see the week points as some fluid leaks from the critical areas. This is how we knew we had the best modified pump head. 

So..... I need a pump seal, also a gasket or two.

These Stone pump heads were not made for external use. They had too many areas that would leak fluid. Some leaks were designed by the engineers. We tried to turn an internal pump head into a external one. Problem was, it never worked that way. The pump head was engineered and designed to leak inside the tank.


----------



## undr8ed

Bigsmooth said:


> Bigmouth huh?
> Keep talking shit and i will take the gold ones i gave you home with me next time i see you. You make it easy because your pumps are on living room floor and not locked in the trunk of one of your rides. LOL


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pTxlKb8-WI


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## Hydros

Sureñosbluez thanks for the direct link, how do you do that??

Still looking for a pump gasket. Hopefully I don't need to salvage a used one or make one. Ahh, the old days.


----------



## Hydros

OK a little TTT for Edmunds Costoms Hyd thread, and...

a little spam:

Not too sure is this thread is for technical info, some pump heads without a weep hole and then one with a smaller than usual weep hole, then the standard ones. If anyone is interested, Edmund or I can show you how the inside valving was inside the block. Then the different ways we reworked the block valving.

BTW, IMO, all OEM early Stone Hydraulic pump heads had threaded inlet ports.
Anything else was not made by the original company called Stone Hydraulics.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I'd be hella intrested in seeing the block work, with pics, specs n all.
And whats a weep hole? Some sorta ''exhaust'' to avoid overpressuring the pumphead?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Waiting on this old school "ninja tech" :ninja:


----------



## Hydros

Just got done with another Lowriding first, I will get that info on the internal valving ASAP!!!!


----------



## moderndaycholo84

:drama: this thread is the shit uffin:


----------



## Hydros

dogbonekustoms said:


> Waiting on this old school "ninja tech" :ninja:


Please see PM


----------



## Hydros

*70s manifold blocks*

Here is how we found the original Stone Hydraulics manifold blocks. Note, I did not say Stone Fenner. All cast iron. The bolt on the left side was to block off the pressure relief, (once you removed the ball and spring). Then Otto Hydraulics came out with a fitting that would do the same thing, Later on, Lowrider blocks did away with the relief valve/ball and spring port.

This block is unusual, as it has a total of 7 ports. The average block at that time came with 6 ports. 

I will show how the original fittings, check valves and how both the electric and manual dump valves looked and how they were installed.


----------



## Hydros

*block ports*

#1) would be an electrical dump valve or a manual dump valve.
#2) is the early internal check valve. A spring with one or two balls at each end, within a round sleeve was the design. 
#3) was usually just the fitting to hold the check valve, sometimes this port would be used as the pressure port.
#4) is the pressure relief valve, the ball and spring would go along this port, and the ball would sit just to the left of the pressure port from the pump head. As the pressure built up, it would unseat the ball and fluid would return back into the tank. We would tighten the fitting as tight as we could to compress the spring to prevent it from opening and releasing any fluid. 
#5) would sometimes be used as the pressure port for Lowriders. 
#6) is the port for the return to inside the tank
#7) is the external port for the return fluid. Tank returns were never used with lift-gates.
#8) is the original pressure port for lift-gate pumps, and we also used as the pressure ports before riders started to gut the blocks out for better performance.
#9) is unknown at this time, this is the mystery 7th port, I will study it later. It was never used for Lowriders. 
#10) is the internal pressure port for the pump head and block.

Please note, I did not garbage up the image with a watermark, you use it, please tell who made this and posted it. Hydros.biz


----------



## moderndaycholo84

Ttt


----------



## moderndaycholo84

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> We' re taking it back to the Oldschool, when we used gate pumps for our cars.
> 
> Not just Fenner Stone & Dayton pumps , there were others out there that were used too.
> 
> Most of the stuff that was used on the gate pumps were old aircraft as well industrial hydraulic parts.
> 
> A gate pump was a term used by the guys because they came off the lift gate trucks, I never took one but my friends have. LOL
> 
> At the time there wasn't any lowrider shops or companies making parts for us.
> 
> So like the aircraft settups, parts had to alterd or made from scratch. If you had a torch and an arc welder , you were the man to see.
> 
> There wasn't much care in looks of the settups like there is today, just to have the car go up and dowm. There wasn't any side to side yet.
> 
> There is going debate on part used and timeline when they came into play, I just know what I know .
> 
> Others will differ becuse of how close they were to the action.
> Every new part , trick or idea used had to spread , so alot of areas were behind in the times.
> 
> 
> Not untill Lowrider Magazine came out and had advertisements of who was finilly selling the parts and where to get them.
> 
> 
> There will be more to read and write later, or anyone else can jump in at any time and throw down there knollage and experience.
> 
> 
> So pull out the milk crates that are in the corner of the garage and post up the pics.
> 
> Lets get this ball rolling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these in the aircraft topic , but had to bring them over here if no one cought them.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

TIME TO PUMP SOME FLUID BACK INTO MY TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Back in the old days we couldnt afford to rebuild our casings every time they went or were going bad.


So I figured out to rebuild them using new and or used parts and some times soldiering 2 bad field coils to make 1.


OK let take a ride back into time some what.


Changing out brushes in the crown, long time ago I went to the swap meet and seen this hot iron 4 sale and asked the seller if this could soldier on and off starter brushes. He said yes cause thats what he used it for. $5 later its mine and need to try this out.
















when down to the auto parts and found brushes the will fit the crown and field coils. Heres a old set and box.
















then I would put the crown on a vice and put the hot iron on where the OG brush is soldierd to and heat it up. 

After a minute or 2 I was able slip it out.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Then I would open up with a screw driver where the OG brush was soldiered to and slip the new one into.
























then heat it up real good ----- then add the solder to it and there it is.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Now some times we burned the field coils and needed to take them out.















So I built this with some junk steel and a big drill chuck and using impack hammer bits. I was able to take casing apart and it was all just junk laying around.














I didnt put too much love into it cause I didnt know if it was gonna work but it did ,dam good. So I left it alone cause it was my first and only.. LOL This thing is over 20 years old.




Anyway you put a casing into the holder and screw down on to the chuck. That presses the bit into screw and with a wrench you grab the nut that is welded to the drill chuck and back the casing screw out till the field coil metal thing( I forgot the name of it ) fall down and so on.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

when putting the brushes in the field coils they mostly have this clip thing on it--- mostly . If not cut the old ones off but leave a little wire to wrap around the new ones.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## Hydros

Good posts Edmund, ... reminds me of the good old days... and if you didn't have a real vice, use vise grips between bricks, works just as good.


I have always wondered how you got that press to work correctly, now I understand it. - I see your skills as a photographer have greatly improved


----------



## moderndaycholo84

:drama: good shit , this should be mandatory in schools :nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

OLD SCHOOL


----------



## stympy

sureñosbluez said:


> OLD SCHOOL


hey interested in selling them?? if yes shoot me a PM...thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez

stympy said:


> hey interested in selling them?? if yes shoot me a PM...thanks


I am thinking use them on my car


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

sureñosbluez said:


> I am thinking use them on my car



What kinda car??????????????????????????????


----------



## sureñosbluez

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> What kinda car??????????????????????????????


regal


----------



## Hydros

sureñosbluez said:


> regal


NO NO, not period correct. 

As some fools would say


----------



## sureñosbluez

Hydros said:


> NO NO, not period correct.
> 
> As some fools would say


fuck that fools hydros


----------



## 64GALAXIE

I know this has been asked before but can some one point me in the direction of an old school lift gate block diagram I have a bunch of them and I wanna learn what I can as far as how to plumb it up and what ports can be used


----------



## sureñosbluez

edmuns custom hydraulics bad ass blazer 00:06 to 01:50


----------



## umlolo

64GALAXIE said:


> I know this has been asked before but can some one point me in the direction of an old school lift gate block diagram I have a bunch of them and I wanna learn what I can as far as how to plumb it up and what ports can be used


Gotta take the break out of them had a guy selling lots of those cheap years ago


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

my 1 pump set up


----------



## Hydros

64GALAXIE said:


> I know this has been asked before but can some one point me in the direction of an old school lift gate block diagram I have a bunch of them and I wanna learn what I can as far as how to plumb it up and what ports can be used


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/160458-oldschool-gate-pumps-q-talk-pics-36.html 

On post #713 was this helpful? Let me know exactly what you need. I am old and I need to fully understand what you need to be able to help out. 

Edmund and I most likely know tons of info about these early blocks. But to us it is common knowledge, we don't know that others don't know. So, ask away, but make sure it is clear to us (or at least me) to understand the question/s.


----------



## 64GALAXIE

Thanks I really appreciate the info, let me rephrase my question, I have a couple of old lift gate pumps 3 ports on top and 2 ports on the side, I normally plumb them up like I would any other pump but I was wondering if it was possible to mount the dump stems right onto the block eliminating the dump body's and only using the stem And coil bolted down right into the lift gate block


----------



## sureñosbluez

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> my 1 pump set up


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

Hydros said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/160458-oldschool-gate-pumps-q-talk-pics-36.html
> 
> On post #713 was this helpful? Let me know exactly what you need. I am old and I need to fully understand what you need to be able to help out.
> 
> Edmund and I most likely know tons of info about these early blocks. But to us it is common knowledge, we don't know that others don't know. So, ask away, but make sure it is clear to us (or at least me) to understand the question/s.


Edmund got this one for sure,


----------



## classic63

ttt i gotta post pic of my set up.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

TTT


----------



## pancho pistolas

:wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

sureñosbluez said:


> fuck that fools hydros


:thumbsup: X2


----------



## spirit16

Franks Hydraulics in Phoenix


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

i love this topic because i can remember the homie trucc letting me use his BLVD nights movie and i watched until the tape popped .
i was hooked on Hydraulics since and then came the lowrider vhs and magazines and young Hogg dvd's .
i was a full blown lowrider as soon as i seen that movie.
i collected dumps, blocks , old ads and a recent fire took it all away so i thank you for this post.


----------



## Hydros

I got this off a truck bed dancer, it's for sale on craigslist. It has two dumps. Note the dump side valve, not locked down, I think I seen a coat hanger to keep these in place. That center pin pushes on the internal check valve. There is a very small chance that the valve will shoot out if something got between the ball of the check and the stem of the center rod.

Note what I think is a splash guard bolted to the pump head.


----------



## Hydros

ttt


----------



## hydromech

There was a place back in the mid 70's where you could buy parts for lowriders it was befor orlies ,homies or any other shop you can think of back in the day and that was palleys (sam palley) had old school cylinders we called them monroes and jets he also sold pesco pumps and square dumps he actually sold the original square dumps for 25.00 dollars I would go there with older brother i was 16 then the place was in vernon near pacific and santa fe ave. in L.A.


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## Airborne

looking to sell these pumps. They were drilled at one time for backing plate rods. I haven't pulled the tanks or tested them but if anyone is interested I can do all that. Also if anyone wants more pics pm with your number and I'll text you...

make offers. The dumps look like old deltas. One has scratches etc and will be tested for clicks since I don't have anything to test the functionality except for some batteries and cables/

Make some offers


----------



## Airborne

I pulled the tank on the left one and it's a fenner stone pn 108. I thing the others are 106.


----------



## BIG RED

spirit16 said:


> Franks Hydraulics in Phoenix


Best part this ride has not changed since it was Built.


----------



## Airborne

Airborne said:


> looking to sell these pumps. They were drilled at one time for backing plate rods. I haven't pulled the tanks or tested them but if anyone is interested I can do all that. Also if anyone wants more pics pm with your number and I'll text you...
> 
> make offers. The dumps look like old deltas. One has scratches etc and will be tested for clicks since I don't have anything to test the functionality except for some batteries and cables/
> 
> Make some offers



Not looking to get rich. I pretty much rescued these from someone.lol Make some offers...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

hey guys, I've never owned an old school set up and by no means have the cash to buy og restored ones so I'm probably going to go with the black magic new/old school pumps…

my question is this: i know most of the set ups are only ran with like 2-4 batteries, are they all slower like that…???

not just cause of low voltage, but does that style of pump lift slower…???


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

couldn't help u on that, those are a whole different pump..


----------



## Hydros

RALPH_DOGG said:


> hey guys, I've never owned an old school set up and by no means have the cash to buy og restored ones so I'm probably going to go with the black magic new/old school pumps…
> 
> my question is this: i know most of the set ups are only ran with like 2-4 batteries, are they all slower like that…???
> 
> not just cause of low voltage, but does that style of pump lift slower…???



Are you asking about old school power packs? (complete units) 
I don't know why some motors are better than others. For the nose I must have used a standard #4 powerpack at one time. I think it was, slow but not too slow.

Try to get your hands on some original #6 gears, stiffer coils ad make sure to bleed out all air


----------



## Hydros

You don't need rebuilt/restored motors, just check out the armatures, brushes and for oil inside the casings. If they look good then use them, but keep a backup.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Thinking of running fenner pumps in my 78


----------



## Airborne

I know a guy with three


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

RALPH_DOGG said:


> hey guys, I've never owned an old school set up and by no means have the cash to buy og restored ones so I'm probably going to go with the black magic new/old school pumps…
> 
> my question is this: i know most of the set ups are only ran with like 2-4 batteries, are they all slower like that…???
> 
> not just cause of low voltage, but does that style of pump lift slower…???


With our style pumps (OSN) we can use 2 different gear sizes.. and if running low voltage we would recomend our 2' cylinders or our OGTW style cylinder.. Check out the topic on these pumps.

But if you are wanting a bit more zip...you can run higher voltages to these set ups..they are today's technology in a different package


----------



## Hydros

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> With our style pumps (OSN) we can use 2 different gear sizes.. and if running low voltage we would recomend our 2' cylinders or our OGTW style cylinder.. Check out the topic on these pumps.
> 
> But if you are wanting a bit more zip...you can run higher voltages to these set ups..they are today's technology in a different package


I was just thinking of this thread and your motor last night and today.
Do you still have this motor for sale? I'll buy it but I need the part number for it







I need to compare this motor with one of mine, just to make sure I have the best motor/s for 24vdc hopping setups. PM me or email, I will pick one up. 

Are you open this weekend? my girl is going to LV and maybe I can get her to pick up a few items for me.


********
and while we at here on the topic, I did find another 4001s


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hydros said:


> I was just thinking of this thread and your motor last night and today.
> Do you still have this motor for sale? I'll buy it but I need the part number for it
> 
> View attachment 1303225
> I need to compare this motor with one of mine, just to make sure I have the best motor/s for 24vdc hopping setups. PM me or email, I will pick one up.
> 
> Are you open this weekend? my girl is going to LV and maybe I can get her to pick up a few items for me.
> 
> 
> ********
> and while we at here on the topic, I did find another 4001s


No we dont carry them anymore...CCE might have some...Hit up BiG-m ,he is over there and they might be open 

We are closed rest of the week...Holiday and getting started early....all the guys wanted some extra time with their families, since we've been so damm busy.


----------



## Hydros

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> No we dont carry them anymore...CCE might have some...Hit up BiG-m ,he is over there and they might be open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Big M, your main phone salesman and did he do alot of your emails. ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

phone and counter sales...Me and O.J do the internet..

Now we have 2 new guys ,Chris which worked with us before and Lisle the owner of Pretty Penny. We stepped things up abit, since O.J was getting far behind


----------



## Hydros

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> phone and counter sales...Me and O.J do the internet..
> 
> Now we have 2 new guys ,Chris which worked with us before and Lisle the owner of Pretty Penny. We stepped things up abit, since O.J was getting far behind


Ha, so that explains it all.







 
But really it's good to see you back at the shop


----------



## implala66

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> GAME OVER


TTT


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## epperson36

great thread.. i picked up a 1976 t-top cutlass.. i am building it old school.. bolt on's chain steering wheel.. i was going to use air craft pumps ive been building but decided since this is a street car to use lift gate pumps


----------



## epperson36

Trading for a set of red's pumps with steel blocks.. these are basically gate pumps correct?


----------



## lone star

Man they look new


----------



## Hydros

:thumbsup: 
To bad for the crack heads started to shamed these old rides saying we do not have period correct parts, not even appealing to the eye. HELL those were the correct baking pan sheets.

Why do you think in car shows had so many trunk lids were closed in the 70s. There was no one stop shop until around Ottos came to town, looking like late 70/s

To me an original pump (you know with the round dump handel or we used a pesco. The liftgates were junks off the trunk. You could teach youself cause more guys were not sharing what they did to get higher. Liftgate only had one terminal, baking sheet pan, aircraft or LowRider cylinders, any kind of dump that worked, Home Depot 3 wire cord, your batteries were in a wooden frame. NAPA or Dorman's solenoids, a hardware store for pipe fittings, or just out of the many used aircraft junk yards in town, We had like 3-4. We could get some bad junk and some then some nice parts at Pallies. Same for dumps.. 

For hoses and fittings, from Aeroquip, Pallies or that used surplus store (EARLS) and other aircraft parts store. (what junk 1,500PSI hoses alway flying apart) this is where I found my first "Y" fitting form an aircraft used supply store for $5.00 with five ports, looked like someone found it first and tried to hide it way way down in the back bin. That's how you find stuff, dig deep. So I slapped on the "Y" around 1979. So Aeroquip or Paul Monroe, was the place to order your hoses, you could also order FACTORY DIRECT from Stone hydraulics and could even speak to one of the engineers, Those were the days. I think, not too sure, but they had the #6 shafts some out very recently, and I think I was the first Lowrider to get my hands on them. I was moving so I sold them off to a guy that never seen them before but he wanted them bad.

So why are guys saying they are selling old school pumps, what? I never ever seen those used. So maybe they came out in 1980s to 2002

Then we made our cups and donuts.

In our town we only had only 3-4 cars had the same batteries. out of like maybe of 14 rides at the time.

So there is not a Period correct thing unless your trunk was filled with junk all over the place. Good looking setups were pretty much came in around the 80's. So if you see a bomb or other old oldie, There are no old school bombs, unless you see aircraft cylinders. For me to go back in time and see nothing but f*cked up setups, smelling batteries and burnt motors, fluid dripping on the ground, No cocky ass bitch would give a sh*t. ----------You had a setup----------!!

I was brought up in a poor part of town, and I was the only guy allowed to see just how cheaply these setups were put together. So we would get there and take a whole day looking for parts and putting the setup so it looked much nicer. Guy just wanted a setup up, and you could get punched out if you said the wrong thing to the owner, or his homeboys. You know real wire connectors, Vise grips. getting the maze of wires out of the way, using full loop cable ends, etc. I have seen some pretty bad setups thrown together, you'd have a few rags to cleanup when needed, just to ride the street and dump it. Then look for the next slopping water drain or speed bump and get the front end back up.
This is why chrome does not inpress me , only thing that came chrome were Chromed Jets, the week they were first installed


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> We' re taking it back to the Oldschool, when we used gate pumps for our cars.
> 
> Not just Fenner Stone & Dayton pumps , there were others out there that were used too.
> 
> Most of the stuff that was used on the gate pumps were old aircraft as well industrial hydraulic parts.
> 
> A gate pump was a term used by the guys because they came off the lift gate trucks, I never took one but my friends have. LOL
> 
> At the time there wasn't any lowrider shops or companies making parts for us.
> 
> So like the aircraft settups, parts had to alterd or made from scratch. If you had a torch and an arc welder , you were the man to see.
> 
> There wasn't much care in looks of the settups like there is today, just to have the car go up and dowm. There wasn't any side to side yet.
> 
> There is going debate on part used and timeline when they came into play, I just know what I know .
> 
> Others will differ becuse of how close they were to the action.
> Every new part , trick or idea used had to spread , so alot of areas were behind in the times.
> 
> 
> Not untill Lowrider Magazine came out and had advertisements of who was finilly selling the parts and where to get them.
> 
> 
> There will be more to read and write later, or anyone else can jump in at any time and throw down there knollage and experience.
> 
> 
> So pull out the milk crates that are in the corner of the garage and post up the pics.
> 
> Lets get this ball rolling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these in the aircraft topic , but had to bring them over here if no one cought them.



Yeah, you got a nice collection of oldies there. I think side to side came around 1979-80. I remember what I read and seen, just can't recall the date, but LRM might give a clue. 
There was this guy with us that always yelled out when he seen a car drive one side up "Hey, I can fix that" So it was not a hot thing back then, but I believed side to side lead to 3 wheelin.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Hydros said:


> Yeah, you got a nice collection of oldies there. I think side to side came around 1979-80. I remember what I read and seen, just can't recall the date, but LRM might give a clue.
> There was this guy with us that always yelled out when he seen a car drive one side up "Hey, I can fix that" So it was not a hot thing back then, but I believed side to side lead to 3 wheelin.







when I was a senior in high school we had cars shows on campus at lunch time for cinco de mayo 79-80 and one car had side to side and they called it quadro dump.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Also I picked an GO set of chrome jets gotta up load the pics


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Also I picked an GO set of chrome jets gotta up load the pics


You have any of the Blacks that Ottos sold, in nice condition?, it seemed like they had some type of coating on them.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

dump or hydro blocks


----------



## ihatepunks

I remember them days....lift gates off of bobtail trucks, delta or square dumps and miss matched batteries in a frame made out of a steel bed frame. In them days we used to go to a Chicano brother named Old Man Alex, I think off of Avalon and Manchester or Century in L.A., to get cut. He was a pro with that torch. The only shops around was one out on East Florence and Atlantic, I think....I cant remember the name. Low riding in them days was grimy, and really street and gangsta gangsta.....................man, if your gate had a #5 pump you were the shit. #5 pump, 8 inch strokes as we called them and 3/4 ton coils, that was the set up, with a piece of railroad tie for a flame bar underneath......you was balling if you had a titanium block on the bottom...lol.


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> dump or hydro blocks


The cylinders, they looked Ionized, they had a real nice finish


----------



## Hydros

ihatepunks said:


> I remember them days....lift gates off of bobtail trucks, delta or square dumps and miss matched batteries in a frame made out of a steel bed frame. In them days we used to go to a Chicano brother named Old Man Alex, I think off of Avalon and Manchester or Century in L.A., to get cut. He was a pro with that torch. The only shops around was one out on East Florence and Atlantic, I think....I cant remember the name. Low riding in them days was grimy, and really street and gangsta gangsta.....................man, if your gate had a #5 pump you were the shit. #5 pump, 8 inch strokes as we called them and 3/4 ton coils, that was the set up, with a piece of railroad tie for a flame bar underneath......you was balling if you had a titanium block on the bottom...lol.


That what it was all about, almost the same story. I am surprised to learn or kinda remember about the #5 pumps heads. It don't matter, I have a box full of different pump sizes and I remember one had an odd size. And you right about the gangstas, (if you mean the people) within a year I was in the second generation so we were all fun loving riders. But that first generation, were just trouble. Bank robbers, drugs, they shot at people, rape, fighting and jumping people. Come to think of it, I'm thinking most were all in jail, that's how there was a separate 2nd generation.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I don't have any but witch ones are they???


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> I don't have any but witch ones are they???


From left to right pairs
1) don't know or remember
2) don't know or remember or looks like coppers
3) maybe a later model of chrome jets or original (I have an original set.
4) blacks, Palleys sold these too.
5) coppers ??
6) don't know or remember, put look like fats
7) don't know or remember, but looks like D&H reds. Palleys sold these too.

all my best guesses.


----------



## ihatepunks

Hydros said:


> That what it was all about, almost the same story. I am surprised to learn or kinda remember about the #5 pumps heads. It don't matter, I have a box full of different pump sizes and I remember one had an odd size. And you right about the gangstas, (if you mean the people) within a year I was in the second generation so we were all fun loving riders. But that first generation, were just trouble. Bank robbers, drugs, they shot at people, rape, fighting and jumping people. Come to think of it, I'm thinking most were all in jail, that's how there was a separate 2nd generation.[/QUO
> 
> Tru that.........all of it except maybe the rape part...........what "rider" with a clean car EVER had to rape a female? Females would be lining up just to ride.......shit I remember paying for gas at AM PM on Crenshaw and coming out to find 2 fine females I didnt know sitting in my car.........them was the days.:naughty:


----------



## Hydros

Hope you had a happy ending.


----------



## epperson36

I will post better pics of the blocks.. They have fenner pump heads


----------



## Its jsut ME

i have 2 Fenner Stone that came out my car i picked-up from TX 3 months ago







.


----------



## Foremanfab

My old steel block Fenner in my 53 Belair. Right now it's just for the rear only and is running of the battery under the hood. In the next few weeks I am going to add a Hydroholics 5 dump manifold so I can hook up the front and will probably turn the pump sideways and add another battery paralleled in the back.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I think you better check it out good , a 3 port cast block and an 2 port aluminum block don't hit in the same place and I think the manifold are made to mount on the 2 port.


----------



## Foremanfab

I'm going to mount the manifold separate from the pump and then just plumb the cylinders, pressure, and return. I don't see why the layout of the ports on the pump matters, as long as you use the correct ports. I'll run pressure out of the center port and return into the tank just like it's set up now. Am I missing something?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I thought they mounted to the pump block like others in the past. But the question now is why would you run that when you could run 2 pumps cause the way your doing it then will take up the same kinda room. If you think your gonna get the same effect of 4 pumps you wrong .


You will get some of the moves but not all


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Also are you gonna run the battery that you want to add in the trunk at 12v or 24v?


You know you loose amperage running a cable from front to back.


----------



## Foremanfab

My goal is a simple, compact, and relatively maintenance free setup. I'm running it 12 volts parallel and only wiring it up for front and back. I drive my 53 almost daily, so trunk space is a must(groceries, strollers, etc..). I can only fit one pump and a battery behind the spare tire(the gas filler takes up all of the other side), so a manifold is the way to go for me. Mine won't be like the one above(I agree, they could have just run another pump in the space they used). I'm probably gonna run it right on top of the pump, so it won't take up much more room than a pair of Deltas.


----------



## Foremanfab

Also, a homie gave me the pump/dump and cylinders a long time ago, so I'm just trying to work with what I already have.


----------



## Hydros




----------



## Hydros

Foremanfab said:


> View attachment 1731106
> My old steel block Fenner in my 53 Belair. Right now it's just for the rear only and is running of the battery under the hood. In the next few weeks I am going to add a Hydroholics 5 dump manifold so I can hook up the front and will probably turn the pump sideways and add another battery paralleled in the back.



If you are using 12 VDC, no need ever use a "T" 
One hose, cylinder to cylinder is fine.


----------



## Hydros

So you want to mount one gate in the trunk to lift front and back? And you do not want to mount with the engine?

I am almost thinking just use two real 3-way valves, unless you want lots of moves. 

As long as your positive cable does not get near warm, including connections, you should be OK, BUT, I do not believe the alternator made for that car will hold up as long as you'd like. I would also make sure your battery ground is as solid as can be, or just run another cable for ground, maybe 00 or 000 guage?? In a older car I would avoid using the chassis for ground. IMO, from the engine to trunk, rust, loose rivets, bolts, anything painted. It works for your rear lights, but the motor, depending on a few things will force all the amps it's needs to run. Amps=real heat.

Get creative on your setup if you are thinking cost.

Keep up posted, you don't need what everybody else uses.

You know what gear size you have, do you care about speed? 

Not that anyone does, but all that trunk lid space can be used for something. I have seen air horns mounted on the underside of a hood because of lack of engine room. Different, yet worked.


----------



## Hydros

Using another battery will give you reserve amps. Can you mount another battery with the engine? I would avoid using the stock alternator if the batts are real low. And as said many times, your starter can stick, just like the noids if you have your starter battery also used for your gate.

I like the cookie tray, but I hope you don't really need it. You know like a convertable top pump, out of sight, out of mind.



Many things I say you most likely already know, I'm just giving info for the newbies.


----------



## Airborne

I have three old Fenner stone pumps. Someone along the way drilled the blocks for tank rods. Two are number 6 and one is number 8. Does anyone know where to get rebuild kits etc for these old pumps? I could use gaskets too...


----------



## Hydros

Foremanfab said:


> View attachment 1731290
> I'm going to mount the manifold separate from the pump and then just plumb the cylinders, pressure, and return. I don't see why the layout of the ports on the pump matters, as long as you use the correct ports. I'll run pressure out of the center port and return into the tank just like it's set up now. Am I missing something?


I don't know about these, why are there four lines to each cylinders? is it for different moves? If not plug off two ports and run one hose to front and back and supply the other cylinders with another hose from it's sister cylinder. Just a thought.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Hydros said:


> I don't know about these, why are there four lines to each cylinders? is it for different moves? If not plug off two ports and run one hose to front and back and supply the other cylinders with another hose from it's sister cylinder. Just a thought.



its so you can do fbss with one pump but the manifold will really need at least 2 more check/slowdown valves to meter the rear cylinders cause the back is lighter than the front and you wont be able to slow down the front and back evenly off of one slow down valve... Either one end will drop like a rock and the other like a snail...


----------



## bodyman1979

Foremanfab said:


> View attachment 1731106
> My old steel block Fenner in my 53 Belair. Right now it's just for the rear only and is running of the battery under the hood. In the next few weeks I am going to add a Hydroholics 5 dump manifold so I can hook up the front and will probably turn the pump sideways and add another battery paralleled in the back.



Looks like the front of a hood in the trunk...is that covering a bridge? Good idea! If it is a hood!


----------



## Foremanfab

@Hydros The reason I used a T and ran two hoses is because I knew I would eventually hook up a manifold and need the cylinders separated, so there was no reason to have hoses made twice. I've been running it like it is for about 4 months with a 40 amp alternator that's on it now and it's worked fine. When I hook the front up and will be running the pump more, I am going to swap it for a 100 amp alternator I already have. The point of running the manifold is to have a dump for each cylinder so I don't get fluid transfer around corners and so I can lift the front and back separately instead of always the back first(the lighter end). Also, since I'm only going to wire up front and back, the one slow down will work. The front dropping faster would only be an issue if I wanted pancake and/or see saw. Again, I'm going for slow and simple because the system see's very little use. I'm from the school of thought, that LOWriders should be just that, LOW. I only use my setup to get me just high enough off the ground for the road I'm traveling and to get over speed bumps and steep driveways. I bet my 8'' rear cylinders have only made a full stroke a hand full of times in the 4 months they've been on the car. If I was building something to play with, I'd be going about it in a totally different way. @bodyman1979 The front of the trunk floor is the front section of a 96 Chevy pickup hood and is covering the C notches and bridge. When your building on a budget, you use what you have laying around


----------



## slo

bodyman1979 said:


> Looks like the front of a hood in the trunk...is that covering a bridge? Good idea! If it is a hood!


I though I was the only one that caught that, it looks awesome.


----------



## slo

Foremanfab said:


> My goal is a simple, compact, and relatively maintenance free setup. I'm running it 12 volts parallel and only wiring it up for front and back. I drive my 53 almost daily, so trunk space is a must(groceries, strollers, etc..). I can only fit one pump and a battery behind the spare tire(the gas filler takes up all of the other side), so a manifold is the way to go for me. Mine won't be like the one above(I agree, they could have just run another pump in the space they used). I'm probably gonna run it right on top of the pump, so it won't take up much more room than a pair of Deltas.


dope car similar to mines colors but backwards, what's your plan for the front cylinders? haven't cut mine but I will be. Going for that same compact set up type but with aircraft.


----------



## Foremanfab

@Slo I have some old, Red's fat 6'' cylinders that match the rears and small cups for the front. I'm going to relocate the front shocks also. I would have loved to build an aircraft setup for mine, but it wasn't in the budget.


----------



## epperson36

Its jsut ME said:


> i have 2 Fenner Stone that came out my car i picked-up from TX 3 months ago
> 
> [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1730378&d=1439862779"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]. [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1730370&d=1439862763"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1730386&d=1439862792"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


How much you want for these blocks and pump heads?


----------



## epperson36

Picked up a couple gate pumps where original sold at a shop in San jose


----------



## Hydros

epperson36 said:


> Picked up a couple gate pumps where original sold at a shop in San jose


Who was it that sent me a pic of these last week?? The exact same pic.


----------



## epperson36

Hydros said:


> epperson36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a couple gate pumps where original sold at a shop in San jose
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that sent me a pic of these last week?? The exact same pic.
Click to expand...

Me.. On your square dump sight


----------



## Hydros

epperson36 said:


> Me.. On your square dump sight


You know, if you didn't or don't or will not have any bad habits, chances are, you will have a nice good memory when your chest muscles starts to sag.


----------



## epperson36

Hydros said:


> epperson36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me.. On your square dump sight
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you didn't or don't or will not have any bad habits, chances are, you will have a nice good memory when your chest muscles starts to sag.
Click to expand...

Huh??


----------



## Hydros

epperson36 said:


> Huh??


LOL

Having bad habits burn your brain cells as you get older. Your ears and nose and you hang more, also the female breasts start to drop due to gravity after many years. Same goes for older men that once had nice chest muscles. So... Stay fit and no bad habits and you won't forget who you just wrote to last week. 

Only us old guys know all about this. So not being somewhat related to this thread, depending on who you are; stay fit body and mind, or else.
Screw it, I just gained 15 pounds in 17 days, now I got to get back in shape and again stop the bad habits.


----------



## epperson36

Lol..


----------



## epperson36

I am looking for 1 cast block like this


----------



## epperson36

Another view


----------



## epperson36

Made a deal on 2 chrome blocks. Have to get my other 2 chromed. Going to look sweet with painted and pinstriped tanks


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Anybody got a good fennerstone pump head they'd sell :dunno:


----------



## epperson36

I may have missed some pics in this thread.. Looking for pics of home made backing plates and all thread rods. These are 90's pumps. They where in "touch of gold" now in Japan. Looking for gate pumps done the same..


----------



## epperson36

This set up was on eBay. I am assuming this was early hopping set up.. 2 pumps plumbed to 1 line??


----------



## Airborne

I have some old pumps that someone drilled for backing plates. There are pics of them a few pages back.


----------



## Airborne

This is the setup i was talking about. No longer for sale but the holes are drilled real clean.


Airborne said:


> looking to sell these pumps. They were drilled at one time for backing plate rods. I haven't pulled the tanks or tested them but if anyone is interested I can do all that. Also if anyone wants more pics pm with your number and I'll text you...
> 
> make offers. The dumps look like old deltas. One has scratches etc and will be tested for clicks since I don't have anything to test the functionality except for some batteries and cables/
> 
> Make some offers


----------



## epperson36

Are the backing plate modern aluminum or are they steel?


----------



## epperson36

Airborne said:


> This is the setup i was talking about. No longer for sale but the holes are drilled real clean.
> 
> 
> Airborne said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking to sell these pumps. They were drilled at one time for backing plate rods. I haven't pulled the tanks or tested them but if anyone is interested I can do all that. Also if anyone wants more pics pm with your number and I'll text you...
> 
> make offers. The dumps look like old deltas. One has scratches etc and will be tested for clicks since I don't have anything to test the functionality except for some batteries and cables/
> 
> Make some offers
Click to expand...

What do those gauges look like??


----------



## Hydros

Are those your pics and parts Airborne? I like the look of the longer chrome cylinders, see how they are crimped. I'm going to steal the pics and post them elsewhere. If it's OK?

Are the cylinders a REDS design?


----------



## Hydros

ihatepunks said:


> I remember them days....lift gates off of bobtail trucks, delta or square dumps and miss matched batteries in a frame made out of a steel bed frame. In them days we used to go to a Chicano brother named Old Man Alex, I think off of Avalon and Manchester or Century in L.A., to get cut. He was a pro with that torch. The only shops around was one out on East Florence and Atlantic, I think....I cant remember the name. Low riding in them days was grimy, and really street and gangsta gangsta.....................man, if your gate had a #5 pump you were the shit. #5 pump, 8 inch strokes as we called them and 3/4 ton coils, that was the set up, with a piece of railroad tie for a flame bar underneath......you was balling if you had a titanium block on the bottom...lol.


You're right about what appears to be a #5 gear.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

yea Tony those are Reds cylinders, the designed was scraped because it would leak or open up under higher pressure.


----------



## Airborne

I remember when they first came out. Looked cool but the would come apart. 
And yeah, that's my setup. Feal free to use any pics. Just remember karma if you make anything.lol


----------



## Airborne

As far as the gauges go, I am not sure. I would have to dig the pumps out.


----------



## epperson36

Hydro or Edmund... What gauges would I use to be correct with my gate pumps


----------



## Hydros

epperson36 said:


> Hydro or Edmund... What gauges would I use to be correct with my gate pumps


US made from surplus stores like SURPLUS CENTER, or new from Grainger.com general use up to 6,000 PSI aircraft. Industrial and aircraft and different thickness.

You could use less PSI, as I seen most pressures at less than 2,200 PSI, but I used the 6,000 for hopping and it would peg at 6,000.

OK Edmund, where you at? (thanks on the reds) I never get the part about the correct pipe thread size, is it 1/2" ?


THANKS TOO AIRBORNE


----------



## Hydros

AIRBORNE, you know on those type of dumps, I bought a bunch of coils. I had two burned dump coils and slapped on the new ones, I didn't install them, but they clicked real good. IMO those type and size of coils appear to be interchangeable, even if the part numbers on the coils are different.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Hydros said:


> US made from surplus stores like SURPLUS CENTER, or new from Grainger.com general use up to 6,000 PSI aircraft. Industrial and aircraft and different thickness.
> 
> You could use less PSI, as I seen most pressures at less than 2,200 PSI, but I used the 6,000 for hopping and it would peg at 6,000.
> 
> OK Edmund, where you at? (thanks on the reds) I never get the part about the correct pipe thread size, is it 1/2" ?
> 
> 
> THANKS TOO AIRBORNE





I'm sure they are
3/8


----------



## Airborne

Hydros said:


> AIRBORNE, you know on those type of dumps, I bought a bunch of coils. I had two burned dump coils and slapped on the new ones, I didn't install them, but they clicked real good. IMO those type and size of coils appear to be interchangeable, even if the part numbers on the coils are different.


I need to really go through my old stuff. I would like to go through the pump heads, any rebuild tips out there?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

not on fenners unless you work In a machine shop, the older one use to blow the wayfer seal but they were fazed out.


----------



## Airborne

Yeah, they spin, and honestly won't have anything to use them on for a while. But I would love to get them back into working order.


----------



## epperson36

Airborne said:


> Yeah, they spin, and honestly won't have anything to use them on for a while. But I would love to get them back into working order.


If you decide to sell those pumps with gauges I would be interested


----------



## Airborne

Pm me an offer. Remember what they weigh.


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> not on fenners unless you work In a machine shop, the older one use to blow the wayfer seal but they were fazed out.


wayfer seal ??


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

how ever you spell it... you know what I mean......


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> how ever you spell it... you know what I mean......


O no I don't, is it the thin gasket? or the oil seal?? Spelling, who cares abut spelling, LIL does not have english majors, they are below us Lowriders.

BTW you ever sleep last night?


----------



## epperson36

Anyone have 4 waterman valves they would sell?


----------



## Hydros

epperson36 said:


> Anyone have 4 waterman valves they would sell?


Jack Bauer says he has 4 waterballoons for sale at $200 each--- j/k Try Grainger.com for the forklift valves. you need to buy all four from the same seller as there are too many model #'s


----------



## epperson36

I have 4 reds L.A square dumps I am going to use until I can upgrade to adels


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Hydros said:


> BTW you ever sleep last night?




After work I chill and take a recharging nap, then by 9 o'clock I get antsy and go to my shop and stay there till 1-2 in the morn . then home and get on my home comp and sometimes pass out in the layz boy with the comp on.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

La squares don't plumb the same way, a trained eye can spot it EZ . They look like you put them on backwards.


----------



## epperson36

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> La squares don't plumb the same way, a trained eye can spot it EZ . They look like you put them on backwards.


I know.. But its what I have and I wanna get this set up together and in my trunk


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> not on fenners unless you work In a machine shop, the older one use to blow the wayfer seal but they were fazed out.


It's been a huge haze these years, but, can you have the center caps machined to use o-rings and toss the gaskets?

Mr Magic Ron might know, BTW what's up with him on here lately??


----------



## ekserio

couple of pumps me and my tio picked up the other day. I'm gonna use the one cast block with a 5 dump setup in my chevy. Hopefully it works out the way I want it to.


----------



## 1229

ekserio said:


> couple of pumps me and my tio picked up the other day. I'm gonna use the one cast block with a 5 dump setup in my chevy. Hopefully it works out the way I want it to.



Real fenner block, real delta dumps. Great parts to build from.


----------



## slo

OG shit right there, even that gold motor


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

OG is a prestolite motor, the gold motors came out in the 90's . I think when Fenner-Stone split the blanket.


----------



## Hydros

I never liked those type of motors, I take them off and toss them outside to rust. They are a true pain to reinstall the armature and can't take more than 48 volts, IMO

But I think you can rotate the brush plates on these. Note the dual tank ports.

I'll need to check, but I think I have a NOS power pack with the dump handle, in the box, if it makes anybody happy.

Edmund, what is split the blanket?


----------



## ekserio

The Gold motor is great, and seems to work well. But I don't know how much it's been beat on so I'm looking for a new Prestolite 7001 that isn't overpriced. I haven't checked which pump head is in it, but I'm considering swapping it out also just in case, depending on whats in there.


----------



## epperson36

Og decals i got from guy in japan..2 of my pumps came from this shop back in the day.. Prestolite decals are swap meet louie spelling is wrong


----------



## implala66

epperson36 said:


> Og decals i got from guy in japan..2 of my pumps came from this shop back in the day.. Prestolite decals are swap meet louie spelling is wrong


The spelling it's not an error, those where used in some China repops


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Got these the other day. One had a red super pump sticker on the backing plate and number 8 stamped into the block. Now the cool thing is both of these were raw steel tanks and have fenner tank plugs. Id love to get an old school dump to run on each but Ig italians will do for now. They've already been broken down and painted. Both tank and motor. Wish I didn't have to run backing plates on both pumps lol


----------



## epperson36

Wanna sell those fenner caps?.. I have a early set of reds pumps that are cast blocks/fenner pump heads


----------



## epperson36

I have 2 of those gold motors now.. They've both come on fenner pumps.. If i can get 2 more i may use those instead of harder to find prestolite single pole motors


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

epperson36 said:


> I have 2 of those gold motors now.. They've both come on fenner pumps.. If i can get 2 more i may use those instead of harder to find prestolite single pole motors





epperson36 said:


> Wanna sell those fenner caps?.. I have a early set of reds pumps that are cast blocks/fenner pump heads


Not really wanting to sell them since they're all I've got, but if you know of anybody with a set of reds squares that'd be willing to sell them, please let me know uffin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

epperson36 said:


> I have 2 of those gold motors now.. They've both come on fenner pumps.. If i can get 2 more i may use those instead of harder to find prestolite single pole motors


That add on that I shot to you on FB didn't help also I might have those tank plugs ley me check.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Not really wanting to sell them since they're all I've got, but if you know of anybody with a set of reds squares that'd be willing to sell them, please let me know uffin:


When Reds first came with them they sold them at a LA super show , I picked one up and looked at it, looked into the ports and something didn't look right. I told the guy I would but one but he had to take the top off first and he said no .. I told him I would buy it if it was real square he said he cant .. I'm glad I didn't.......


When the word got out how Reds put a delta style cartridge in their square dump , well if you bought one you just got took. 

I had a friend that bought 2 of them and hit me up to sell them for him after he found out what they were . I said hell know I didn't want someone pissed off at me and saying that I got over on them....


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> When Reds first came with them they sold them at a LA super show , I picked one up and looked at it, looked into the ports and something didn't look right. I told the guy I would but one but he had to take the top off first and he said no .. I told him I would buy it if it was real square he said he cant .. I'm glad I didn't.......
> 
> 
> When the word got out how Reds put a delta style cartridge in their square dump , well if you bought one you just got took.
> 
> I had a friend that bought 2 of them and hit me up to sell them for him after he found out what they were . I said hell know I didn't want someone pissed off at me and saying that I got over on them....


Well Im not expecting hopping performance out of it. Just a nice look ya know? Ao essentially LA squares are a delta dump? Like parts? Or the same parts.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

real square vs reds






real square is plumbed




reds square is plumed


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

real square











reds








the word on the bottom says tank


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

another way to plumb a reds dump


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

A square on a AC pump


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Thats literally a delta stem.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

yep


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Welp, with all this new found advice Ig I still want a reds square. Cool alternative but $100+ on a used delta is ridiculous, so. Idk. Are the watermans any different?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

watermans max out 3000 psi good for the rear if ur not over locking for 3s better if your running a low pressure set up. What I like is the way you can let the pressure down without power.

heres an old video from my build


----------



## epperson36

I have 4 reds square dumps i would be willing to sell or trade. I will post up pics this afternoon.. Edmund if you have some of those tank plugs that be cool. I need 2.


----------



## epperson36

Looking for a couple more hydro-aire #8 square dumps..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

epperson36 said:


> I have 4 reds square dumps i would be willing to sell or trade. I will post up pics this afternoon.. Edmund if you have some of those tank plugs that be cool. I need 2.


PM sent


----------



## Hydros

These days you can find watermans that max at 3,000 PSI
The originals sold by OTTOs maxed at much less than that, I think I noted that the specs were around 2,000 PSI about 20 years ago for a waterman. What a piece of junk to hop with 35 years ago.
But then again what model number did what I don't know. I think waterman came out with the 3,000 PSI and looked like the Deltas, when ever the Deltas came out. Me not knowing the facts, but if I had old Grainger catalogs it/I would be helpful, again all IMO.


----------



## epperson36

Anyone have pics of gate pumps with aircraft dumps that are done up.. Ive seen edmunds surely there's others?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

After seeing my homie polish his blocks to a near mirror like finish, I decided to do the same with the fenner backing plates. Heres what I started with


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Then heres after 30 mins of wetsanding and maybe 20 mins of polishing. Oxidation all over


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Finally finished product.


----------



## lone star

Nice


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Hydros said:


> These days you can find watermans that max at 3,000 PSI
> The originals sold by OTTOs maxed at much less than that, I think I noted that the specs were around 2,000 PSI about 20 years ago for a waterman. What a piece of junk to hop with 35 years ago.
> But then again what model number did what I don't know. I think waterman came out with the 3,000 PSI and looked like the Deltas, when ever the Deltas came out. Me not knowing the facts, but if I had old Grainger catalogs it/I would be helpful, again all IMO.


The watermans were good at first cause we ran stock gears but when you got a # 6 on up that's when they would pressure lock.

Also once you ran the #6 and up hose the psi's were and or spike rate was higher , a single wire wrapped hoses would burst cause of the low pressure rating.


Yea a friend of mine had bought some back then, the dump bodies were blue and had some kinda pressure relief button or something in the stem.


----------



## epperson36

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Finally finished product.


Looks good..


----------



## MR.59

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> The watermans were good at first cause we ran stock gears but when you got a # 6 on up that's when they would pressure lock.
> 
> Also once you ran the #6 and up hose the psi's were and or spike rate was higher , a single wire wrapped hoses would burst cause of the low pressure rating.
> 
> 
> Yea a friend of mine had bought some back then, the dump bodies were blue and had some kinda pressure relief button or something in the stem.


 i have those on my other car, lay and play. they work real good. not the newer blue bodies, but some real old school ones


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

lone star said:


> Nice





epperson36 said:


> Looks good..


Thanks guys, first time trying ot. I normally hate backing plates but I decided to give it a shot


----------



## ekserio

Found a matching pump to the one I already have. This one has never been used, its been in storage for the last 25 years dude said. Looking for 2 real delta dumps to complete the setup.


----------



## Airborne

killer find man!


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Airborne said:


> killer find man!


I agree !!! Good luck finding those dumps :sunglasses:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

ekserio said:


> Looking for 2 real delta dumps to complete the setup.







other than using a new set of (delta dumps) what is so hard to find???


----------



## ekserio

Airborne said:


> killer find man!


Thanks. Love this old stuff!


----------



## Airborne

I have a few old pumps my self. Way cooler.


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> other than using a new set of (delta dumps) what is so hard to find???


i think the fact that it was sold to lowriders add value to this pump. 
a new pump and motor from the 70s using the slotted keyway, with all the valving, with the original dump valve would be a greater find. As in the times when there were no pumps being sold to lowriders, yet were used in lowriders.

this pump appears to be a third generation gate pump.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

his pump came out most likely in the early 90's because of the gold motor and a chance it has that aluminum fenner gear. So if he's looking for a more or less period correct delta dump. more or less any (delta) dump from around the mid 80's to now should be the ones cause from the last I seen they didn't change much . 

There was different top styles over the years but you couldn't put a who sold what.


----------



## Homie Styln

I had old Delta dumps, worked great. Were made out of steel.. My pump was made by Dayton Industry's...


----------



## ekserio

I don't really care about being era correct. I already have 2 Delta's, I'd like to run all 4 matching. I just have a hard time using any of the new chinese dumps. It's not a big deal, just personal preference.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

ekserio said:


> I don't really care about being era correct. I already have 2 Delta's, I'd like to run all 4 matching. I just have a hard time using any of the new chinese dumps. It's not a big deal, just personal preference.



other than a tag the say delta on it I'm sure there isn't much difference in performance but if you want a one better dump use a blow proof dump.


----------



## ekserio

I don't know how much the older ones blow out but I've seen the chinese ones blow out way too much. I haven't had any experience with the blow proofs, are they just an AN type seal instead of o-ring?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

they are similar some what to a delta but hold up to higher psi and are tighter response when opening or closing.


----------



## epperson36

I have matching pump with same stickers with delta dumps.. I will get pics when i am at the shop Tomorow


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

ekserio said:


> I don't really care about being era correct. I already have 2 Delta's, I'd like to run all 4 matching. I just have a hard time using any of the new chinese dumps. It's not a big deal, just personal preference.





better jump on while you can , your prayers have been answered....


----------



## ekserio

epperson36 said:


> I have matching pump with same stickers with delta dumps.. I will get pics when i am at the shop Tomorow


for sale?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

ekserio said:


> for sale?



this is all you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrider-Hydraulics-Whole-Car-System-Fenner-Fluid/231817389374?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D34859%26meid%3D37fd101f927a4faa933ee3e21aee7af2%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D252270999966


----------



## stympy

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> this is all you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrider-Hydraulics-Whole-Car-System-Fenner-Fluid/231817389374?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D34859%26meid%3D37fd101f927a4faa933ee3e21aee7af2%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D252270999966


thats sick!


----------



## stympy

i need a little help guys...i took apart my OS roadster hydraulics pump and this pumphead was in...what kinda gear is this? never heard of this brand...is it any good?

what size can it be? other than saying rockhead pro street there is nothing on it...


----------



## JustCruisin

I bet that's Roadsters pump head.. I got partial Roadster pumps: blocks, backing plates, dumps, but I don't remember if pump heads were included..


----------



## stympy

JustCruisin said:


> I bet that's Roadsters pump head.. I got partial Roadster pumps: blocks, backing plates, dumps, but I don't remember if pump heads were included..


interesting...well as long as it works i dont care what brand are they


----------



## ekserio

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> this is all you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrider-Hy...aee7af2&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=252270999966


Wow, thats wild


----------



## epperson36

If price is right


----------



## epperson36

Working on my whammy set up


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

you got my attention...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Attention, I'm pumping new life in here with another build, I was going to go with Aircraft setup in my 41 but when I did some work on a friends car that has oldschool gates and everything just went together so EZ and with no leaks or drips . 

I had to think it over and do some comparison on the two .

The Pesco pump is 24v and the Fenner is 12v, and with only wanting to run 3 batteries (36v) witch pump would more efficient with my voltage. 

As in my dumps , the hydro Aires are also 24v to where my deltas are 12v and I was gonna use a 24v Aircraft solenoid vs 12v .

I can see the first 2 batteries (24v) dyeing out quicker and the system getting under powered kinda quick after a good afternoon of use.

Also seeing the Aircraft setup over done and turned more into a fad kinda turning me off. 


So in keeping with the OG Oldschool I'm going to re-do this OG Otto's hydraulics pump just came back into my life , its came back in pieces but I'm gonna put it back together in its OG look ( some what ) like when it came out back in the late 70's early 80's










So I got to get started with a new plan....Ill be posting the build.


----------



## Airborne

Great idea man and killer pumps.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Very nice


----------



## ridingsolo

nice whammy pump edmund


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Attention, I'm pumping new life in here with another build, I was going to go with Aircraft setup in my 41 but when I did some work on a friends car that has oldschool gates and everything just went together so EZ and with no leaks or drips .
> 
> I had to think it over and do some comparison on the two .
> 
> The Pesco pump is 24v and the Fenner is 12v, and with only wanting to run 3 batteries (36v) witch pump would more efficient with my voltage.
> 
> As in my dumps , the hydro Aires are also 24v to where my deltas are 12v and I was gonna use a 24v Aircraft solenoid vs 12v .
> 
> I can see the first 2 batteries (24v) dyeing out quicker and the system getting under powered kinda quick after a good afternoon of use.
> 
> Also seeing the Aircraft setup over done and turned more into a fad kinda turning me off.
> 
> 
> So in keeping with the OG Oldschool I'm going to re-do this OG Otto's hydraulics pump just came back into my life , its came back in pieces but I'm gonna put it back together in its OG look ( some what ) like when it came out back in the late 70's early 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got to get started with a new plan....Ill be posting the build.



Excellent!!

You know I still have my original gate from '81. It's nice to see real OG parts and period correct for sure. You using matching batteries?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

yellow tops


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Old Otto's adds guys had posted on herein the past


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

pics Ive poster on here in the past, if you seen these on the net they are from me.....


----------



## JustCruisin

That's a kool poster with all those cars on it..^^^


----------



## Hydros

The pic with the blue Pontiac appears to be Peter Reyes (or Ruiz) from San Diego, he came in third in this contest. In San Diego County Pete was top dog south of HW 8, yours truly was top dog north of HW 8


----------



## dfdubb

1975 Ottos in Bakersfield... Baker St!? Word...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I think this guy 






is this guy








ok a little FYI on these dumps, they were the first integrated dump system ( made for low riders) . As you can see they used Delta dump stems and sat on top all 3 ports on a cast block. 2 of the 3 ports had mini check valves and the last one was the return.





on the rear of the dump setup it had 2 built-in slowdowns ( red things sticking out ) , you guys out there most likely never ran a slowdown on each dump, you just tide the 2 together.

Because of this when you adjust the front and rear drop speed its all good but when you drop your side to side it fall like a rock. With a slow down on each dump your car will drop at an even speed all the time.


----------



## Airborne

Cool man, I need to find some dumps like that down the road...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

taken apart and going over what I'm gonna do




ok change of plan , its seems that the OG mounting plate looked bent so I put a level on it and it is from over the years of use.





I tried to see if I mount a stronger metal under it to see if it will flatten out but it didn't too good and with this the blocks wont sit into the plexy tube right

so I'm not going to get this part re-done and go with other metal I have laying around.


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> taken apart and going over what I'm gonna do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok change of plan , its seems that the OG mounting plate looked bent so I put a level on it and it is from over the years of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to see if I mount a stronger metal under it to see if it will flatten out but it didn't too good and with this the blocks wont sit into the plexy tube right
> 
> so I'm not going to get this part re-done and go with other metal I have laying around.


Leave it, if you want it to be perfect, leave it as-is, as it would show how time and use has modified it.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Hydros said:


> Leave it, if you want it to be perfect, leave it as-is, as it would show how time and use has modified it.



na I can see that the tank can leak cause of this, the blocks are starting to dig into the plastic tube cause of the off set.

I was able to slide a quarter under the level and it still had room.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

ok I pulled out some JR C channel to mount everything on and checked the level.





pretty flat so I'm good to go




next got some parts together




using the measurements off of the old mounting plate I went to work.






ok drilled and checking the fit







on my next post seeing if my measurement were on the mark when I put it all together and or try.


----------



## implala66

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> ok I pulled out some JR C channel to mount everything on and checked the level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty flat so I'm good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next got some parts together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using the measurements off of the old mounting plate I went to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok drilled and checking the fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my next post seeing if my measurement were on the mark when I put it all together and or try.


Nice motors


----------



## Marty McFly

Anybody remember gold line dumps?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

yes , that's Otto's hydraulics and more or less what I have with out the words on it.





But these do.


Gold line single dump









this a gold line dump with 2 dump stems and a slowdown on it , it was made to run front and back off one pump, one dump shaft is longer and different from the other , what it does it diverts the flow to the front of back.









my stash


----------



## Silentdawg

nice pics!


----------



## Airborne

Damn Edmund, those manifolds are killer...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

and the mocking up begins.....


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## MR.59

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> and the mocking up begins.....


DAMN!


----------



## ridingsolo

nice work edmund


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

thanks guys , more to come


----------



## implala66

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> thanks guys , more to come


Keep the pic coming, something different for the stuff that's being built these days


----------



## Airborne

I am always blown away by the work some of you guys put out man.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

implala66 said:


> Keep the pic coming, something different for the stuff that's being built these days



yea I'm liking the dump manifold more and more, other than the block and gear theres no difference in preference. Just none of the other stuff. I don't know why it didn't catch on.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Airborne said:


> I am always blown away by the work some of you guys put out man.



thanks bro I appreciate the complement. 






Ok back to things , time for an old fashion gut out . I know it is cause I'm old LOL



I took out the pressure relief ball and spring and now to tap it out and plug it off. 



















this is a OG Fenner gear from back then, this is how I use to check if they were any good




sorry that the video is not good the camera I used was crappy . I had rather used my phone but didn't have no one there to hold it..


https://youtu.be/poSKU5V2Djo


----------



## Airborne

Simple enough.lol Once I get moved I'll be rebuilding a few for myself.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Don't know if these are old school,but I don't need them.hit me up if you need anything


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Don't know if these are old school,but I don't need them.hit me up if you need anything
> View attachment 1857458





thanks for the offer , Ill get with you if come short on parts on the build.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> thanks for the offer , Ill get with you if come short on parts on the build.


Sounds good


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Anyone have a block like this one without air stem.I want to match it.I have a couple with air stem if anyone wants to trade..








Here's one of the ones I have for trade


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

T T T


----------



## ekserio

Got one of my old pumps hooked up over the weekend. 36 volts. Waiting on some old Delta dumps to be rebuilt so i can put them on my other matching pump.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

what is there to rebuild you sound like its something major. 

the bottoms are all the same ( if they are delta) 

if the tops goes bad replace them.

if the stems don't hold pressure either they have something stuck in it witch can be blown out with air and or they can just be worn out cause of abuse then replace them.

And if the dump leaks oil out the stem then just replace the two oil rings and call it good.


----------



## ekserio

Considering I haven't seen them and he probably hasn't used them in years a simple rebuild isn't out of this world. How did I make it sound major? I said rebuilt, not re-engineered lol. Calm down hydraulic master. Jesus, no wonder no one posts in here anymore. You're such a dick!


----------



## REYXTC

Lol


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

ekserio said:


> Considering I haven't seen them and he probably hasn't used them in years a simple rebuild isn't out of this world. How did I make it sound major? I said rebuilt, not re-engineered lol. Calm down hydraulic master. Jesus, no wonder no one posts in here anymore. You're such a dick!



Bro Ive posted up before, if you are looking for a REAL delta dump just buy a new one. They haven't changed their design. You don't rebuild them you just swap out the bad part , they are the simplest dump out there and are cheep $$$$.

And as for being a dick .... thank you . I started this thread years ago and with the help with others that had been there too in the early years of low riding and hydraulics we have posted up some decent lowriding history and shared good info.

Being a installer Ive seen the evolution of the pumps from the late 70's to the 2000's so I might know a little something.....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

sucks that not much people come on Lay It Low....bringing old school back...thanks to Heatwave,Newlife and all the clubs from back in the day


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

TTT mother fuckers I just checked in


----------

